# Wer hat schon ein 2005'er Bike bestellt?



## Wrangler (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht für dieses 'unsinnige' Thema gesteinigt  
Aber es würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, wer denn schon vor dem offiziellen Verkaufsstart ein Bike geordert hat?!?!?


Welches Modell
Welche Rahmengröße
Welche Köpergröße / Schrittlänge
Beliebige weitere Angaben

Ich wollte jetzt auch endlich bei einem ES 6 zuschlagen - hoffe es gibt noch welche   

Man könnte die Liste zur Übersicht weiterführen - später können dann ja noch die jeweiligen voraussichtlichen Liefertermine ergänzt werden - dann kann man untereinander vergleichen...

- kann ja vielleicht auch Canyon dabei helfen, ihre Daten zu kontrollieren...


----------



## Knuffi (2. Dezember 2004)

Ok, dann mach ich mal kurz den Anfang

Habe vor zwei Tagen bestellt, und zwar folgendes:


Modell ES6

Größe L oder XL (noch in Klärung)

Tuning - XT Kurbel, XT Kassette 11-34, Sram X.9 Schaltwerk und Trigger

Dann haut mal in die Tasten, wir wollen mehr lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wagmacX (2. Dezember 2004)

Hi zusammen,

also ich habe mir ein ES8 am 16.11. bestellt. Da ich nicht gerade der beste Bastler bin 

In Größe L, aber so richtig sicher bin ich mir da leider auch noch nicht so ganz  werde bestimmt nochmal mit Koblenz telefonieren 

greetz


----------



## stick007 (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe letzte Woche (KW 48)  bestellt.


 
ES6
XL (Körpergröße 194 cm, Schrittlänge 94 cm)
 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## ChrHurek (2. Dezember 2004)

hab am 15.11 ein xc6 in xl bestellt.

1.91m/91cm. Mir wurde zu XL geraten, damit die Überhöhung nicht so krass ausfällt. (einfach bequemer)


----------



## Knuffi (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich fände es klasse wenn jetzt jeder von Euch noch seine Körpergröße und die Schrittlänge dazu schreiben würde, damit könnten wir dann evtl. mal feststellen welches Bike ca. zu welcher Größe passt


----------



## Canyonier (2. Dezember 2004)

Mir ist zwar nicht ganz klar, was ihr hiermit bezwecken wollt aber bitte:

    ES6
    Größe M (178cm/81cm)
    Bestellt vor 10 min


----------



## Wrangler (2. Dezember 2004)

Ja, dann will ich selbst mal, vor 20 min, also am 02.12.2004 bestellt.


ES 6
Größe S (168 cm / 78 cm)

Der freundliche Herr am Telefon meinte, dass er's erst auf ne vorläufige handschriftliche Liste aufnehme, es in ca. 1 Woche ins System eingäbe, ich in ca. 2 Wochen meine schriftliche Bestätigung erhalte und über den Liefertermin noch nichts zu sagen sei...
Ich denke mal, ähnliches habt ihr auch gehört   

Dann schon mal frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Das wär's dann ja soweit. Kann's kaum bis März 2005 erwarten.
Was für ein Monat: Billy Idol bringt ein neues Album raus - und ich kriege mein neues Bike... (beides nach jeweils über 10 Jahren!!!!!)
Was kann es besseres geben?!?!?!?!?  

In diesem Sinne: Rock'n Roll...


----------



## ChrHurek (2. Dezember 2004)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist zwar nicht ganz klar, was ihr hiermit bezwecken wollt aber bitte:
> 
> ES6
> Größe M (178cm/81cm)
> Bestellt vor 10 min


ist doch ganz interessant, vor allem wird dann bestimmt vieeeel diskutiert, wenn die liefertermine bei annährend gleichem bestelldatum unterschiedlich ausfallen. ui ui ui


----------



## Flo G. (2. Dezember 2004)

- Grand Canyon Comp
- 173cm / 84 cm Schrittlänge
- Größe "M", 18,5 Zoll


----------



## Loeti (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

xc9 in L am 25.11.04 bestellt. Nach Rat von Lutz und da identische Geometrie wie mein bisheriges Rotwild auf Größe M geändert.
Körpergröße 181, Schrittlänge 88.

Grüße 
Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don't_Panic (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

180cm
Schrittlänge 88

XC5 Größe L, kürzerer Vorbau
bestellt am 01.12.04


Gruß
Don't Panic


----------



## Melocross (2. Dezember 2004)

Also mein Freund hat gestern 1.12.04 für uns 2 ES bestellt!

Für mich:

ES6
Größe S
SL 76cm

mein Freund 

ES7
Größe M
SL 82cm

eigentlich wollten wir noch mit dem bestellen warten, aber da alle im Forum einen so hibbelig gemacht haben, haben wir dann auch bestellt.


----------



## Freti (2. Dezember 2004)

Am 29.11. ein ES 6

mit größter möglicher Scheibe; wird noch geklärt
vorne 48er Kettenblatt; wird noch geklärt
Größe L oder XL; wird noch geklärt

Größe: 191, Schrittlänge 89, von mir gemessen. 

Ich glaube, Canyon ist wg. der Rahmengrößendiskussion so vorsichtig, dass sie mich erst gar nicht vermessen haben, sondern mich gebeten haben, vorbeizukommen, wenn sie ein L und XL zur Vorführung haben.
Ich bin ja schon alt, ich habe warten gelernt und da ich 2004 nichts mehr bekommen habe, weil ich mich erst im April entschlossen hatte, werden ich die paar Monate warten locker auf meinem 13 Jahre alten Hardhead-Hardtail absitzen.

Freti


----------



## Wolfskin (3. Dezember 2004)

Tach

habe ebenfalls nen ES 6 in L bestellt ... hatte schon vor ca. 3 Wochen angerufen.

Wegen der Größe werde ich aber nochmal nach Koblenz fahren...
aber bei 186cm, 88cm sollte es L sein


----------



## koa5mu2 (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

am 1.12.04 in Koblenz für mich ein XC9 (168 cm; Schrittl. 78) in S und meine Freundin ebenfalls ein XC9 (165 cm; Schrittl. 79) in S bestellt.
Den Vorbau lassen wir um umgekehrt einbauen um eine gestreckere Position zu erhalten (bei der Probefahrt war uns die Sitzposition zu steil).

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bigattack (3. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

werde heute auch ein ES6 vorbestellen!

Grösse L

1,84 gross
89 cm Beinlänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fda (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

könnte jemand von euch mal die möglichen Änderungen am Bike welche Canyon zulässt hier angeben.

d.h.  was kann ich bei der Bestellung an meinem Bike ändern?

Lenker?
Vorbaulänge?
Kurbellänge?
Sattelstütze?
Federgabel? (100mm an stelle von 80mm Federweg)
Andere Teile?

Grüße
FDA


----------



## ChrHurek (3. Dezember 2004)

fda schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> könnte jemand von euch mal die möglichen Änderungen am Bike welche Canyon zulässt hier angeben.
> 
> ...


soweit ich weiß gehen federgabel um bremsen schon mal nicht, vorbau und sattel etc, also kleine änderungen sollten wohl möglich sein. 

muß man solche "kleinen änderungen" schon gleich bei der bestellung angeben, oder genügt eine kurze nachricht kurz bevor das rad geliefert wird?

edit: hab grad selbst noch was geändert: vorne die louise mit 180mm und hinten 11-34 statt 11-32, sowas geht also!


----------



## meisterfolldepp (3. Dezember 2004)

Hmm, seid ihr alle solche Sitzzwerge?

Hab mir ein XC6 in M bei 1820mm Körpergröße und 840mm Schrittlänge bestellt. L war mir zu groß.

Greetz,

mfd


----------



## weissbierbiker (3. Dezember 2004)

Loeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> xc9 in L am 25.11.04 bestellt. Nach Rat von Lutz und da identische Geometrie wie mein bisheriges Rotwild auf Größe M geändert.
> Körpergröße 181, Schrittlänge 88.
> ...


  denk drann eine längere sattelstütze zu betstellen


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Dezember 2004)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> muß man solche "kleinen änderungen" schon gleich bei der bestellung angeben, oder genügt eine kurze nachricht kurz bevor das rad geliefert wird?



naja, schlauer wäre wohl schon b. d. Bestellung...
Eine spätere Abänderung der Bestellung würde die Lieferung wahrsch. nur noch weiter verzögern....


----------



## wime (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen
Habe soeben bestellt: XC8; Grösse: L

Grösse: 184
Schrittlänge: 88
Änderung: Kassette 11 - 34

Gruss Willy


----------



## wagmacX (3. Dezember 2004)

Nachtrag:

188cm, 89cm -> Größe L


----------



## ltcharm (5. Dezember 2004)

Was meint ihr?
Wenn ich im April(05) ein XC9 bestelle; Wie lnge muss ich warten?
Kann es sein dass ich bis auf den Spätsommer warten muss? 

Danke....


----------



## ChrHurek (5. Dezember 2004)

ltcharm schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr?
> Wenn ich im April(05) ein XC9 bestelle; Wie lnge muss ich warten?
> Kann es sein dass ich bis auf den Spätsommer warten muss?
> 
> Danke....


davon würde ich mal ausgehen, wo möglich sind da einige modelle schon vergriffen...
vielleicht schreibt mal einer der letztes jahr leer ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Freti (5. Dezember 2004)

@Itcharm

Schau mal das Forum durch. Da sind einige Einträge. Im April bestellt, im Oktober bekommen. Wobei ich sagen muß, die hatten Glück. Ich wollte im April ein ES5, aber das gab es nur noch in Gr.M. Und ich brauch was zwischen L und XL. 
Aber vielleicht hast du Glück und bist der Einzige der dieses Model in deiner Größe will. 
Beim ES 6 würde ich dieses Risiko nicht eingehen.

Gruß 
Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ltcharm (5. Dezember 2004)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> @Itcharm
> 
> Schau mal das Forum durch. Da sind einige Einträge. Im April bestellt, im Oktober bekommen. Wobei ich sagen muß, die hatten Glück. Ich wollte im April ein ES5, aber das gab es nur noch in Gr.M. Und ich brauch was zwischen L und XL.
> Aber vielleicht hast du Glück und bist der Einzige der dieses Model in deiner Größe will.
> ...



Ist das öfters so?...bis jetz hab ich meine Bikes ja immer in Shops gekauft -> bin nur auf Canyon gekommen, da ich nicht so viel Geld hab! 
 
Aber da zahl ich lieber 500 mehr und bekomme das Bike wann* ich *es will, oder?! 
Wann würdet ihr mir raten es zu bestellen?!


----------



## manni46 (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab mir am 13.11. ein ES 5 für meinen Schatz und ein ES 7 für mich bestellt. Ich müsste auf der handschriftlichen Liste der erste sein. Ob ich´s auch als erster bekomme, bezweifle ich bei dieser super organisierten Firma aber.
Ich hoffe die Räder sind besser als das Marketing und die Admin.  

Gruss

Manni


----------



## ChrHurek (5. Dezember 2004)

ltcharm schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wann würdet ihr mir raten es zu bestellen?!


SOFORT! das mein ich ganz ernst!


----------



## schappi (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

werde am 15. nach Koblenz fahren, probefahren und bestellen,
Rad: ES6
Größe: M
Körpergröße 1,80m
Schrittlänge: 84cm.
Habe im Sommer schon ein 2004er ES probegefahren und Größe M hat prima gepasst.
Verfolge Euer Forum schon seit Wochen und finde es wirklich spanned und informativ! Einige von Euch haben echt Ahnung!
Ich persöhnlich bike seit 1994 und habe mich in meinen Rädern und Anforderungen langsam 'hochgearbeitet'


----------



## thto (6. Dezember 2004)

habe mir am freitag bei 1,75 m größe und 74,3 schrittlänge ein grand canyon comp in der größe m bestellt optional mir vro syntace vorbau

mit


----------



## Augus1328 (6. Dezember 2004)

Mal ne Frage an die, die schon bestellt haben. Gibt`s die Bikes auch in verschiedenen Farbvarianten? Z.B. das ES 8 nicht nur in Silber, sondern auch in schwarz wie das ES 9?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## ChrHurek (6. Dezember 2004)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an die, die schon bestellt haben. Gibt`s die Bikes auch in verschiedenen Farbvarianten? Z.B. das ES 8 nicht nur in Silber, sondern auch in schwarz wie das ES 9?
> 
> Gruss
> Oli


andere farben gibt es keine.


----------



## Compagnon (6. Dezember 2004)

Aber irgendwo stand mal, daß die Farben noch nicht so 100%ig feststehen. Ist daß Schnee von gestern oder kann ich mir noch Hoffnung machen?


----------



## Augus1328 (6. Dezember 2004)

Wenn die wirklich keine Farbwahl haben, dann hat sich Canyon für mich auf jeden Fall erledigt. Nur über meine Leiche kommt mir ein silberfarbenes Bike in Keller.   

Black rulez (will aber kein ES7 u. das ES 9 is mir bissi zu teuer)

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrHurek (6. Dezember 2004)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Aber irgendwo stand mal, daß die Farben noch nicht so 100%ig feststehen. Ist daß Schnee von gestern oder kann ich mir noch Hoffnung machen?


leider schnee von gestern


----------



## fone (6. Dezember 2004)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die wirklich keine Farbwahl haben, dann hat sich Canyon für mich auf jeden Fall erledigt. Nur über meine Leiche kommt mir ein silberfarbenes Bike in Keller.
> 
> Black rulez (will aber kein ES7 u. das ES 9 is mir bissi zu teuer)
> 
> ...



jo, entweder du suchst dir nen strick, oder du musst dir was anderes holen.

warte aber lieber noch auf den offiziellen start, bevor du irgendwelche dummheiten machst 

gibt übrigens mehrere "hersteller" die standard-kinesis-rahmen in verschiedenen farben anbieten, wenn das so wichtig ist.

gruß
fone

alles wird gut!!111EinseinsElf


----------



## Flo G. (6. Dezember 2004)

Naja, für mich stehen zuerst die Komponenten im Vordergrund, dann die Farbwahl (klar, ob ich mir ein rosa-Rad kaufen würde wage ich zu bezweifeln..).

Denke mal, dass Canyon bei keinem "groben" Fehlgriff in der Farbwahl gemacht hat. Recht machen kann man es leider nicht jedem, da Geschmäcker bekanntlich nun mal verschieden sind.

Betrachtet das doch auch mal so:
Einerseits wird sich über extrem lange Lieferzeiten beschwert, andererseits darüber, dass keine benutzerabhängige Farbwahl möglich ist.

Wäre dies der Fall, müsste man vermutlich 2004 ein Rad für 2006 bestellen...

Mir persönlich gefällt das silber auch nicht so toll, wenn das Rad aber ausstattungstechisch meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, würde ich es trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## ChrHurek (6. Dezember 2004)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, für mich stehen zuerst die Komponenten im Vordergrund, dann die Farbwahl ...


so sieht´s aus


----------



## Augus1328 (6. Dezember 2004)

Naja, da mich das ES 8 immerhin 2399 Euro kosten würde, möchte ich schon, dass mir alles an dem Bike gefällt. Klaro haben Parts Prio, aber die Farbwahl ist für mich auch wichtig. Das Rad soll ja ne Weile mein Eigentum bleiben u. da will ich mich logischerweise an allem erfreuen. Tja, u. schwarz ist nunmal an nem MTB meine Lieblingscolour. Bei dem Preis gibt`s nunmal keine Kompromisse.

PS: Lieferzeit war für mich noch nie ein Thema.

Mal sehen was der Katalog ans Licht bringt. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück   

Gruss 
Oli


----------



## pefro (6. Dezember 2004)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> leider schnee von gestern




Hallo,

woher weisst Du das? ICH hab noch keine endgültigen Fotos gesehen und das hier im Forum ist nur der Preview...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrHurek (6. Dezember 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> woher weisst Du das? ICH hab noch keine endgültigen Fotos gesehen und das hier im Forum ist nur der Preview...
> 
> ...


absolute gewissheit habe ich auch nicht, aber es spricht meiner ansicht nach schon sehr viel dafür.

zum ersten: zwar ist das hier im forum nur ne preview, aber mit, so dachte zumindest, mit den endgültigen fotos wie sie auch im katalog erscheinen werde. 

zum zweiten: ich war in koblenz und habe dort auch schon die neuen modelle stehen sehen (meins war jedenfalls dort). Die farbgebung des XC6 entspricht genau der in der preview. 

zum dritten: in letzen jahr, gab es auch keinen anderen farboptionen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Dezember 2004)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die wirklich keine Farbwahl haben, dann hat sich Canyon für mich auf jeden Fall erledigt. Nur über meine Leiche kommt mir ein silberfarbenes Bike in Keller.
> 
> Black rulez (will aber kein ES7 u. das ES 9 is mir bissi zu teuer)
> 
> ...



Genau, schließlich geht's beim Mountainbiken ja nur um die Farbe und nicht um die Performance u. den Preis...
tsss....


----------



## schappi (6. Dezember 2004)

Für einen Poser ist die Farbe schon immens wichtig:
Flohimscnee: Überleg mal aws passiert wenn du mit der falschen Farbe vor dem Eiscafe gesehen wirst.
da bist Du doch gleich unten durch.


----------



## Chucky69 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nun muss ich auch mal was loswerden.
Wieso ist man ein Poser wenn man eine Farbwahl haben möchte.
Es ist immerhin eine Anschaffung zwischen 2000-4000, da kann man sowas
doch wohl erwarten.
Oder kauft Ihr ein neues Auto von der Stange, da nimmt man doch auch Sitzfarbe, Lackfarbe, Radio usw.
Und jetzt mal im ernst man kann ein Auto komplett nach seinen Wünschen zusammen stellen und das 12 Monate im Jahr und nach 6 Wochen kann man es in den meisten Fällen abholen.
Und bei den Bike-Bauern kann man relativ wenig Komponenten wechsel, oder man kauft einen Rahmen und den Rest extra und wenn man nicht zeitig bestellt 
sagen die Pech gehabt.
Also solche Firmen sind entweder von gestern oder unflexibel vieleicht aber nur Ignoranten.

So nun schimpft
Chucky


----------



## ltcharm (6. Dezember 2004)

Chucky69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nun muss ich auch mal was loswerden.
> Wieso ist man ein Poser wenn man eine Farbwahl haben möchte.
> ...



Da muss ich dir irgendwie rechtgeben.........


----------



## Augus1328 (6. Dezember 2004)

@Schappi u. Flo:
Ihr zwei seid ja die Oberkasperl. Schade, dass für Euch Zwei nicht extra rote oder giftgrüne Canyons hergestellt werden.   . Wie kann man nur so`n Mist ablassen, oh Mann. Eisdielenposen   
Danke, dass mich die letzten beiden verstanden haben.   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Melocross (6. Dezember 2004)

also ich finde die Farbe schon wichtig, das Gesamtpaket muß halt stimmen damit wir lange dran freude haben.
Aber so wie die jetzt sind ist doch alles OK  , verstehe aber auch einem das alles nicht taugt.


----------



## checkb (6. Dezember 2004)

Das mit der Farbe ist meiner Meinung nach die einzige Schwäche bei Canyon.   
Ich habe mich auch schweren Herzens zu einem Silberbike durchgerungen. Wenn ich das schwarze Jekyll meiner Freundin sehe, könnte ich heulen.   

Doch nach jedem Heulanfall freue ich mich über den Preis meiner Karre und grinse mir eins wenn meine Freundin ihre Kiste mit LX, SRAM, XTR, Cannondale KIRIMS KRAMS bei mir abstottert. ( 2500,00 EURONEN ) 

Vielleicht wenn Canyon den Markt aufgemischt hat, gibt es auch mal Wünsch DIR WAS für EXTRATALER.

Gruss  check_b


----------



## Chucky69 (6. Dezember 2004)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> @Schappi u. Flo:
> Ihr zwei seid ja die Oberkasperl. Schade, dass für Euch Zwei nicht extra rote oder giftgrüne Canyons hergestellt werden.   . Wie kann man nur so`n Mist ablassen, oh Mann. Eisdielenposen
> Danke, dass mich die letzten beiden verstanden haben.
> 
> ...



Also noch einmal Extra für dich.
Es geht hier nicht nur um eine Farbe sondern um das Prinzip.
Du bestellst dir ein Bike was du noch nicht gesehen oder gefahren hast bestellst es im September und bekommst es im April.
Gabel, Dämpfer kannst natürlich auch nicht wählen und das alles damit du dir ein Paar Euros sparen kannst und mit dem gespartem nimmst natürlich ein Modell besser damit auch ja XTR oder XT verbaut ist und nicht etwa LX (fährt  ja bekanntlich auch).
Kannst du dich mit LX nicht an der Eisdiele sehen lassen?
Und hier kann jeder seine Meinung sagen ohne gleich wieder angemacht zu werden.
So und meine Meinung ist und bleibt.
Wenn ich mir dir die 500-1000 Euro für Edelkomponenten nicht leisten kann, dann nehm ich ein Bike was LX usw. dran hat.
Und reihe mich nicht in eine Schlange von Bestellern ein die alle 5. Monate warten und ein Bike von der Stange bekommen, nur damits ein wenig "edler" ist.
Wir leben fast im Jahr 2005 und sind Kunden die nicht wenig für ihr Hobby ausgeben und da möchte man doch ein wenig Flexibilität der Firmen erwarten können.

Nun kannst mich wieder beleidigen.
Chucky


----------



## Canyonier (7. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt beruhigt euch mal bitte wieder...
Im Grunde sind wir uns doch einig über die Vor- und Nachteile von Canyon, nur jeder gewichtet sie persönlich anders. Canyon baut super Bikes mit edlen Komponenten zu einem unschlagbaren Preis, dafür gibt es halt keine große Auswahl und lange Wartezeiten. Ich würd mir ja auch gern die Farbe selber aussuchen (wer will das nicht?), aber ich werde von meinen Freunden sowieso schon als verrückt eingestuft weil ich so viel Geld für ein Bike ausgebe (ES6), da bin ich dann schon froh, dass ich keine 2500 bezahlen muss. Ich denke aber es sollte in einer guten Lackiererei durchaus möglich sein, den Rahmen umzuspritzen. Da die Fläche klein ist und auch nicht so besonders kompliziert sollte das doch nicht extrem teuer werden. Tja und zu den Lieferzeiten...   Ich würde mein Bike auch gerne im Januar bekommen, aber das muss man nunmal akzeptieren. 
Mir ist nicht klar, warum sich hier einige so aufregen. Canyon wird da sicher noch dran arbeiten. Wem das zu langsam geht kann ja gerne zu einer anderen Marke wechseln und 1000 mehr zahlen. Canyon hat hat eine Zielgruppe, die mit den negativen Aspekten eines Direktversandes leben kann.
Und der Vergleich mit der Automobilindustrie ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll, die spielen in einer anderen Liga. Da stehen Entwicklungsgelder und Personal dahinter um die Logistik so perfekt zu gestalten, das degradiert absolut jede Bike-Firma zum Bastler-Verein mit etwas wenig Taschengeld...
Auch die genialen Entwicklungen bei Carbon-Rahmen sind ganz nett, in der Flugzeugindustrie gab es aber diese Technologie vor 10 Jahren auch schon. Jetzt ist es halt billig genug, dass auch die Bike-Entwickler damit spielen dürfen  

Edit: Ich hab grad noch im "Tech Talk" einen Beitrag zum Lackieren eines Rahmens gefunden, wer mal wissen will in welcher Größenordnung sich das abspielt kann mal auf www.brandes-speckesser.de nachschauen. Müsst euch halt noch erkundigen, ob einfaches überlackieren möglich ist oder ob man erst    den alten Lack entfernen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt kommt mal wieder runter von Euren Bäumen.

Warum interessiert Ihr Euch für ein Canyon Bike?

Bei mir ist es, weil ich ein gutes Bike mit guten Komponenten für einen sehr fairen Preis bekomme.
Dazu muss man Kompromisse eingehen. (schon Henry Ford hat gesagt: bei mir kann jeder seine Farbe bekommen solange sie schwarz ist. Und die Leute haben dass T Model gekauft. Warum bloss?)

Wenn jemand ein Bike ganz nach seinen Wünschen haben will muss er zu einer Firma mit Baukastensystem gehen oder sein Bike selber aufbauen, aber dass kostet garantiert deutlich mehr!
ich habe schon selber Bikes aufgebaut und die sind deutlich teurer gworden als etwas vergleichbares von der Stange. Klar, dass macht einen riesen Spass aber günstiger ist das nicht.


----------



## schappi (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Canyonier,
unsere beiden Beiträge haben sich gerade überschritten.
Wir vertreten das eine sehr ähnliche Meinung.
Wenn jemand mit dem Versand nicht leben kann, dann soller in den Fahradladen seiner Wahl gehen, sich sein Traumrad auswählen, die Kohle auf den Tisch legen und mit dem neuen Rad nach Hause fahren.
Aber hier öffentlich rumweinen dass Canyon so unflexibel ist ist inkonsequent.


----------



## nismo2002 (7. Dezember 2004)

@schappi:
 ...genau der Spruch mit Henry Ford ist mit auch bei dieser Farbdiskussion eingefallen...


@canyonier/ @schappi:
 Jup, Ihr beiden trefft den Nagel auf den Kopf - volle Zustimmung!!


@wrangler:
Warum dieser Thread, Wrangler!!!! Seit ich weiss, wieviele schon vorbestellt haben, zusammen mit den von Lutz angepeilten Lieferzeiten ... da is' mir nur noch zum   .
(just kiddin')


----------



## weissbierbiker (7. Dezember 2004)

ähh, ausserdem welche andere firma bietet schon freie farbwahl?? sogar "edel"firmen wie rocky-mountain oder grosse wie specialiced haben jedes model nur in einer farbe oder halt gegen entsprechenden aufpreis sondermodelle (und das sind schnell 300 euro). es gibt ja das schwarze canyon--aber das war auch schon in den letzten jahren das TOPMODEL--und das soll wohl auch so bleiben und das finde ich auch gut so --diesesjahr gibts immerhin von fast jeder reihe ein 2. schwarzes in "billig"also eine art team-replica. übrigens Bei autos kostet extra farbe auch oftmals entsvprechenden aufpreis.und wems nicht passt der kann sich ja ein paar schwarze schuhe kaufen und den berg hochlaufen  oder einfach weiter  

gruss wbb


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Dezember 2004)

Da hat sich heute Nacht noch ne kleine Diskussion entwickelt.    Vorweg, wenn ich ein Bike zum Posen wollte, dann hätte ich mich nicht für ein Canyon entschieden. Gerade weil das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis so genial ist will ich mir auch ein Canyon kaufen. Mein Wunschbike wäre halt das ES 8 in schwarz. Ok, jetzt muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen. Werde mir vermutlich das ES 5 kaufen (müsste ja schwarz sein?!?!?!), Schaltwerk u. Umwerfer gegen SRAM X.O bzw. x-gen u. Drehschaltgriff austauschen. Kurbel u. Innenlager gegen Race Face Atlas u. wenn`s Kohle mässig passt dann noch LRS von DT Swiss. Dann hab ich mein Traumbike   

Gruss u. nix für ungut, solche Diskussionen müssen einfach sein.
Oli


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Dezember 2004)

@canyonier: gut auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Dezember 2004)

Ein lautes HALLO an alle Farb-Fetischisten !!

Zuerst  ich habe auch (vor)bestellt  ES-6 in L ( 186cm/90 )
mit kleinen Änderungen.

Aber: was habt ihr den alle gegen die silberne Farbe  bin ich da zu altmodisch oder was ?

Ich muß zugeben, die Farbe haut mich vor Begeisterung nicht um aber was spricht dageben ?

Wenn es euch nicht paßt und mal eben 500,- Oiro mehr ausgeben wollt, dann bitte schön,
hier ist die Lösung: kauf mal nur einen Rahmenkit in schwarz und den Rest selbst ! 

Oder einfach Umlackieren !! Vielleicht auf die gleiche Farbe wie Specialized Stumpi 120 expert !!! Sieht ja schick aus !! è wenn ich im nächsten Leben eine Tunte werde, dann kauf ich mir das Bike bestimmt ( sorry wenn ich jemanden hier beleidigt habe, der sich das bike in der Farbe tatsächlich bestellt hat  ist halt nur meine Meinung, und da ich in einem (noch) freien Land lebe dann äußere ich die auch )  

siehe hier:

http://www.specialized.com/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=9668  toll, oder ?

A propos Specialized: habe lange überlegt  vor allem bevor noch die Preise für die 2005-MTB feststanden, ob ich mir einen Speci gönne oder nicht. Und was kann man da an verschiedenen Farben wählen: OK  mehr Auswahl als bei Canyon, aber wenn du eine coole Farbe haben willst, dann findest du diese erst bei den teuersten Bikes.  

A propos Farbenwahl: hat jemand von euch schon einen Rotwild-Besitzer gehört, der sich über die Farbenwahl beschwert hat ?  Und warum nicht ?  Vielleicht, weil jeder der ROTWILD hört sofort auf die Knie fällt, oder was ?

Na ja: lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Schwarz oder Silber è sonst Umlackieren auf  Grün oder Rosa. 

Was für mich wichtiger an der Farbe wäre, ist eine Pulverlackierung  was nützt mir die schönste und coolste Farbe wenn sie nicht hält - hoffe das die neuen Bikes bessere Lackierung haben als in der Vergangenheit oder zumindest, daß die Farbe an meinem Bike nicht großflächig abfällt.......

Jetzt brauche ich aber eine Belehrung, was ist den so schlimm an der silbernen Farbe ? 

Gruß an alle Canyon-Freunde  und vergiß nicht: ich krieg mein Bike zuerst


----------



## Bigattack (7. Dezember 2004)

Verstehe ich auch nicht! Ich finde sogar silber und schwarz die besten Farben, aber das ist halt geschmackssache! Habe mir auch das ES6 bestellt, weil es mich von den Komponenten her und dem Preis überzeugt hat!

Also, belehrt auch mich.......   

Was ist schlecht an silber??


----------



## wime (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich will mich auch noch zur Farbe äussern. Ist denn dass so ein grosses Problem??? Für mich ist die  Preis - Leistung die wichtigste. Die Farbe ist kriege ich dann halt mitgeliefert. Ich brauche das Bike auch nicht um mich in einer Flanierzone zu zeigen. Wenn ich draussen in der Natur bin freue ich mich an deren Schönheiten und die Farbe des Bikes kommt mir nicht in denn Sinn, eher die Guten Parts die ich für mein Geld gekriegt habe und wegen deren dass Fahrvergnügen und die Freude am Biken noch Grösser wurde.

Gruss Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich meine das ES6 ist für den Preis absolut genial, da ist mir die Farbe nicht so wichtig ! Ich finde das silber auch nicht schlecht, es gibt schlimmeres   

Klar, mir wäre z.B. dunkelblau auch lieber, aber der Trend ändert sich ja sowiso von Jahr zu Jahr.

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern das jeder mal unbedingt silber haben wollte, und jetzt wollen wieder viele Farbige Bikes, und in 3-4 Jahren ist es dann wieder silber, und dann kommt die Stunde der ES6 fahrer


----------



## ChrHurek (7. Dezember 2004)

ich bin ja so froh. ein echtes glückskind.

mir gefällt die ausstattung

mir gefällt der preis

UND

mir gefällt die farbe. (XC6)


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Dezember 2004)

Bo eh, alle online, oder was ?

hab gerade über die Farbe nachgedacht und bin echt verzweifelt:

fahre nächstes Jahr an die Cote d´Azur und ich will mein Bike mitnehmen - wie fahre ich denn dort mit einem CANYON !  Da muß ich ja sofort Umlackieren.  Hier die Überlegungen:

1.) Farbe egal, aber Canyon-Überschrift muß getarnt werden ! Sticker oder besser Malerei mit Winnie Puuh, Teletubbies, Mickey und Donald-Motiven
(übrigens: würde auch meinem kleinen Sohn gefallen )

2.) Farbe schwarz aber in "Kuh-Optik" mit weißen Flecken. Sehr praktisch: man kann die Lack-Abplatzer nicht so leicht erkennen und man kommt tiefer im Landesinnere gut mit den Bauern ins Gespräch

3.) Military-Tarn-Optik: sollten andere Biker mit Ihren Spezialized`s, Kona`s, Rotwild`s, Storck-Carbon oder Rocky Mountain`s in meine Nähe kommen, dann kann man sich schnell im Gebüsch verstecken und warten bis die vorbeifahren.

So, was meint Ihr: welche Variante soll ich bevorzugen ?

Als Bike-Herrsteller-Schrift werde ich vielleicht "ROTSPECIKONSTORROCKMOUNT" aufbringen. Hört sich gut an.    

Aber den Preisschild von Canyon lasse ich auf jedem Fall dran !!!!   

Gruß


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Dezember 2004)

uiuiuiuiui, da hab ich mit der Farbe ja wieder was losgetreten   

Salute
Oli


----------



## pefro (7. Dezember 2004)

Chucky69 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei den Bike-Bauern kann man relativ wenig Komponenten wechsel, oder man kauft einen Rahmen und den Rest extra und wenn man nicht zeitig bestellt
> sagen die Pech gehabt.
> Also solche Firmen sind entweder von gestern oder unflexibel vieleicht aber nur Ignoranten.





			
				Chucky69 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir leben fast im Jahr 2005 und sind Kunden die nicht wenig für ihr Hobby ausgeben und da möchte man doch ein wenig Flexibilität der Firmen erwarten können.



muah, schonmal versucht, beim Aldi 100g Aufschnitt an der Theke zu bestellen? Sehs doch ein: Canyon ist ein Bike *Discounter*. Große Stückzahlen, wenig Austattungsoptionen = günstiger Preis.

Wenn Du Farbe und Komponenten ändern willst, dann ist Canyon für Dich einfach nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner und Du solltest woanders kaufen - Punkt!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## stick007 (7. Dezember 2004)

Und was hat das alles mit dem Titel "Wer hat schon ein 2005'er Bike bestellt?" zu   tun?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (7. Dezember 2004)

nischts !!!   

 die "Unterhaltung" ist nur aberluschtisch......   

Gruß

P.S.    habe gestern ewig auf den Nikolaus gewartet - jetzt weiß ich warum er nicht gekommen ist.......


----------



## schappi (7. Dezember 2004)

Ganau! (wir Calenberger müssen zusammenhalten)
Lasst uns mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen.

wenn ich mir die Beiträge so anschaue, scheint das ES6 der absolute Renner zu sein (trotz der Farbe Silber).
Sehr wenige haben sich für das ES7 entschieden.
Kann das jemand erklären? Ist FOX jetzt in? Oder Schwarz out?
Oder Liegt es daran, dass alle daran glauben, dass das Fox Fahrwerk besser sein wird als das Manitou. Hat jemand von Euch das ES6 schon gefahren?

Rückmeldungen! Bevor hier eine Masssenhysterie entsteht: alle bestellen ES6 also muss ich es auch!


----------



## stefan (7. Dezember 2004)

Fahre zur Zeit noch mein erstes Canyon und bin top zufrieden.
Hätte auch gerne das neue XC 9 gekauft.

Nach wirklich langer und intensiver Leserei und Vergleicherei (auch hier im Forum) habe ich mich jetzt doch für ein Specialized SJ 100 Pro entschieden. Letzte Woche bestellt, wird nächste Woche schon geliefert.
Händler super kompetent, baut mir einige Dinge wie Lenker, Griffe, Sattel, SRAM X.O mit Gripshift, Cassette, Eggbeater Pedale um. 
Preisunterschied zu Canyon trotzdem nur EUR 500.

Sicher nicht zu vernachlässigen, aber ich fahre im Januar sicher mit dem neuen Bike. Das war letztlich der ausschlaggebende Punkt, der die Entscheidung in Richtung Specialized umgekehrt hat.

Trotzdem wünsche ich jedem hier viel Spass mit seinem neuen Bike.


----------



## Wrangler (7. Dezember 2004)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was hat das alles mit dem Titel "Wer hat schon ein 2005'er Bike bestellt?" zu tun?
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Ja, die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt, hoffte bei Eröffnung des Themas eigentlich auf eine übersichtliche, tabellarische Auflistung...
aber wie das so ist - es wird 'leicht' vom Thema abgewichen.    

Was hatten wir jetzt schon wieder alles für 'in zig anderen Threats bereits angehandelten' Themen?!?!?
"Welches Bike nehm ich denn nun!?!?"
"Welche Farbe gefällt mir?!?!"
"Gibt es bei Canyon nur die angegebenen Farben/Ausstattungen pro Modell?!?"

Das sind Fragen, die ich mir wochenlang, begleitet von täglichem Durchstöbern des Forums auch gestellt habe, hab aber nicht jedes annähernd passende Thema mit meinen Post bereichert - sondern mich an den Stellen, wo darüber schon geschrieben wurde, nach und nach schlau gemacht...
Mecker....    

Denke auch, dass das ES6, wie wohl das XC4 letztes Jahr, der Renner wird - für mich aber vor allem, wer hätt's gedacht?, gerade wegen der Farbe.
Ich finde es echt schade, dass das jeweilige Top-Modell jeder Serie 'nur' schwarz ist. Mir gefällt silber (grau) besser.. 
Ist halt Geschmackssache...

Und um noch mal auf den Grund dieses Posts zu kommen - ich wollte eigentlich mal abchecken, wie ich denn so als (damals) 'Noch-Nicht-Besteller' so darstehe. Haben schon viele bestellt?, klappt das gut?, lieber noch warten?!?!?
Aber wie es sich dann ergeben hat, hatte ich ja 15 Minuten nach Eröffnung des Themas schon bestellt    

Und ob das ungerecht ist, dass die Forums-Leser bevorzugt werden?!?!? 
Finde ich nicht. Wie schon gesagt: Ich mache mir seit Wochen (Monaten?!?) die Mühe, hier jeden Tag mehrmals reinzuschauen, ob es Neuigkeiten gibt...
Und warum soll es nicht ok sein, wenn Canyon seinen 'Fans', die treu die Stange halten, einige Vorzüge bietet...?!!?

In diesem Sinne
'Yellin' at the christmas tree'
Lars


----------



## weissbierbiker (8. Dezember 2004)

ausserdem: bei der canyon lackqualität hält die farbe eh nicht lang  
oder wirds diesjahr haltbarer   wbb


----------



## Gamp69 (8. Dezember 2004)

dann lieber 500 billiger und die paar kratzer mit dem beiliegenden lack selbst abdecken


----------



## Christian_74 (8. Dezember 2004)

Ok, Thema Farbe scheint sich beruhigt zu haben...

Jetzt fangen wir mit der Lackqualität wieder an


----------



## Gamp69 (8. Dezember 2004)

wer kein canyon mag, sollte sich halt für viel mehr geld ein rad kaufen, bei dem der lack und die farbe stimmt, auch wenn die ausstattung beschissen ist, aber hauptsache es steht specialized, scott, usw. drauf


----------



## xysiu33 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

aufgrund der Nachricht von "stefan" muß ich hier wieder ein wenig vom Thema abkommen aber hierfür erbitte ich eine Erklärung "stefan":



> Nach wirklich langer und intensiver Leserei und Vergleicherei (auch hier im Forum) habe ich mich jetzt doch für ein Specialized SJ 100 Pro entschieden. Letzte Woche bestellt, wird nächste Woche schon geliefert.





> Händler super kompetent, baut mir einige Dinge wie Lenker, Griffe, Sattel, SRAM X.O mit Gripshift, Cassette, Eggbeater Pedale um.



soweit ich informiert bin, kostet der Stumpi 100 Pro 3.250,- uro ( UPE )
wenn du noch so viele Teile neu einbauen läßt, wie kommst du den darauf, daß der Stumpi nur 500,-  teurer als ein Canyon ist ? Der XC-9 kostet 2.600,- . 

Gib mir mal die Adresse des Specialized-Händers ==> von mir aus als "Privatnachricht".  Er müßte dir einen Megagünstigen Preis angeboten haben. Oder ist das ein Canyon mit "SPECIALIZED"-Überschrift ?   

Spaß bei Seite - es würde mich trotzdem interessieren, viewiel %-te du bei dem Speci-Händler rausgeholt hast.

Habe lange Zeit überlegt, ob ich das "alte-neue" Enduro Expert mit Brain nehmen soll - wenn ich hier aber einige bessere Shimano XT-Parts einbauen lasse, fängt der Preis mit einer "3" vor den drei nullen an.   

Zu den Lieferzeiten da hast du ja Recht - ist mir persönlich jedoch egal, bis mein Canyon geliefert wird kann ich noch auf meinem "alten" Giant heizen.

Somit finde ich - wie auch alle andere hier im Forum - daß Canyon ein nicht zu übertreffendes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat. Dazu super Parts mit mega Steifigkeit usw. 

Über die Lackqualität bei den beiden Marken muß ich nicht viel neues schreiben - alle Speci- & Canyonbesitzer werden bei diesem Thema lieber die Ohren zuklappen.   

Und die 1.000,- uro Preisunterschied ( ES-6 vs. Speci Enduro Expert + Brain + XT-Parts ) kann man ja für eine (oder vielleicht zwei) schöne Auslandstouren ausgeben - oder ?    

ALSO - CANYON FOREVER    

Gruß


----------



## dacrazy1 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

Ja, hab ich mir aus so augerechnet. Das Speci wär nicht schlecht, wär schneller lieferbar....die Lackqualität ist aber miserabel. Ich weiss wovon ich spreche, besitzte 2 Stück, ein S-Works und Marathon M4......und was vor allem ******** ist: das Design des neuen SJ...sieht aus wie ein altes Damenrad mit dem gebogenen Oberrohr. Ok, ich weiss, ist ja Geschmackssache, aber es sieht 1fach fürchterlich aus. Da hat Canyon die Nase vorn!! Design ist Super! Preis-Leistung 1a. Gratuliere!

@wrangler: ich bestelle in den nächsten 20 min:
2 Stück XC 9 (Freundin und für mich)
2 Stück XC 7 (Nachbarn)

Wir können uns so die Portokosten sparen...  
Hoffentlich klappts mit der Grössenberatung.....  
Hoffentlich können wir im April 05 an den Lago.....  

Grüsse dacrazy1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dacrazy1 (8. Dezember 2004)

Bestellt....9000.- Euro leichter, gutes Gefühl, soooo viieell Gegenwert für sein Geld zu erhalten....


Greetz dacrazy1


----------



## dacrazy1 (8. Dezember 2004)

ups, in der Aufregung die Grössen vergessen ( bin gespannt wie eine Feder auf mein erster "Versender"-Bike):

XC 7 Grösse M (180cm/84cm)
XC 7 Grösse M (179cm/81cm)
XC 9 Grösse S (167cm/80cm)
XC 9 Grösse M (175cm/81cm)

Kann man wohl nicht falsch beraten worden sein, oder?

Grüsse dacrazy1

*freu*


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Dezember 2004)

Soo, ich hab mir auch endlich mein Bike bestellt...

Meine Daten: 
Größe: 1,91m
Schrittlänge: 91cm


ES6: Größe L
Sonderwunsch: 190mm-Scheibe vorne, 180mm hinten


----------



## Wrangler (8. Dezember 2004)

@dacrazy1: Mir wurde bei meiner Bestellung gesagt, dass 80 cm die magische Grenze zwischen Größe S und M ist, sieht man bei deinen Größenangaben ja auch   

@FloImSchnee: Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mein eigenes Thema jetzt selbst in eine 'falsche' Richtung zu lenken:
Wie ist denn das nun mit den 'Sonderwünschen'?!?!? Ist es so, wie ich es bis jetzt verstanden zu haben meine: 
Anbau von anderen Teilen nur, wenn man sie vorher selbst zur Montage hinschickt? Also schickst du eine 190er und 180er Scheibe hin - und bekommst die Serienscheiben uneingebaut mitgeliefert?!?! Hast du das schon bei der Bestellung telefonisch geklärt?
Oder wie ist der 'Sonderwunsch' zu verstehen?!?!?

Danke 
Stromi


----------



## ChrHurek (8. Dezember 2004)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> @dacrazy1: Mir wurde bei meiner Bestellung gesagt, dass 80 cm die magische Grenze zwischen Größe S und M ist, sieht man bei deinen Größenangaben ja auch
> 
> @FloImSchnee: Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mein eigenes Thema jetzt selbst in eine 'falsche' Richtung zu lenken:
> Wie ist denn das nun mit den 'Sonderwünschen'?!?!? Ist es so, wie ich es bis jetzt verstanden zu haben meine:
> ...



ich hab weiter oben schon mal was dazu geschrieben. also bsp: du willst ne größere scheibe. du bekommst ein rad mit größerer scheibe geliefert und die ursprünliche scheibe dazu. so geht das mit einigen teilen z.b. kassette. ruf doch für solche fragen einfach schnell dort an, dann bekommt du ganz genaue und freundliche antworten


----------



## Dominator2003 (8. Dezember 2004)

hallo
wollte mir heute das XC-4 bestellen.der typ am telefon meinte,dass sie noch keine bestellungen annehmen und ich es nächst woche noch mal probieren soll.aber wieso konntest ihr schon alle bestellen?das kann doch nicht sein


----------



## ChrHurek (8. Dezember 2004)

Dominator2003 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> wollte mir heute das XC-4 bestellen.der typ am telefon meinte,dass sie noch keine bestellungen annehmen und ich es nächst woche noch mal probieren soll.aber wieso konntest ihr schon alle bestellen?das kann doch nicht sein


hast du nicht gesagt, dass du zig Leute kennst, die schon VORbestellt haben?


----------



## Canyonheizer (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
hab eigentlich auch gedacht, dass man die Bikes noch nicht bestellen kann. War im Oktober in Koblenz und da wurde mir gesagt, dass ich auf eine VIP-Liste geschrieben werde und mein Bike bestellen kann, wenn der Katalog da ist. Aber egal. ICH WILL BIKEN! Deshalb rufe ich morgen dort an und bestelle mir mein langersehntes Grand Canyon Comp Größe M (175cm groß, Schrittlänge 83cm)
Also denn
Rock on Canyon


----------



## Wolfskin (8. Dezember 2004)

Ja das sind die feinen Unterschiede zwischen bestellen und VORBESTELLEN. Noch hat wohl keiner eine verbindliche Bestellung von uns, das ist erst der Fall wenn wir die Auftragsbestätigung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Dezember 2004)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> @FloImSchnee: Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mein eigenes Thema jetzt selbst in eine 'falsche' Richtung zu lenken:
> Wie ist denn das nun mit den 'Sonderwünschen'?!?!? Ist es so, wie ich es bis jetzt verstanden zu haben meine:
> Anbau von anderen Teilen nur, wenn man sie vorher selbst zur Montage hinschickt? Also schickst du eine 190er und 180er Scheibe hin - und bekommst die Serienscheiben uneingebaut mitgeliefert?!?! Hast du das schon bei der Bestellung telefonisch geklärt?
> Oder wie ist der 'Sonderwunsch' zu verstehen?!?!?



Das ist noch nicht geklärt - der Verkäufer konnte da noch keine verbindlichen Angaben machen. 
Sobald ich Genaueres weiß, gebe ich Bescheid.


----------



## Knuffi (9. Dezember 2004)

@FloImSchnee

Sag mal, ist "L" bei Deiner Körpergröße nicht etwas knapp, oder wolltest Du das Bike so "klein" haben ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Dezember 2004)

naja, das is eh ein wenig ein Problem...
mit meiner Beinlänge könnte ich eigenlich auch schon ein XL fahren. (ab 90cm)

Nachteil von XL: ich würde bequemer sitzen, weil weniger Sattelüberhöhung - für's Bergauffahren wahrscheinlich *schlecht*.

Vorteil vom XL wäre, dass die Oberrohrlänge größer wäre --> gestrecktere Fahrposition, also auch wieder *besser * für's Bergauffahren.
--> was zählt nun mehr? Sattelüberhöhung oder Oberrohrlänge*??*

Vorteil von L: kleinerer Rahmen - wendigeres Bike.



Ganz sicher bin ich mir deshalb noch nicht - *Staabi/Lutz, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*


----------



## Moonbeamer (9. Dezember 2004)

Also ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen das 2005 Modell "Hai Q XT" Sondermodell ( Hardtail, gibt`s auch noch als Fully heißt dann aber "Hai Q-FS XT" ) Ich bin absolut zufrieden. UVP.: ist 1799,- Euro , Einführungspreis ist 1399,- Euro und mein Händler gab`s mir für 1299,- Euro.

Echt ein Spitzenteil, neueste Komponenten zu einem wie ich finde granatenmäßigen Preis.

Im Internet ist jedoch noch leider kaum etwas darüber zu lesen. Lediglich bei mountainbike-magazin.de wurde die Fully-Version super getestet. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Hardtail-Version dann nicht schlechter sein kann. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin echt total zufrieden.

Gruß


----------



## Moonbeamer (9. Dezember 2004)

Sorry,
habe jetzt erst gesehen, dass es hier im Thread speziell um Canyon-Bikes geht.

Na dann, überlest meinen Beitrag einfach.

Gruß


----------



## druide1976 (9. Dezember 2004)

Grad bestellt...

ES9 in M
Größe 178cm
Schrittlänge ohne Schuhe 83,7cm



.... so, und nun waaaaaarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan (9. Dezember 2004)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> aufgrund der Nachricht von "stefan" muß ich hier wieder ein wenig vom Thema abkommen aber hierfür erbitte ich eine Erklärung "stefan":
> 
> ...




Hallo,
habe sogar zwei Specialized-Händler, die ohne großes Handeln dieses Angebot gemacht haben.
Nochmal: Ich finde Canyon immer noch super klasse, vor allem Preis-Leistung.
Lediglich die Lieferzeiten sind übel und zum Anderen wollte ich persönlich einmal ein "Markenbike". Die Preisdifferenz von 500 EUR ist sicher immer noch ordentlich, aber ich habe dann halt mein spezielles Traumbike.


----------



## Canyonheizer (9. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
@stefan: ist canyon den keine marke? Ich mein gegen specialized kommt canyon natürlich nicht an, aber ich denke trotzdem das man canyon durchaus schon als solide größe im bikegeschäft bezeichnen kann. 
Ich bin selber großer specializedfan, bin aber trotzdem auch großer canyonfan. bei specialized schreckt mich der preis zu sehr ab. also hab ich mir vor zwei stunden ein canyon grand canyon comp nicht nur vorbestellt, sondern verbindlich bestellt. das geht seit heute. also jungs, wenn ihr bestellen wollt, die jagd ist eröffnet. allerdings wurde mir freundlich mitgeteilt, dass ich mein langersehntes bike erst anfang februar unterm arsch haben werde. aber trotzdem: ich bin glücklich  
Also denn
Rock on canyon!

Achso, ich hab rahmengröße M bestellt, bei 175cm körpergröße und 83cm schrittlänge


----------



## TAILor (9. Dezember 2004)

@ diejenigen, die in den letzten tagen bestellt haben.

welche angaben über liefertermin wurde euch genannt?
sind diese angaben auch verbindlich oder kanns sein, das man dann doch (erheblich)länger warten muss?

dieses thema ist bei mir auch der momentane knackpunkt, weil nochmal 4 monate warten tut schon weh, wenn man endlich die kohle zusammengespart hat und sich nicht sicher sein kann wann genau das bike kommt.


----------



## TAILor (9. Dezember 2004)

> allerdings wurde mir freundlich mitgeteilt, dass ich mein langersehntes bike erst anfang februar unterm arsch haben werde



aha, bezieht sich das auf die hardtails, oder gilt das auch für fullies?
konkret um die es reihe. weißt du das?


----------



## ChrHurek (9. Dezember 2004)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> @ diejenigen, die in den letzten tagen bestellt haben.
> 
> welche angaben über liefertermin wurde euch genannt?
> sind diese angaben auch verbindlich oder kanns sein, das man dann doch (erheblich)länger warten muss?
> ...


wenn du mal diesen Fred, oder auch mal einen anderen hier im Forum, ganz durchgelesen hättest, hättest du dir die Frage selbst beantworten können. Also mal ran!


----------



## druide1976 (9. Dezember 2004)

hab grad eine mail von canyon bekommen. Auftragsbestätigung kommt per Post. Das bike kommt frühestens in der ersten April hälfte (zitat)....


----------



## ChrHurek (9. Dezember 2004)

druide1976 schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad eine mail von canyon bekommen. Auftragsbestätigung kommt per Post. Das bike kommt frühestens in der ersten April hälfte (zita)....


Ok dann gibt es wohl doch schon Neuigkeiten und nicht nur die uns genannten ungefähren Zeiträume. Ich schau gleich mal in mein Postfach:


----------



## TAILor (9. Dezember 2004)

natürlich habe ich den thred von anfang an durchgelesen. allerdings sieht man ja wie bei sich canyon stündlich neue informationen auftun. ich wollte nur mal den neuesten stand wissen.



> Das bike kommt frühestens in der ersten April hälfte (zita)....


Danke!


----------



## Canyonheizer (9. Dezember 2004)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> aha, bezieht sich das auf die hardtails, oder gilt das auch für fullies?
> konkret um die es reihe. weißt du das?


Ich hab das Grand Canyon Comp bestellt. wenn ich hier lese, was anderen mitgeteilt wurde (april und so) denke ich, dass es bei jeder baureihe unterschiedlich sein kann. so ganz unlogisch wäre es nicht, weil mein bike ja im gegensatz zum ES keinen dämpfer hat. ich denke aber, dass man die lieferzeiten nicht canyon allein vorwerfen kann. die werden ihre rahmen fertig haben. die schuld liegt doch viel eher bei den zulieferern. nen kumpel von mir fährt für ghost bundesliga bei den junioren. der hatte sein teambike(!) auch erst im april, weil shimano es ewig nicht fertiggebracht hat, die xt gruppe in diesem falle auszuliefern.
In diesem sinne
rock on canyon


----------



## thto (9. Dezember 2004)

habe letzte woche auch grand canyon comp bestellt unverbindliche aussage war anfang bis mitte ende februar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chris (9. Dezember 2004)

Hab mir heute ein ES 7 Grösse M bestellt.

Sonderwunsch: Kassette 11-34

Körpergrösse: 179 cm/86 cm

Hoffe das passt...

Mr.Chris MTBpage


----------



## nismo2002 (10. Dezember 2004)

Heute bestellt:

Canyon Sandstone: Grösse L
Körpergrösse: 184/85 (SL ohne Schuhe)

Änderungen: nur härtere Federn, sonst Serie + Zubehör

@ all:
Wegen der vielen Fragen zur Lieferzeit (ja auch ich habe gefragt!): Ich bezweifle stark, dass man etwas verbindlich gesagt bekommt, bevor der Katalog raus ist - also ALLES Spekulation bis jetzt.   
Eine Sache ist jedoch Fakt. Aufgrund der Lieferschwierigkeiten von Shimano wird auch Canyon Lieferschwierigkeiten haben, da Canyon sich ja keine bikes "auf Lager" legt, sondern jedes bike nach Bestellung montiert. Aber das wissen wir ja alle bereits und wir wollen trotzdem ein Canyon, also können wir nur zwei Dinge tun: Bestellen und Warten...  
(Und wer eher bestellt, der bekommt auch eher - so einfach  )


----------



## nismo2002 (10. Dezember 2004)

...das "Heute" ist vielleicht etwas verwirrend - korrekt müsste es heissen: "Gestern"


----------



## blackCarver (10. Dezember 2004)

Ja Ich, 2 Stück: 1 x das wxc1 in S für meine Frau und das Yellowstone in XL für mich.
Ausliefertermin schätzungsweise März, wobei das WXC1 wahrscheinlich etwas früher fertig sein könnte.

An dieser Stelle noch mal ein riesengroßes LOB an den Daniel, der uns super beraten hat und sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben hat.   




Gruß aus dem Rheinland


----------



## Coolwater (10. Dezember 2004)

Ein XC4 in XL (192/98)

greez, Coolwater


----------



## Schlawiener (10. Dezember 2004)

heute um 13:15 Uhr habe ich mir selber meinen Weihnachtswunsch erfüllt, ein "XC 9" in M.   

Größe: 178cm, Schrittlänge 85cm.

Abholtermin: 18.4.2005

Pedalwunsch: Crank Brothers - Egg Beater SL, oder Look Pedal 4 x 4 steht noch nicht fest. Vielleicht haben einige schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt. Meinungen dazu wären nicht schlecht.   

Gruss
         Werner


----------



## bipus (10. Dezember 2004)

hallo leute,

habe gerade ein nerve rc8 -M- bestellt ( sonderwunsch kassette 11-34 ) - gute beratung - liefertermin april/mai - da hat´s mich fast vom hocker gerissen.
da muss ich wohl durch :-((
meine daten: 176 cm , 71 kg, 83 cm schrittlänge


----------



## Funthor (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe heute ein ES 7 Grösse L bestellt.

Körpergrösse: 182 cm/86 cm

Liefertermin ist Mitte April 2005. Dafür das ich im Juni 2004 bestellen wollte, geht das doch  

Frage @all:
OptiTune: ja oder nein ?
Bei der Manitou Minute Three lieg die Grenze bei 86 Kg: Da ich 85 Kg (ohne Radkleidung, Camelback usw) wiege, ist die Frage ob ich härtere Federn einsetzen lasse oder nicht. Ich denke das es auch sehr stark von Fahrweise bzw Strecke abhänig ist. Ich werde mehr Touren fahren und keinen Drops aus 1,5 Meter machen. Was meint Ihr?

Gruss Funthor


----------



## TAILor (10. Dezember 2004)

ich wusste gar nicht, dass die luftgabeln auch abgestimmt werden müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funthor (10. Dezember 2004)

@TAILor

Laut dem neuen CANYON Katalog 2005 und dem netten Herrn von der Bestellhotline schon. Ich habe gerade bei Answer Manitou im Servie Guide nachgeschaut.

http://www.answerproducts.com/guides/Forks/2004/MINUTE3.pdf?cvar1=12/10/2004+10:20:23+AM

Da kann man eine Feder (G) sehen die es als Soft,Medium oder Firm gibt. Ich vermute das es sich um diese Feder handelt. ??? 

Gruss Funthor


----------



## ChrHurek (10. Dezember 2004)

Funthor schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Frage @all:
> OptiTune: ja oder nein ?
> ...


Ich wiege auch ca.85kg ohne Kleindung und hab eine härtere Feder gewählt. Mit Kleidung und Rucksack incl. Trinkblase, ist am da schnell auf 90kg. Ich hab mir zwar gedacht, bei weicheren Feder ist bestimmt etwas Spielraum einkalkuliert, aber 5kg mehr, denke ich sind nicht drin, deshalb - härtere Feder!


----------



## dacrazy1 (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi Zusammen

Kleine Zwischenstatistik...so zum Zeitvertrieb, bis die Bikes kommen..(seufz)

Bestellungen bisher:

ES 5     1 Stk.                     XC 4    1 Stk.
ES 6    11 Stk.                    XC 5    1 Stk.
ES 7     4 Stk.                     XC 6    2 Stk. 
ES 8     1 Stk.                     XC 7    2 Stk.
ES 9     1 Stk.                     XC 8    1 Stk.
RC 9     1 Stk.                     XC 9    6 Stk.

Yellowstone  1 Stk.
Sandstone    1 Stk.
Grand Comp  5 Stk.

WXC            1 Stk.

Eindeutige Tendenzen ersichtlich....Canyon: Extrapolieren und genügend  ordern!

greez dacrazy1


----------



## dacrazy1 (11. Dezember 2004)

Sorry, bessere Übersicht..

Hi Zusammen

Kleine Zwischenstatistik...so zum Zeitvertrieb, bis die Bikes kommen..(seufz)

Bestellungen bisher:

ES5     1 Stk.                     
ES6    11 Stk.             
ES7     4 Stk.                     
ES8     1 Stk.                     
ES9     1 Stk. 

RC9     1 Stk.                     

XC4     1 Stk.
XC5    1 Stk.
XC6    2 Stk.
XC7    2 Stk.
XC8    1 Stk.
XC9    6 Stk.

Yellowstone  1 Stk.
Sandstone    1 Stk.
Grand Comp  5 Stk.

WXC            1 Stk.

Eindeutige Tendenzen ersichtlich....Canyon: Extrapolieren und genügend  ordern!

greez dacrazy1


----------



## Augus1328 (11. Dezember 2004)

Moin, Aktualisierung   

Bestellungen bisher:

BM SL 1 Stk.

ES5 1 Stk. 
ES6 11 Stk. 
ES7 4 Stk. 
ES8 1 Stk. 
ES9 1 Stk. 

RC9 1 Stk. 

XC4 1 Stk.
XC5 1 Stk.
XC6 2 Stk.
XC7 2 Stk.
XC8 1 Stk.
XC9 6 Stk.

Yellowstone 1 Stk.
Sandstone 1 Stk.
Grand Comp 5 Stk.

WXC 1 Stk.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## xysiu33 (11. Dezember 2004)

Moin, Moin,

AUFTRAGSBESTÄTIGUNG ERHALTEN !!!     

JETZT BLEIBT NUR NOCH WARTEN WARTEN WARTEN.

ETWA BIS MITTE APRIL - STEHT ZUMINDEST IM BRIEF.

EIN SCHÖNES WOCHENENDE AN ALLE

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (11. Dezember 2004)

Ja, hab auch  meine Bestätigung (und einen schönen Canyon Aufkleber   ) erhalten.
Also, der Übersichtlichkeit wegen noch einmal alle meine Daten (hatte ja eigentlich gehofft, dass jeder noch nachträglich zur Übersichtlichkeit einfach in seinen alten Bestell-Post reineditiert - aber mit der Übersichtlichkeit hat sich's hier ja leider eh erledigt   ):


ES 6
Größe S (168 cm / 78 cm)
Bestellt am : 02.12.2004
Voraussichtl. Montagetermin: 18.04.2005

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es wenigstens für den 1. Mai-Ausflug da ist...   

Bis denne
Lars

ps: Ich habe ja das Glück, mir die Zeit bis April mit etwas zu vertreiben, worauf ich tatsächlich noch länger warte als auf ein neues Bike
- ein neues Album von Billy Idol...   
Und die erste Single 'Scream' kommt genau an meinem Geburtstag, 24. Januar raus - was kann es Schöneres geben?!?!
Ich denke mal, spätestens dann hab ich eh vergessen, wie lange ich noch aufs ES6 warten muss...   

In diesem Sinne
Rock' n Roll Motherfxxxer


----------



## Knuffi (11. Dezember 2004)

Also für die schweren Fahrer, das Optitune können wir uns sparen wenn es sich um ein Bike mit Fox Dämpfern handelt, da sind nämlich logischerweise keine Federn in der Gabel, wurde mir zumindest vom Support so erklärt.

Habe heute auch meine AB bekommen, voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 18.04.2005          

Das ist noch soooooo lange hin bis ich mein Heiligtum bekomme


----------



## Melocross (11. Dezember 2004)

Unsere Auftragsbestätigungen fürs ES6 und ES7 sind heute auch angekommen. Liefertermin ebenfalls 18.4.05


----------



## wagmacX (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

heute ist es auch bei mir passiert   Habe den voraussichtlichen Geburtstag meines Bikes erfahren!

04.04.2005 

Die Auftragsbestätigung und ein Aufkleber  sind heute mit der Post gekommen.

Ich hatte es hier schon mal gepostet, aber damit alles komplett ist, hier noch mal meine Daten:

ES8

Bestellt 16.11.04
Größe L
Schrittlänge 89cm, Größe 188cm, Gewicht 84 (ohne Ausrüstung)

Ich freue mich tierisch auf das neue Bike    

Ich habe am 9. April Geburtstag, das wäre ja mal wieder ein richtig geniales Geburtstagsgeschenk  

Greetz,
wagmac


----------



## TAILor (11. Dezember 2004)

> Also für die schweren Fahrer, das Optitune können wir uns sparen wenn es sich um ein Bike mit Fox Dämpfern handelt, da sind nämlich logischerweise keine Federn in der Gabel, wurde mir zumindest vom Support so erklärt.


eben das dachte ich doch auch immer, denn das ist doch in hinsicht des gewichtes der große bonus bei der luftfederung, dass keine schwere feder drin steckt!? und beachtet, die minute three ist ne fuftfeder.

darin dämpft doch alleinig die komprimierung der luft?


P.S.:   es ist ja jetzt laut der schönen statistik eine große tendenz zum es 6 feststellbar. was meint Ihr, ist das für die lieferzeit der es6 förderlich oder gehen canyon da schnell die teile aus?


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Dezember 2004)

Ich fahre zur Zeit eine Manitou Skareb Comp - die Vorspannung stelle ich über den Luftdruck ein. Trotzdem ist zusätzlich auch eine Stahlfeder drin - das erklärt auch das schöne Ansprechverhalten. 
(Die Luftkammer drückt also - denke ich - auf die Stahlfeder)

Ich vermute nun, dass das bei der Minute 3 auch so ist - seltsam allerdings, dass davon auf der Mantiou-HP kein Wort steht:
http://www.answerproducts.com/items.asp?deptid=1&itemid=9


----------



## Sagnein (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
hab Heute mein ES 6 bestellt.  
Gr.                180
SL                  87
Rahmengröße    M  
Ich war bei Canyon, habe ein paar Runden gedreht und bin gleich die Sache angegangen. Freute mich ganz doll und war mächtig Stolz, nach zig Monaten der Suche, endlich *JA* gesagt zu haben.  

Na ja, das wars dann auch mit der Freude.   
Die Einzelteile sind am 17.04.2005 komplett da.
Schraubtermin ist der 19.04.2005, somit habe ich die Chance am 1. Mai mein neues Bike auszufahren.   
Ist ja weniger als ein halbes Jahr.
Da hab ich genug Zeit vom Bike zu träumen.
Frohe Weihnachten und Frohe Ostern  
Bis dann


----------



## TAILor (11. Dezember 2004)

@ sagnein
du hast das bike in M genommen?

ich bin 181,5 cm /88 cm
und mir hat canyon zu L geraten. hab auch selber L ermittelt.
du hast das bike gefahren, denkst du L ist für mich zu groß?. hast extra das etwas kleinere genommen (endurotauglichkeit?)


----------



## Freti (11. Dezember 2004)

Jawolla,
Auftragsbestätigung heute bekommen. Vorbestellt am 30.11. Canyon hat am 18.4. wohl Großkampftag, dann soll mein ES 6 in L auch montiert werden. 
Ich überlege, ob ich ab dem 18.4. auf dem Parkplatz zelte.  

Freti


----------



## Bigattack (11. Dezember 2004)

Habe die Auftragsbestätigung auch erhalten: Montagetermin 18.04.2005
ES 6 in L
184 cm gross
89 cm Beinlänge
82 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo G. (11. Dezember 2004)

Hm, bin ich der einzige, der einene früheren Montagetermin hat??

(24. Januar 2005)

Wenn ihr alle den gleichen habt, bekomme ich langsam das Gefühl, Canyon hat bei mir was vertauscht !?)

Naja, hoffe eher nicht.

Grand Canyon Comp
M
Sl: 84
Größe: 173
Gewicht: 58


----------



## thto (11. Dezember 2004)

grand canyon comp größe M  voraussichtl. montagetermin 24.01.2005 ich freu mich riesig  auch wenn es wirklich ein wenig später werden sollte, sollten wir das alle akzeptieren ...... 

viele grüße
tt


----------



## Rio111 (11. Dezember 2004)

Hab heute auch den Abholtermin erhalten 18.4.2005.

Bike ES 6
Grösse xl
191 cm
92 cm


----------



## simplon (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, habe am 22.11.04 ein Grand Canyon Comp Grösse " M " bestellt.
Meine Auftragsbestätigung ist zwar noch nicht angekommen,
denke aber sie wird in den nächsten Tagen kommen.
Bin in Österreich zu Hause,da wird der Postweg etwas länger dauern.

                                                            Gruss !


----------



## druide1976 (11. Dezember 2004)

mein es9 wird am 04.04.05 montiert..... und am 08.04. hab ich geburtstag..... wenn das klappt


----------



## ChrHurek (11. Dezember 2004)

Heute kam auch meine Auftragsbestätigung. 
XC6 in XL bestellt am 15.11.
Montagetermin 15.4.05. 

So hatte ich es auch erwartet (nachdem was man bisher so gehört hat). Ich hoffe im Stillen, der Termin ist mit viel Luft kalkuliert und ich bekomme mein Rad früher.


----------



## Sagnein (11. Dezember 2004)

@ TAILor
ich weiß M ist bei meiner Größe grenzwertig, hab mich bewusst dafür entschieden. Eine aufrechtere Position ist für mein Alter   besser (Oder meine Arme sind zu kurz?). Sattelstütze ist okay
Grüße


----------



## weissbierbiker (11. Dezember 2004)

@sagnein: für ein enduro ist m auf jedenfall die richtige wahl!!

gruss wbb und frohes warten


----------



## Sagnein (11. Dezember 2004)

@ wbb
Danke! Das beruhigt mich. 
Die Meinungen im Forum waren für die Entscheidung ausschlaggebend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterfolldepp (12. Dezember 2004)

Der Aufkleber ist hübsch. Hält der wohl auch an meinem Renntipo?


----------



## TAILor (12. Dezember 2004)

@WBB @sagerlein

mich beruhigt das jetzt nicht unbedingt   

ich wollte auch grade bestellen und wollte L bestellen

ich: 181,5 / 88

möchte aber gern eine ETWAS gestrecktere sitzposition. das L wird da ja dann nicht falsch sein?!


----------



## Freti (12. Dezember 2004)

@Rio111

Wir beiden haben exakt die gleichen Maße. Mir hat man zu L geraten.
Was hat dich überzeugt XL zu nehmen?

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Canyonheizer (12. Dezember 2004)

Hab gestern auch meine Auftragsbestätigung für mein Grand Canyon Größe M erhalten und 3 mal dürft ihr raten: Montage- und Abholtermin am 24.1.2005.
Das tragische an der sache: Ich kann es frühestens am 29.1.2005 abholen. Das ist gemein!


----------



## Funthor (12. Dezember 2004)

@TAILor

Wenn du Dich schon für L entschieden hast (wegen der gestrecken Position) dann bleib auch dabei. Wir (ich: 182/86) sind genau zwischen M und L. Das hatte mir Canyon als ich mein ES7 bestellt dann auch gesagt. Ich habe mich auch für L entschieden, da ich mehr Tour fahren werde als Funpark oder Trail.

@ChrHurek

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich denke ich werde die Federn noch ändern lassen.

Gruss
Funthor


----------



## TAILor (12. Dezember 2004)

ja danke ich werd bei L bleiben und evtl. nen etwas kürzeren vorbau montieren lassen


hat schon jemand ne ahnung, wie das mit den extrawünschen läuft?

bezüglich aufpreis, umfang etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Dezember 2004)

@tailor:

was hast denn bestellt? ES6 vermute ich? -- da is eh a Syntace VRO dran - da kannst den Lenker dann näher oder ferner rücken, wie's dir gefällt...


----------



## nismo2002 (13. Dezember 2004)

Heute morgen Bestellung geändert:

Vorher: Sandstone (siehe weiter oben // wäre Mitte Feb gekommen)
Jetzt: Nerve XC3 in L (kommt wahrscheinlich Mitte Apr     )

Grösse: 184/85cm

Extras: härtere Federn (Optitune); Ergo-MR2; Standardpedale; anderes Zub.


----------



## wime (13. Dezember 2004)

Heute kam auch meine Auftragsbestätigung. 
XC8 in L bestellt am 03.12.
Montagetermin 15.4.05. 

Bin dann aber gespannt.


----------



## Fibiker (13. Dezember 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @tailor:
> 
> was hast denn bestellt? ES6 vermute ich? -- da is eh a Syntace VRO dran - da kannst den Lenker dann näher oder ferner rücken, wie's dir gefällt...



Bist du sicher dass der Lenker vor oder zurückgestellt werden kann. Ich habe auch L bestellt und mache mir Gedanken ob ich im nachhinein den kürzeren Vorbau nehmen soll. M war der Rahmen OK jedoch hatte ich bei der Probefahrt  immer das Gefühl ich falle auf den Lenker, bzw. mein Körpergewicht liegt voll auf den Händen, da ich die Sattelstütze weit herausziehen musste  (bin 1,81 m Groß). Im Prospekt (PDF) ist ein kürzer Vorbau abgebildet, der in der Höhe und in der Neigung verstellbar ist. wäre eine alternative, oder nicht??


----------



## Dominator2003 (13. Dezember 2004)

so,hab heute das XC-5 bestellt.größe M.bin 1,76 groß,schrittlänge 82cm.montagetermin soll zwischen dem 15.und 20.april liegen.hoffentlich klappt das auch.freu mich schon so.


----------



## Golsi (13. Dezember 2004)

XC-6 bestellt.
größe M.
1,79 groß,schrittlänge 80cm
längerer Vorbau 
Liefertermin Mitte April


----------



## weissbierbiker (13. Dezember 2004)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> @WBB @sagerlein
> 
> mich beruhigt das jetzt nicht unbedingt
> 
> ...




jetzt mal im ernst: ich finde halt wenn schon ein ES , dann auch in einer gelänegängigen , wendigen grösse. wenn ihr was grösseres bequemeres wollt dann nehmt besser ein xc. ich würde das  es eher in kleiner und das xc eher in der  grösseren variante nehmen wenn ich zwischen zwei grössen stände.
das rad ist eh vorne an der gabel praktisch "gleichhoch" und hinten kann man die sattelstütze rausfahren--die länge ist durch den vro regulierbar , welcher auch noch höher baut (vorallem mit riserlenker)

gruss wbb


----------



## M!ke (13. Dezember 2004)

Bestellt: Grand Canyon Pro
Größe "L"
voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: Anfang Februar   

Auftragsbestätigung hab ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## Funthor (13. Dezember 2004)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Jawolla,
> Auftragsbestätigung heute bekommen. Vorbestellt am 30.11. Canyon hat am 18.4. wohl Großkampftag, dann soll mein ES 6 in L auch montiert werden.
> Ich überlege, ob ich ab dem 18.4. auf dem Parkplatz zelte.
> 
> Freti



Heute ist auch meine Auftragsbestätigung gekommen. 
Mein ES7 soll auch am 18.04. montiert werden.

Hoffentlich finde ich auf dem Parkplatz noch ein Platz für mein Zelt  

Funthor


----------



## jopo100 (13. Dezember 2004)

So langsam bekomme ich echt Zweifel, ob das mit 18.04. funktionieren kann (wenn jeder hier den Termin genannt bekommt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coolwater (13. Dezember 2004)

méin XC4 wird voraussichtl. am 19.04 montiert DAS IST NOCH SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LANG HIN!


----------



## TAILor (13. Dezember 2004)

so ,erst mal entspannt zurücklehnen, ich hab heute bestellt   

ES 6 
in L
ich: 181 / 88

wollte schon das größere bike, habe aber vielleicht vor, mir den VRO vorbau in S montieren zu lassen, um nicht zu gestreckt zu sitzen.

hoffe natürlich wie alle hier aufn vernünftigen liefertermin. ich denke das mit dem 18.04 darf man nicht zu ernst nehmen. wenn die alle teile zusammen haben (shimano  ) werden die nicht zögern und loslegen. sie müssen halt einen termin festlegen, und werden so die ersten paar dutzend bikes auf den gleichen termin setzen?!


----------



## tl3370 (13. Dezember 2004)

ES6

Größe L bei 186/89cm

Liefertermin April 2005

tl


----------



## weissbierbiker (14. Dezember 2004)

> habe aber vielleicht vor, mir den VRO vorbau in S montieren zu lassen, um nicht zu gestreckt zu sitzen.



das haben wir früher bei mir auch gemacht --zum reinwachsen  aber jetz mal im ernst, wie sieht denn das aus :kotz: ???

Nimm doch gleich den kleineren rahmen und lass die vielen eh von canyon montierten spacer drinnen und stell den vro (m) nach oben plus riser lenker dann ists hoch genug--falls nicht darfst du bei syntace sogar noch einen spacer einfügen da eine schraube als klemmung bei denen garantiert hält ( lt . manual)

aber das soll jetzt nicht in eine endlose diskusion enden-- ich wollte nur nochmal meine meinung dazu gesagt haben das mir nacher (irgendwann im sommer   ) keine klagen wegen zu grossem rahmen und problemen bei der "familienplanung" kommen.Aber fahren wirst du auch mit dem L können.

gruss wbb


----------



## Mörderpinguin (14. Dezember 2004)

XC5 XL mit kürzerem Vorbau (105mm, will nicht auf der Streckbank sitzen)
bin 1,95 klein ;-)

bestellt irgendwann Mitte November, Montagetermin laut Auftragsbestätigung Mitte April.

Jetzt hofffe ich nur, dass bis April das Wetter nicht allzu schön ist, sonst platze ich noch, wenn das Rad erst so spät kommt...


----------



## Alkaloid (14. Dezember 2004)

So, ich habe gestern bestellt:

XC4 in Grösse XL   

Ich bin 1.89 m, 85 kg, Schrittlänge 92 cm
Wollte eigentlich Grösse L nehmen, Canyon hat mir aber gemäss PPS zu XL geraten, da ich eine aufrechtere Sitzposition bevorzuge.
Ich dachte, auf dem XL sei die Position gestreckter wegen des langen Oberrohrs, aber offenbar macht die grössere Sattelüberhöhung auf dem L mehr aus. Etwas Sorgen macht mir die Oberrohrlänge von 625 mm aber schon, sollte ich einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren lassen?   

Gruss, Christian


----------



## ChrHurek (14. Dezember 2004)

Alkaloid schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe gestern bestellt:
> 
> XC4 in Grösse XL
> 
> ...


Bei mir ist es ganz genauso, (bin 2cm größer). Ich hatte auch immer gedacht, die größere Größe läßt einen gestreckter sitzen, ist aber wohl im Verhältnis nicht so. Ich denke auch, dass man die etwas längere Oberrohrläne mit einem kürzeren Vorbau kompensieren kann. 
Darüber hinaus, heiße ich auch Christian


----------



## Hubertus (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe gestern ein ES 9 in XL bestellt - zur Feier, dass meine Lebensversicherung im Februar fällig wird  

Ich bin 1,95 m groß und wiege 105 Kg. Ändern lasse ich lediglich die Übersetzung hinten auf 11 - 34 Zähne.

Das Enduro habe ich übrigens wegen der zu erwartenden hohen Belastung durch mein Gewicht genommen. Ansonsten würde ich mich eher als XC-Kandidat einordnen, denn als Endurist. Jedenfalls stelle ich mir das ES außerordentlich gemütlich vor.

Bei der Gelgenheit noch eine Frage: Ist die Mavic 819 eigentlich eine UST-Felge, oder hat sich Canyon von schlauchlos verabschiedet?

Hubertus


----------



## Quellekatalog (14. Dezember 2004)

Hubertus schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Gelgenheit noch eine Frage: Ist die Mavic 819 eigentlich eine UST-Felge, oder hat sich Canyon von schlauchlos verabschiedet?



müsst eine UST-Felge sein (auch in der Preview so angekündigt), allerdings sind trotzdem "normale" (Schlauch-)Reifen mit Schlächen verbaut, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coolwater (14. Dezember 2004)

hey leute ihr macht mir jetzt ein bissel angst mit euren plänen, die Vorbaulänge zu ändern! ich bin 192cm groß, !98! cm Schrittlänge. da bleibt quasi nicht mehr viel überm Becken übrig   . hab nen XC4 in grösse XL bestellt. meint ihr, dass ein kürzerer Vorbau für mich sinnvoll wäre? wendig und agil sollte das bike schon sein...andererseits kann man davon ausgehen, dass ich noch bissel wachsen werde, was den Oberkörper betrifft, bin ja noch ein "teenie".

greez, Coolwater


----------



## zickzack (14. Dezember 2004)

Gerade ein ES 6 in XL

Bin 190 cm hoch bei 91 cm SL


----------



## Zeckengesicht (14. Dezember 2004)

Habe am Freitag 10.12.05 ein XC 8 in XL bestellt,

bin 189 cm mit SL 91 und 90 Kg.

Hoffe die Größe ist richtig ?

Am Montag hatte ich die Auftragbestätigung für den 14.04.05.


mfg 
Martin


----------



## TAILor (14. Dezember 2004)

ich find es überhaupt nicht abwägig, ein langes oberrohr durch einen etwas kürzeren vorbau zu kompensieren. besser als auf einem deutlich zu kleinem rahmen zu kauern und sattelstütze und vorbau zu stark auszufahren. natürlich muß man sich im klaren sein, dass durch den kurzen vorbau das varverhalten anders wird (meine meinung!)

nicht jeder mensch sieht gleich aus, die einen haben einen langen oberkörper und kurze beine und anders rum. da muß man halt schauen was einem besser kiegt.
ich persönlich habe eher zum etwas größeren rahmen tendiert, canyon sagte es sei ziemlich optimal. außerdem hatte mein altes HT genau die selbe oberrohrlänge.


----------



## Alkaloid (14. Dezember 2004)

Hab' mir nochmals Gedanken gemacht bezüglich Rahmengrösse und Vorbaulänge. Die Aussage der Canyon-Hotline, dass ich mit dem XL eine aufrechtere Sitzposition habe als mit dem L, kann ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehen. Den Sattel muss ich bei beiden gleich hoch einstellen, der Lenker ist beim XL 1 cm höher wegen des längeren Steuerrohrs, was aber durch Spacer leicht ausgeglichen werden kann. Bleibt im wesentlichen die grössere Oberrohrlänge beim XL, was bei gleicher Vorbaulänge zu einer gestreckteren Sitzposition führt!
Ich habe mal mit dem System des Mountainbike-Magazins meine idealen Rahmenmasse aufgrund von Schritt-, Oberkörper- und Armlänge bestimmt und bin auf 595 mm Oberrohr- und 135 mm Vorbaulänge für X-Country (= sportliche Position?) und 580 resp. 125 mm für Tour (= bequeme Position?) gekommen.
Nun fürchte ich, dass die 625 mm Oberrohrlänge vom XL etwas viel für mich sind, da ich eher eine bequeme Sitzposition bevorzuge. Kommt dazu, dass mein jetziges Bike etwas zu klein für mich ist (sehr kurzer Radstand), besteht da nicht die Gefahr, dass ich das XL als träge empfinden werde?
Oben wurde erwähnt, dass Canyon standardmässig Vorbauspacer montiert, ist das bei allen Modellen so? Weiss jemand, wie lange der Iridium-Vorbau vom XC4 etwa ist?


----------



## Coolwater (14. Dezember 2004)

@Alkaloid

scheint, als hätten wir die gleichen sorgen. andererseits, ein anderer vorbau kostet doch nicht die welt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alkaloid (15. Dezember 2004)

Coolwater schrieb:
			
		

> scheint, als hätten wir die gleichen sorgen. andererseits, ein anderer vorbau kostet doch nicht die welt, oder?


das nicht, aber ich möchte nicht eine "falsche" Rahmengrösse durch einen kürzeren Vorbau korrigieren, wenn ich gleich die "richtige" Grösse nehmen kann. Mein Problem ist, dass ich die Argumentation der Canyon-Hotline nicht nachvollziehen kann und deshalb an ihrer Grössenempfehlung (XL) zweifle, zumal die "Mountainbike" für mich max. ein L empfiehlt.

Leider ist Koblenz für mich etwas weit weg, sonst würde ich mal Probefahren gehen.


----------



## readymaker (15. Dezember 2004)

So ich habe mich getraut und ein XC9 bestellt.
XL da ich mit 93cm schrittlänge bei 190 körpergröße schon über der grenze bin.
im moment wird noch april als fertigungsdatum angegeben.

so ich hoff halt dass ich das geld dafür im april auch noch hab   

jetzt heißts erst mal warten


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Dezember 2004)

Alkaloid schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' mir nochmals Gedanken gemacht bezüglich Rahmengrösse und Vorbaulänge. Die Aussage der Canyon-Hotline, dass ich mit dem XL eine aufrechtere Sitzposition habe als mit dem L, kann ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehen. Den Sattel muss ich bei beiden gleich hoch einstellen, der Lenker ist beim XL 1 cm höher wegen des längeren Steuerrohrs, was aber durch Spacer leicht ausgeglichen werden kann. Bleibt im wesentlichen die grössere Oberrohrlänge beim XL, was bei gleicher Vorbaulänge zu einer gestreckteren Sitzposition führt!
> Ich habe mal mit dem System des Mountainbike-Magazins meine idealen Rahmenmasse aufgrund von Schritt-, Oberkörper- und Armlänge bestimmt und bin auf 595 mm Oberrohr- und 135 mm Vorbaulänge für X-Country (= sportliche Position?) und 580 resp. 125 mm für Tour (= bequeme Position?) gekommen.
> Nun fürchte ich, dass die 625 mm Oberrohrlänge vom XL etwas viel für mich sind, da ich eher eine bequeme Sitzposition bevorzuge. Kommt dazu, dass mein jetziges Bike etwas zu klein für mich ist (sehr kurzer Radstand), besteht da nicht die Gefahr, dass ich das XL als träge empfinden werde?
> Oben wurde erwähnt, dass Canyon standardmässig Vorbauspacer montiert, ist das bei allen Modellen so? Weiss jemand, wie lange der Iridium-Vorbau vom XC4 etwa ist?




Du sitzt am XL aufrechter, da beim L die *Sattelüberhöhung * größer wäre.

Ich bin 191cm groß, SL: 91,5cm und hab mir ein ES6 in L bestellt! 
==> Wendiger als ein XL (und ein klein wenig leichter...  )
Sattelüberhöhung ist größer, was für's Bergauffahren gut ist. Falls ich mal ein recht langes Oberrohr für eine lange Auffahrt brauche, stelle ich halt den VRO um, bzw. hab ich vielleicht ohnehin Hörnchen montiert!


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Dezember 2004)

@Alkaloid: in welcher MTB-Ausgabe war das Berechnungssystem drin?


----------



## Biker_Hannover (15. Dezember 2004)

Mal  kurz ein Hallo an alle,

hab mir auch ein ES 6 bestellt in Größe M bei einer Körpergröße von 180 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 86,5 cm.

Kann mir eigentlich jemand mal erklären warum CANYON so lange braucht um die Räder auszuliefern?

Und weiß jemand warum FOX keine größeren Scheiben als 200 mm akzeptiert?


----------



## Canyonier (15. Dezember 2004)

Biker_Hannover schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir eigentlich jemand mal erklären warum CANYON so lange braucht um die Räder auszuliefern?
> 
> Und weiß jemand warum FOX keine größeren Scheiben als 200 mm akzeptiert?


Warum Canyon so lange braucht weiß keiner hier 100%ig, aber es wird vermutet, dass es an den Rahmen liegt. Alle Fullys kommen deutlich später als die Hardtails. 

Und warum FOX keine großen Scheiben erlaubt liegt meiner Vermutung nach daran, dass sie kein Risiko eingehen wollen. Die Gabeln müssten ja sonst größere Drehmomente aufnehmen, das würde die Haltbarkeit der Dichtungen etc. verkürzen.
Ich würde mich aber auch freuen, wenn ich ne 210mm Scheibe montieren könnte, auch wenn die Gabel dann 100g schwerer wird.


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Dezember 2004)

es mag kleinlich klingen aber fox erlaubt bis 203 mm--was bei shimanobremsern nicht unwichtig ist--die dürfen aufrüsten


----------



## Biker_Hannover (15. Dezember 2004)

Leider gibt es für die Louse FR keine 203 mm Scheibe, erst wieder 210 und damit hat man dann pech gehabt!


----------



## Ritazza (15. Dezember 2004)

So Heute habe ich es auch getan und mir mein Yellowstone bestelllt mit ein paar Zubehör Sachen noch....
Grösse L und wird vorraussichlich montiert in der Zeit von Mitte Feb. bis Anfang März....na bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Marco A. (15. Dezember 2004)

ES 6 in L ,Bestellt 14.12.04 Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 20.04.05.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (15. Dezember 2004)

Canyon XC6 in XL (194/95)
Liefertermin 20.04.
Falls möglich Umrüstung auf grössere Scheiben, Canyon weiss aber noch nicht ob sie es machen.


----------



## tomthom (15. Dezember 2004)

hallo!
habe mir vorgestern ein xc9 bestellt
bin 180 / SL 84
habe mir wegen meines längeren oberkörpers einen 120mm vorbau geordert - bin mir nun nicht mehr sicher ob dadurch das steuerverhalten zu träge wird??
bzw. soll ich bei meiner grösse doch ein L mit kürzerem Vorbau nehmen?


----------



## Alkaloid (15. Dezember 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @Alkaloid: in welcher MTB-Ausgabe war das Berechnungssystem drin?


Hab' grad nochmal nachgeschaut, das war im Test-Spezial Heft 2004. Ich weiss nicht mehr, wann das erschienen ist, muss im Frühling oder Frühsommer gewesen sein.


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Dezember 2004)

tomthom schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> habe mir vorgestern ein xc9 bestellt
> bin 180 / SL 84
> habe mir wegen meines längeren oberkörpers einen 120mm vorbau geordert - bin mir nun nicht mehr sicher ob dadurch das steuerverhalten zu träge wird??
> bzw. soll ich bei meiner grösse doch ein L mit kürzerem Vorbau nehmen?



ich geh mal davon aus du hast ein M bestellt. Nehm auf keinen fall ein L--ich habe eine schrittlänge von 83,5 und ein M, wenns höher wird wirds eng  um den schritt herum--mit dem 120er vorbau sollte es perfekt sitzen ( ich bin 175 gross und habe den vorbau so auf ca 105 gestellt (vro))
Ansonsten wäre eine gekröpfte sattelstütze noch eine massnahme( aber probiers erst mal so)

gruss wbb


----------



## pseudonym0815 (16. Dezember 2004)

Habe mir heute ein RC8 bestellt. Liefertermin 20.04.2004?????? (Gut, auf meinen Trabbi musste ich länger warten). Jetzt hoffe ich, dass das Rad auch wirklich dann kommt. Falls jemand Ahnung hat, bei Schrittlänge 92cm und Körpergröße 1,88m ist Größe L in Ordnung? Oder passt Größe M, wie von Lutz beschrieben, universell für alle Fahrer?

Gruß


----------



## weissbierbiker (16. Dezember 2004)

wo hat lutz gesagt das m "uiniversal" passt?? so ein quatsch??
aber bestell dir ruhig M mit deinen 188 und 92 schrittgrösse ( und dann noch auf dem weniger hoch bauenden rc)    
vergess aber nicht die 650mm sattelstütze dazu zu bestellen  

gruss wbb


ne mal im ernst du bist wohl eindeutig auch ein kandidat zwischen L und Xl, wobei ich persönl. dann L nehmen würde.


----------



## rumblefish (16. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

hab mir gestern Nachmittag das ES7 bestellt und die nette Dame am Telefon sagte mir als Liefertermin den April zu. Bis dahin muss mein Hardtail halt noch leiden  

Ach ja: Schrittlänge 87 cm, 187cm = Rahmengrösse L


----------



## Baconland (16. Dezember 2004)

Yellowstone 2005! Mittwoch bestellt, kommt mitte Februar (hoffe ich).


----------



## M!ke (16. Dezember 2004)

Aaaaslo, Autragsbestätigungis gestern gekommen. 

Grand Canyon  Pro 
Größe L
181cm Größe / 85 cm Schrittlänge

Montagetermin am 24.01.05 

Yippiehhhh......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominator2003 (16. Dezember 2004)

auftragsbestätigung ist gestern gekommen
Nerve XC5
Montagetermin 19.4.05 :-(


----------



## schappi (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

bin gerade aus Canyoncity zurückgekommen. Habe das ES8 in M gefahren 
Größe 180cm
Schrittlänge 86cm

Der Rahmen passt sehr gut.
Ich habe ein ES6 in M bestellt. Das hat den VRO Vorbau (Länge M)der sich in der Geometrie einstellen lässt, das sollte dann keine wünsche mehr offen lassen
. Achtung Probefahrer: es sind z. Zt, nur ES 5 und ES8 in M im Laden.

Das Fox Fahrwerk macht einen Super Eindruck! (zumindest von Geometrie Verarbeitung und Parkplatzrunde) 

Sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer werden nur mit der Dämpferpumpe auf das Gewicht eingestellt (kein Optitune nötig)

Liefertermin 18.4.2005. solange muss ich noch mein altes Stevens F9 fahren.


----------



## kh-cap (16. Dezember 2004)

pseudonym0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir heute ein RC8 bestellt. Liefertermin 20.04.2004?????? (Gut, auf meinen Trabbi musste ich länger warten). Jetzt hoffe ich, dass das Rad auch wirklich dann kommt. Falls jemand Ahnung hat, bei Schrittlänge 92cm und Körpergröße 1,88m ist Größe L in Ordnung? Oder passt Größe M, wie von Lutz beschrieben, universell für alle Fahrer?
> 
> Gruß




sorry, das ist definitiv zu klein. ich bin 173 cm, habe 81 cm beinlänge und lag bei canyonbikes (2004 mr-modelle) zwischen s und m. ich hatte m probiert. s war definitiv zu klein. also bei 15 cm grössenunterschied und 11 cm beinlänge, kann m nicht passen. und eine größe für alle fahrer? käse.
kh-cap


----------



## hatsch03 (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich brauche dringend eine (guten) Tip zur richtigen Rahmengröße.
Möchte mir eine Grand Canyon Comp zulegen.
Hier meine Daten:
Größe:186 cm - Schrittlänge:93 cm - Gewicht:81 kg

Bei L habe ich etwas Bedenken wegen der Sattelüberhöhung,
bei XL wegen der großen Oberrohrlänge.

Wie groß(in cm) wäre denn die Sattelüberhöhung?
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Quellekatalog (16. Dezember 2004)

@ hatsch03, ich denke das XL ist die richtige Größe für dich, denn beim L hast schon eine extreme Sattelüberhöhung, außer du willst das, weil du nur XC Rennen fährst

aber am besten misst du die Sattelrohrlänge und die Oberrohrlänge deines derzeitigen Bikes ab und vergleichst diese Daten mit denen des Grand Canyon Comp (im PDF-Katalog findest diese Daten bzw. kannst sehen von wo bis wo du messen musst) bzw. du schreibst dem Herrn Lutz Scheffer (Lutz-2000) ein Mail oder wartest drauf was da Staabi sagt


----------



## Fibiker (17. Dezember 2004)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Liefertermin 18.4.2005. solange muss ich noch mein altes Stevens F9 fahren.



Hi ,

warum steigst Du vom Stevens F9 auf Canyon um, F9 und Canyon dürften doch im Rahmenaufbau gleich sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (17. Dezember 2004)

Fibiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> warum steigst Du vom Stevens F9 auf Canyon um, F9 und Canyon dürften doch im Rahmenaufbau gleich sein oder?



er kauft sich halt ein Enduro


----------



## Loeti (17. Dezember 2004)

hatsch03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei L habe ich etwas Bedenken wegen der Sattelüberhöhung,
> bei XL wegen der großen Oberrohrlänge.
> 
> Wie groß(in cm) wäre denn die Sattelüberhöhung?
> Was meint Ihr?



Was hat die Sattelüberhöhung mit der Rahmengröße zu tun?

Bei der Rahmengröße ändert sich die Sitzrohrlänge zwar deutlich von einer zur anderen Größe, die Steuerrohrlänge je Rahmengröße lediglich um ca. 1cm.
Somit ändert sich das Mass Laufräder + Gabeleinbaulänge + Steuersatz + Spacer + Vorbauhöhe nahezu nichts. Es ändert sich in erster Linie die Auszugslänge der Sattelstütze! 
Viel entscheidender ist bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße wie gestreckt man auch dem Bike sitzen möchte, da die Oberrohrlänge mit der Rahmengröße um ca. 2 cm wächst.
Bei änderen Herstellern z.b. Liteville werden auf Basis dessen die Rahmengrößen nach den Rahmenlängen definiert. 
mfg


----------



## hatsch03 (17. Dezember 2004)

Danke Loeti,

das die "Lenkerhöhe" von der Rahmengröße nahezu unabhängig ist, habe ich schon vermutet.
Nur würde ich gerne konkret wissen, wie groß die Überhöhung mit einem L-Rahmen bei mir wäre.
Dann hätte ich einen brauchbaren Vergleich zu meinem
alten Bike(Sattelhöhe 82 cm). 

Gruß


----------



## weissbierbiker (17. Dezember 2004)

@ Loeti: genau meine Worte   zumal canyon eh noch einen ganzen Haufen spacer unter den vorbau baut das man eh ehr noch kürzen muss!!

gruss wbb


----------



## fone (17. Dezember 2004)

Fibiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> warum steigst Du vom Stevens F9 auf Canyon um, F9 und Canyon dürften doch im Rahmenaufbau gleich sein oder?



schmarrn


----------



## weissbierbiker (17. Dezember 2004)

@ hatsch: wielang ist denn dein altes oberrohr?? bzw sitzrohr??


----------



## Knuffi (17. Dezember 2004)

hatsch03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich brauche dringend eine (guten) Tip zur richtigen Rahmengröße.
> Möchte mir eine Grand Canyon Comp zulegen.
> ...



Also ich habe annähernd Deine Maße.:

Größe: 186 - Schrittlänge 91cm - Gewicht: 100 Kg ( ok, etwas höher ;-)

Ich durfte mal auf fone  seinem XC4 in L probe sitzen und hatte das Gefühl das es von der Größe her gut passt, wir haben auch die Sattelstütze bis zur höchstmöglichen Stellung heraus gezogen und da bin ich viel zu hoch gesessen. 

Ich komme also mit L wohl ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## schappi (17. Dezember 2004)

Fibiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> warum steigst Du vom Stevens F9 auf Canyon um, F9 und Canyon dürften doch im Rahmenaufbau gleich sein oder?



Hallo Fibiker,

Das F9, dass ich habe ist ein typisches CC race mit 80mm federweg und rahmengröße L. Jeder mensch entwickelt sich weiter. Ich fahre aber immer mehr technisch anspruchsvolle und wurzelige Singletrails. Daher ein enduro und rahmengröße M. Das Stevens behalte ich natürlich auch noch, wo steht geschrieben, dass der mensch nur 2 räder haben darf


----------



## y23 (17. Dezember 2004)

hab zwar noch keins bestellt, werd das aber die tage machen. will vorher nur noch mal direkt bei canyon in koblenz vorbei schaun um das gute stück mal in echt zu begutachten.
leider bin ich mir bei der größe noch nicht ganz sicher:
88cm schrittlänge bei 183cm körpergröße!
ist das schon ein L (20") oder doch lieber ein M wegen der Körpergröße. Probefahrt in Koblenz hilft mir ja auch nur bedingt weiter, weil ja nicht alle Bikes in allen Größen vorhanden sind ...
ach ja: soll ein es6 werden. mit entsprechenden einsatz im gelände, falls das für die rahmengröße entscheident ist.
was tun?!


----------



## Fibiker (17. Dezember 2004)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fibiker,
> 
> Das F9, dass ich habe ist ein typisches CC race mit 80mm federweg und rahmengröße L. Jeder mensch entwickelt sich weiter. Ich fahre aber immer mehr technisch anspruchsvolle und wurzelige Singletrails. Daher ein enduro und rahmengröße M. Das Stevens behalte ich natürlich auch noch, wo steht geschrieben, dass der mensch nur 2 räder haben darf



Ich habe etwa die gleiche Größe (181) wie Du, bin vorige Woche in Koblenz M - XC gefahren. Wenn du anspruchsvolle und wurzelige Singletrails fährst dürfte M das richtige sein, ich habe mir ein xc in L bestellt, da bei M ich zu abfallend auf dem Lenker saß. Die Sattelstütze musste ich weit herausziehen, dadurch lag mein Köprergewicht schwer auf meinen Händen. Allerdings mache ich mir noch Gedanken, ob ich nicht noch auf M umbestelle und eventuell einen variablen Vorbau bestelle, damit ich aufrechter sitzen kann. Ist eine schwierige Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Dezember 2004)

Fibiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe etwa die gleiche Größe (181) wie Du, bin vorige Woche in Koblenz M - XC gefahren. Wenn du anspruchsvolle und wurzelige Singletrails fährst dürfte M das richtige sein, ich habe mir ein xc in L bestellt, da bei M ich zu abfallend auf dem Lenker saß. Die Sattelstütze musste ich weit herausziehen, dadurch lag mein Köprergewicht schwer auf meinen Händen. Allerdings mache ich mir noch Gedanken, ob ich nicht noch auf M umbestelle und eventuell einen variablen Vorbau bestelle, damit ich aufrechter sitzen kann. Ist eine schwierige Entscheidung.



Hallo Fibiker,

Für ein CX ist L schon die richtige Größe da will man etwas gestreckter sitzen und das rad baut durch die kürzere gabel vorn etwas niedriger. hat das CX eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze?
Den variablen Vorbau kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Alkaloid (17. Dezember 2004)

Fibiker schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe mir ein xc in L bestellt, da bei M ich zu abfallend auf dem Lenker saß.


Also wenn man auf dem Lenker sitzt, kann es schon mal passieren, dass man "abfällt", egal ob M oder L...


----------



## Rio111 (17. Dezember 2004)

@ Freti

bin telefonisch zu dieser Größe beraten worden. Ich habe den Canyon-Mitarbeiter auf die Größendiskussion hier im Forum aufmerksam gemacht, und ihm gesagt das ich zwichen L u. XL schwanke. Er hat mir aber definitiv zu XL geraten, ich werde die Bestellung so belassen. Sobald die Bikes in den Größen verfügbar sind werde ich mal nach Koblenz fahren und probesitzen und dann umbestellen wenn's nicht paßt. Das ist eben das Problem bei Canyon um einigermaßen früh an das Bike zu kommen muß man blind bestellen ansonsten wartet man ewig oder geht sogar leer aus.

Gruß Rio 

191\92


----------



## nismo2002 (17. Dezember 2004)

@ Rio111

...mit XL brauchst du dir bei deiner Grösse keine Sorgen machen!! 

GREEZ


----------



## IceCube (18. Dezember 2004)

Das obligatorische ES6   
Größe L bei 1.83/90.

Montagetermin: 19.04.2005
Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es ein bischen früher kommt.


----------



## TAILor (18. Dezember 2004)

@y23:
also meine maße sind sehr ähnlich (181,5/88) und ich habe das L genommen. einerseits, weil mir canyon dazu geraten hat. andererseits weil mein altes HT gleiche rahmenmaße hatte (was ja vielleicht nicht unbedingt was bedeuten muss?). ich wollte einfach keinen zu kleinen rahmen, da ich lieber etwas gestreckter sitze. werde aber evtl. nen kürzeren vorbau wählen, da ich nicht einen so langen oberkörper und arme hab


----------



## TAILor (18. Dezember 2004)

> ES 6 in L ,Bestellt 14.12.04 Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 20.04.05.



@marco:  was sind denn deine größe und sl, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## FataL (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi
Habe mir heute ein Cube LTD 1 2005 gekauft
Handlerpreis war 799  aber ich konnte ihn auf 700 Runterhandeln .
*puh* .. Größe ist L 
Das Bike hat eine Manitou Axel Comp Lockout und Magura HS33 sowie eine XT schaltung .
Und ich bin voll zufrieden damit   
MfG
FataL


----------



## CLang (18. Dezember 2004)

hi, habe mir heute morgen ein grand canyon comp bestellt!   

größe: 187 cm
schrittlänge: 89 cm
gewicht 85 kg

rahmengröße: L

wird vorraussichtlich anfang februar.... angenehm  

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (18. Dezember 2004)

FataL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Habe mir heute ein Cube LTD 1 2005 gekauft
> Handlerpreis war 799  aber ich konnte ihn auf 700 Runterhandeln .
> *puh* .. Größe ist L
> ...




das ist ja sehr interessant...  





> y23  	hab zwar noch keins bestellt, werd das aber die tage machen. will vorher nur noch mal direkt bei canyon in koblenz vorbei schaun um das gute stück mal in echt zu begutachten.
> leider bin ich mir bei der größe noch nicht ganz sicher:
> 88cm schrittlänge bei 183cm körpergröße!
> ist das schon ein L (20") oder doch lieber ein M wegen der Körpergröße. Probefahrt in Koblenz hilft mir ja auch nur bedingt weiter, weil ja nicht alle Bikes in allen Größen vorhanden sind ...
> ...



Ich würde auch stark zu L raten, gruss wbb


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Dezember 2004)

FataL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Habe mir heute ein Cube LTD 1 2005 gekauft
> Handlerpreis war 799  aber ich konnte ihn auf 700 Runterhandeln .
> *puh* .. Größe ist L
> ...



Na und? Was hat das in diesem Forum verloren?


----------



## Canyonheizer (18. Dezember 2004)

FataL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Habe mir heute ein Cube LTD 1 2005 gekauft
> Handlerpreis war 799  aber ich konnte ihn auf 700 Runterhandeln .
> *puh* .. Größe ist L
> ...


Ey sorry, aber was hat das in nem Canyon-Forum zu suchen? Du willst dir wohl allen ernstes die gesamte Szene auf den Hals hetzen, was??? Ich bitte dich! Ne Axel Comp??  Das ist ja wohl der Lacher des Jahrhunderts! Sowas billiges würde mir nie ans Bike kommen! Ich hab son Teil mal Probe gefahren. Das ist der letzte Dreck!
In diesem Sinne Frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und 
Rock on CANYON!


----------



## Wrangler (19. Dezember 2004)

Naja, dann will ich FataL mal etwas in Schutz nehmen (ist doch schließlich bald Weihnachten   ):

Ich denke mal, dass er erst neu dabei ist, sich noch nicht so gut im Forum auskennt und einfach über *Neue Beiträge* gegangen ist.
Da wird einem ja vorne fett der Thematitel angezeigt - und ganz hinten steht dann kleingedruckt, in welchem Unterforum sich das Thema befindet.
So hat er vermutlich nur das Thema 'Wer hat schon ein 2005'er Bike bestellt' gelesen -  und meinte, mit seiner frohen Botschaft an der richtigen Stelle zu sein. (nun gut, ich hielt es damals bei Eröffnung des Themas für überflüssig, in einem Canyon Forum zu schreiben 'Wer hat schon ein 2005'er Canyon Bike bestellt'. Hätt ich's mal getan, dann wüßten wir jetzt wenigstens immer, ob solche Posts irrtümlicher Weise hier gelandet sind oder gezielt sticheln wollen!!!)   

FataL hat das vermutlich übersehen - und es war bestimmt nicht böse gemeint, stimmt's FataL?!?!?   

So, in diesem Sinne - bald ist Weihnachten, kann's nicht glauben wie schnell die Zeit vergeht - aber hat ja auch was für sich - der April rückt näher...


----------



## Fibiker (19. Dezember 2004)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fibiker,
> 
> Für ein CX ist L schon die richtige Größe da will man etwas gestreckter sitzen und das rad baut durch die kürzere gabel vorn etwas niedriger. hat das CX eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze?
> Den variablen Vorbau kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen



"Also wenn man auf dem Lenker sitzt, kann es schon mal passieren, dass man "abfällt", egal ob M oder L...  "

Verstehe ich nicht, willst Du mir da etwas positives oder negatives sagen??  

Ich meinte damit, dass der Lenker im Verhältnis zum Sattel zu weit unten ist und ich mit dem Gewicht auf dem lenker liege.

 Zu1:
Welchen variablen Vorbau würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Das Syntace VRO System (kostet aber immerhin rd. 120 Euro) oder das Ihridium Adjustable Stem (kostet nur rd. 25 Euros).

Das letztere hätte den Vorteil, dass ich den Vorbau variabel auch in der Höhe verstellen könnte, sowie die Möglichkeit verschiedene Längen zu bekommen (90 oder 110 mm).

--Nur hält der zweite auch genauso wie der VRO etwas aus, oder müsste ich ihn permanent nachstellen.
Gruß 
Fibker


----------



## pseudonym0815 (19. Dezember 2004)

Mein RC 8 soll in L kommen, haben die netten Jungs und Mädels von Canyon gesagt. Gibts jemanden mit Schrittlänge 92cm, der das diesjährige Modell schon fährt. Ich hab die Befürchtung, es könnte zu klein sein. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alkaloid (19. Dezember 2004)

Fibiker schrieb:
			
		

> "Also wenn man auf dem Lenker sitzt, kann es schon mal passieren, dass man "abfällt", egal ob M oder L... "
> Verstehe ich nicht, willst Du mir da etwas positives oder negatives sagen??
> 
> Ich meinte damit, dass der Lenker im Verhältnis zum Sattel zu weit unten ist und ich mit dem Gewicht auf dem lenker liege.


Ich hab schon verstanden, was du damit sagen wolltest, mein Kommentar ist weder positiv noch negativ gemeint, sondern amüsiert sich schlicht und ergreifend über deinen Verschreiber, den du aber noch nicht bemerkt zu haben scheinst. Nichts für ungut! 
Oder sitzst du wirklich *auf* dem Lenker?


----------



## TAILor (19. Dezember 2004)

ok ich weiß, die diskussion war schon öfters da, aber ich hätt da doch noch ne kleine frage.

bei canyon besteht doch die möglichkeit, extrawünsche so zu verwirklichen, das man sich gegen aufpreis ein besseres teil einbauen lässt und das standartteil dann so mitgeliefert bekommt!?

konkret geht es um das es6, da hätt ich schon gern ne XT kurbel drin. und wenn mir canyon die LX dann NEU zuschickt, dann könnt ich die auch besser im ebay verkaufen. weiß jemand ob sie das auch mit kurbeln machen.
(canyon soll ja günstig an die parts rankommen)


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Dezember 2004)

@TAILor: 
ruf an, dann kriegst du verbindliche Informationen. Meines Wissens ist es möglich, dass du eine selbst gekaufte Kurbel hinschickst, die Canyon dann einbaut. 
Die ursprüngliche Kurbel würde dir dann unbenutzt mitgeschickt werden.


----------



## TAILor (19. Dezember 2004)

ok danke werd ich dann mal anrufen


----------



## DaSterch (19. Dezember 2004)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich weiß, die diskussion war schon öfters da, aber ich hätt da doch noch ne kleine frage.
> 
> bei canyon besteht doch die möglichkeit, extrawünsche so zu verwirklichen, das man sich gegen aufpreis ein besseres teil einbauen lässt und das standartteil dann so mitgeliefert bekommt!?
> 
> ...


Hi,

ich habe mir Ende April ein Grand Canyon bestellt da mir aber die LX-Kurbel und der LX-Umwerfer nicht gefallen hat habe ich kurzerhand mit der Hotline abgesprochen das ich meine Teile zusende und diese dann von dem Monteur verbaut werden.
Die Dame an der Hotline sagte "...kein Problem, machen wir doch gerne...", daraufhin habe ich mir ne XT-Kurbelgarnitur und einen XT-Umwerfer besorgt und zu Cayon nach Koblenz gesendt.
Als mein bike nach langem warten endlich per Post zu mir nach Hause kam, waren meine Teile angebaut und die LX-Teile lagen säuberlich verpackt mit im Karton.

Gruss


----------



## Fibiker (20. Dezember 2004)

Alkaloid schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon verstanden, was du damit sagen wolltest, mein Kommentar ist weder positiv noch negativ gemeint, sondern amüsiert sich schlicht und ergreifend über deinen Verschreiber, den du aber noch nicht bemerkt zu haben scheinst. Nichts für ungut!
> Oder sitzst du wirklich *auf* dem Lenker?




KLick, Klick , Klick,

jetzt ist bei mir der Sand gerieselt, danke für die Info, bei mir als Badenser dauert so ebbes halt ä weng länger.  

....aber manchmal sitze ich wirklich auf dem Lenker, wenn mein Bike sich vorne aufbäumt.

Gruß

Fibiker


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2004)

[ Zu1:
Welchen variablen Vorbau würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Das Syntace VRO System (kostet aber immerhin rd. 120 Euro) oder das Ihridium Adjustable Stem (kostet nur rd. 25 Euros).

Das letztere hätte den Vorteil, dass ich den Vorbau variabel auch in der Höhe verstellen könnte, sowie die Möglichkeit verschiedene Längen zu bekommen (90 oder 110 mm).

--Nur hält der zweite auch genauso wie der VRO etwas aus, oder müsste ich ihn permanent nachstellen.
Gruß 
Fibker  [/QUOTE]

Guckst Du hier: VRO open mouth ohne lenker 57 .
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=75&products_id=1906


Ich habe an meinem Stevens X8 crossrad einen xtasy adjustable stem. Stabil ist der, aber zum verstellen musst Du 8 schrauben lösen und wieder anziehen ( 4 gelenk, 4 lenkerklemmung) das ist nir etwas wenn Du die Position einmal einstellen willst und dan ist gut,ausserdem kannst du nur den winkel verstellen
wenn du die position öfter wechseln willst (uphill, downhill) brauchst du den VRO


----------



## amichel (20. Dezember 2004)

Habe auch die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten:

XC 7 Gr. L bei 187/92, Kassette 11-34 und 203mm XT Scheibe 
Montage: 11.04.

WXC 5 Gr. S bei 166/80, Kassette 11-34
Montage: 04.04.

... na dann warten wir mal!
Gruesse amichel


----------



## Fibiker (20. Dezember 2004)

[
Guckst Du hier: VRO open mouth ohne lenker 57 .
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=75&products_id=1906


Ich habe an meinem Stevens X8 crossrad einen xtasy adjustable stem. Stabil ist der, aber zum verstellen musst Du 8 schrauben lösen und wieder anziehen ( 4 gelenk, 4 lenkerklemmung) das ist nir etwas wenn Du die Position einmal einstellen willst und dan ist gut,ausserdem kannst du nur den winkel verstellen
wenn du die position öfter wechseln willst (uphill, downhill) brauchst du den VRO[/QUOTE]




geht das auch, dass ich nur den Vorbau nehme und dazu den original LENKER vom XC6?

und was spricht gegen den verstellbaren Vorbau?

Danke für die iNFO

Fibiker


----------



## weissbierbiker (20. Dezember 2004)

nein du brauchst einen vro lenker da der an den klemmstellen verstärkt ist.
du kannst aber die etwas schwerere (110g mehr) eco-variante vom lenker wählen.
siehe alles hier:http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3 



> Achtung:
> 
> Verwenden Sie in Syntace VRO/ECO Vorbauten ausschließlich Syntace VRO/ECO Lenker! Wie zum Beispiel Syntace VRO Bars, Ecolite, Ecoriser, Vector Lowrider,  alle Syntace Racelite u. Stratos-Lenker.
> 
> ...



gruss wbb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibiker (20. Dezember 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> nein du brauchst einen vro lenker da der an den klemmstellen verstärkt ist.
> du kannst aber die etwas schwerere (110g mehr) eco-variante vom lenker wählen.
> siehe alles hier:http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis  , das leuchtet mir ein.

Und was ist wenn ich den original XC lenker nehme und mir das Iridium Adjustable Stem  von Canyon  (siehe Katalog Seite 70) instalieren lasse? Geht so etwas? Kostet nur 25 Euro, wäre theoretisch eine billige alternative mit der Möglichkeit einen maximalen Komfort zu erhalten. Hält dieser Vorbau einen normalen Toureneinsatz in Gelände aus?? 


Danke Fibiker


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Dezember 2004)

So, also: ich war ja noch etwas unsicher, ob ein ES6 in L die richtige Größe für mich sei und hab das deshalb mittels der Geometrieberechnung aus dem 2003er Mountainbike-TestSpecial überprüft. 

==> Für mich (191cm, SL 90cm) passt ein L perfekt!

Außerdem weiß ich, dass mir mein altes Hardtail "etwas" zu klein ist - das ES6 in L ist "etwas" größer -- passt...


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2004)

Fibiker schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Hinweis  , das leuchtet mir ein.
> 
> Und was ist wenn ich den original XC lenker nehme und mir das Iridium Adjustable Stem  von Canyon  (siehe Katalog Seite 70) instalieren lasse? Geht so etwas? Kostet nur 25 Euro, wäre theoretisch eine billige alternative mit der Möglichkeit einen maximalen Komfort zu erhalten. Hält dieser Vorbau einen normalen Toureneinsatz in Gelände aus??
> 
> ...



@fibiker

Hier ist der xtasy einstellbare vorbau den ich auch habe. kannst Du mit einen normalen Alulenker benutzen. Kostet 36


----------



## Fibiker (20. Dezember 2004)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @fibiker
> 
> Hier ist der xtasy einstellbare vorbau den ich auch habe. kannst Du mit einen normalen Alulenker benutzen. Kostet 36



Danke schappi für das Foto,   

Ist genau so wie ich es mir eigentlich vorgestellt habe, aber warum soll ich nicht das original vom Iridium nehmen, wenn es Canyon schon anbietet, statt eine fremdfirma xtasy?  

Gibt es mit iridium und dem Original-Lenker vom 'Canyon beim XC6 ein Problem? oder gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede in der Steifigkeit, Bruchbelastung.
Handhabung?

Merci für die Beratung.


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2004)

Fibiker schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schappi für das Foto,
> 
> Ist genau so wie ich es mir eigentlich vorgestellt habe, aber warum soll ich nicht das original vom Iridium nehmen, wenn es Canyon schon anbietet, statt eine fremdfirma xtasy?
> 
> ...



@fibiker

Ich habe mir das Iridium Teil jetzt auf der Canyon seite angeschaut.
das sieht nicht ganz so stabil aus wie das von xtasy, preis ist des gleiche 36 nicht 26.

ich kann dir nur mein urteil über dinge geben die ich selber ausprobiert habe , das xtasy teil hält selbst für mich (0,1ton Klasse) und hat sich bisher noch nie losgerüttelt. ich fahre mit dem crosseer im sommer 3x die woche zur arbeit 60km pro tag nur über feldwege


----------



## Fibiker (20. Dezember 2004)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @fibiker
> 
> Ich habe mir das Iridium Teil jetzt auf der Canyon seite angeschaut.
> das sieht nicht ganz so stabil aus wie das von xtasy, preis ist des gleiche 36 nicht 26.
> ...


----------



## Biker_Hannover (21. Dezember 2004)

Wir sind hier alle voller Vorfreude auf die neuen Bikes, aber irgendwie habe ich mittlerweile ein schlechtes Gefühl bei Canyon. 
Canyon wollten mal Anfang November die Homepage und den Online-Shop aktualisieren, dass haben sie bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht geschafft obwohl Staabi es angekündigt hat bis zum 20.12 alles zu erledigen.

Wenn Canyon bei der Abarbeitung der Aufträge die gleiche Strategie hat wie bei der Erstellung der HP und des Online-Shops, dann bekommen wir unsere Räder frühestens im Sommer. Das bedeutet, dass die ganze Vorbereitung flach fällt.  

Oder hat jemand bessere Informationen über das Zeitmanagement von Canyon.

Kann jemand aus Erfahrung etwas dazu sagen?

Auch Die Mitarbeiter von Canyon könnten sich dazu äußern.

Warum macht CAnyon sich den sicherlich sehr guten Ruf der Räder durch ein inakzeptabel geführtes Zeitmanagement kaputt.

Ich werde jetzt sicherlich viel Unmut bei einigen von Euch hervorrufen und auch einiges an Hieben einstecken müssen, aber dazu sind Foren ja da. 

Eventuell könnte man dieses Thema als eigenständiges Forum einstellen.


----------



## weissbierbiker (21. Dezember 2004)

> Ich werde jetzt sicherlich viel Unmut bei einigen von Euch hervorrufen und auch einiges an Hieben einstecken müssen, aber dazu sind Foren ja da.



--nein sind sie nicht!! sie sind vielmehr dazu da konstruktiv informationen auszutauschen und ratschläge zu geben. genau dies macht canyon in diesem forum (was durchaus nicht alle firmen bieten).nun besteht halt auch genau darinn das problem : andere firmen ohne forum bringen halt irgendwann ihre aktuelle homepage raus und alle freuen sich. canyon hat halt den fehler gemacht sich aufgrund des vielen bettelns  terminlich festzulegen. nur bedenke immer das die infos auf freiwilliger basis hier früher bekanntgegeben werden ( der prospekt der mountainbikes ist auch schon auf der hp zum runterladen) und das es viel einfacher und stressfreie für sie wäre sich hier gar nicht zu äussern. aber zu fordern das sich canyon wegen wenigen tagen verzug hier rechtfertigen soll halte ich schon für "etwas" übertrieben. die idee mit dem eigenen forum finde ich gut, du könntest es "spekulierendes ungeduldiges motzforum "nennne und vieleicht valium und baldrian produzierende firmen als seitensponsor gewinnen!   

gruss wbb


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich find's super, dass es dieses Forum gibt - durch die gelegentlichen Informationen von Staabi u. Lutz wissen wir jetzt teilweise mehr als im Katalog steht, bzw. früher...
Und: weil hier irgendwo wer den rose-Versand erwähnt hat - seht euch doch mal deren Bikes an - da sehen die Canyons doch um Welten edler aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker_Hannover (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo WBB,

sicherlich hast Du nicht ganz unrecht mit Deiner Meinung, aber denkst Du eigentlich auch daran ,dass es bei einer Firma um das Thema "Geld verdienen geht" ?

Da besteht bei Canyon dass grosse Problem, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist zeitgenau  arbeiten zu können, dann kann man auch kein Geld verdienen, ausser man heist TOLL COLLECT und hat einen Auftraggeber wie unsere Bundesregierung, die alles mit sich machen lässt.

Ich finde es halt SCHADE, dass Canyon nicht in der Lage ist ein Fahrrad zeitnah zu verkaufen.

Ich weiß nicht wie lange Du auf Dein Rad wartest, aber ich versuche seid Oktober ein Rad bei Canyon zu kaufen und leider war auch im Schnäppchenmarkt nichts mehr dabei. Und nicht jeder hat so viel Geld, dass er sich mal so eben anderes Bike kauft.

Es ist also schön, dass es Direktanbieter wie Canyon gibt, aber auch Schade, dass der Kunde so lange warten muss!

Mehr wollte ich auch nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.

Und Foren sind auch nicht nur zum Austauschen von "konstruktiven Informationen und Rat(d)schlägen" da, sondern auch mal zum meckern......    

So und nund Schluss mit dem Meckern, lasst uns von den Rädern träumen, die wir dann im Sommer (oder 18.04.05) haben !!!!  

Frohe Weihnachten an alle!


----------



## ultraschwer (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich warte auf mein BM SL. 
Klingt cool das Rad. Bin gespannt ob die DT240 Naben was taugen.
Die fährt meine Frau auch , mit ihren 55 kg!
Ich bin eeeetwas schwerer.
deshalb werde ich mir hinten wohl eine 190er Scheibe nachrüsten.
hab so meine Erfahrungen gemacht mit 160er Scheiben im Alpinen Gelände.

Was Canyon da ranbaut könnte ich mir eigentlich gar nicht leisten...
Aber wenn man fast 10 Jahre Mtb fährt kann man halt einen Lenker geradeschrauben und Pedale anbringen. Darum denke ich , bin ich bei Canyon richtig.

Was das Zeitmanagement angeht: Ich hab einige bekannte in der Branche,
und arbeite auch mit ihr. Den anderen Herstellern gehts genauso.
Da ist der Rahmen nicht rechtzeitig fertig, kommt ja vom anderen Ende der Welt, die Anbauteile kommen nicht rechtzeitig und dann werden auch noch
alle gleichzeitig krank und der Computer stürzt ab.

immerhin können wir uns in der warmen Stube im Canyon -Forum aufregen,das ist doch was.

Zu dem schlecht beratenen Canyon- Besucher: Du mußt  dir dein Rad schon
selbst aussuchen. Du hast Infos, du weißt besser als jeder andere was und wie du fährst (aber auch dies ändert sich) triff eine Entscheidung.
Nur Mut, du machst das schon richtig.


----------



## Canyonheizer (21. Dezember 2004)

Das Problem, seit Oktober ein Canyon kaufen zu wollen, habe ich auch. Es ist schade, aber nicht unerträglich. Ich komme aus der EX-DDR und da mussten meine Eltern auch 10 Jahre auf Wartburg und Trabi warten. Also, nehmts leicht. Noch 39 Tage, dann hab ich mein Grand Canyon Comp!  
In diesem Sinne Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2005!


----------



## weissbierbiker (22. Dezember 2004)

oktober ist halt nunmal saisonende und da gibts nur reste, spagel gibts auch nur im frühjahr und wer im oktober welchen sucht muss dosen kaufen(und die taugen nichts)--gott freu ich mich schon aufs frühjshr und den spagel  

gruss wbb


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Dezember 2004)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte auf mein BM SL.
> Klingt cool das Rad. Bin gespannt ob die DT240 Naben was taugen.
> Die fährt meine Frau auch , mit ihren 55 kg!
> Ich bin eeeetwas schwerer.
> ...



Moin, moin,

hab mir auch das BM SL bestellt. Mach Dir keine Gedanken um die DT240S, die taugen was. Bei den Mavic 819 Felgen bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, aber Canyon wird schon wissen was gut ist.
Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall schon bei der Montage ne 210er vorne aufziehen lassen u. hinten die 180er von ursprünglich vorne, hab tourfertig an die 90 kg u. ich denke das die Sherman Firefly (obwohl keine Steckachse) die 210er ohne Probleme packt.

Ich denke wie Du, d.h. für den Preis solche Teile (Race Face Atlas, SRAM X.9, FSA, Syntace, usw.) kriegst Du nirgendwo u. ich hab wirklich lange gesucht u. schrauben kann ich selber auch.

Gruss u. hoffentlich bekommen wir unsere BM SL früher als Ende April.
Oli


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Dezember 2004)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall schon bei der Montage ne 210er vorne aufziehen lassen u. hinten die 180er von ursprünglich vorne...



Hast du da schon die Bestätigung, dass das möglich ist? Kosten?
(ich hätte mein ES6 nämlich gerne mit 190mm vo, 180mm hinten gehabt -- ist aber leider nicht möglich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (22. Dezember 2004)

@Flo:
Telefonisch angefragt war die Aussage kein Problem, mit Adapter für vorne u. hinten u. die ursprünglich für vorne geplante 180er kommt nach hinten. Die übriggebliebene 160er wird mitgeschickt. Kosten ca. 100 Euro. Hab`s noch nicht bestellt, war bisher nur ne telefonische Anfrage. Werd aber noch rechtzeitig vor Montage Canyon den Auftrag dafür geben.

Mit welcher Begründung haben sie bei Dir gesagt, dass es nicht geht?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## pefro (22. Dezember 2004)

Biker_Hannover schrieb:
			
		

> sicherlich hast Du nicht ganz unrecht mit Deiner Meinung, aber denkst Du eigentlich auch daran ,dass es bei einer Firma um das Thema "Geld verdienen geht" ?
> 
> Da besteht bei Canyon dass grosse Problem, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist zeitgenau  arbeiten zu können, dann kann man auch kein Geld verdienen....



Woher bitte willst Du das wissen?   Ich bezweifle doch stark, das Du irgendeinen Einblick in irgendwelche Kennzahlen bei Canyon hast.




			
				Biker_Hannover schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Canyon bei der Abarbeitung der Aufträge die gleiche Strategie hat wie bei der Erstellung der HP und des Online-Shops, dann bekommen wir unsere Räder frühestens im Sommer. Das bedeutet, dass die ganze Vorbereitung flach fällt.
> 
> ....Kann jemand aus Erfahrung etwas dazu sagen?



Lies Dir doch bitte die entsprechenden Beiträge von Ende2003/Anfang 2004 einmal durch. Erfahrungen gibts darin zu hauf. Für mich gibts keinen Anlass zu glauben, das es dieses Jahr besser laufen wird. Die Liefertermine liegen ja jetzt schon teilweise im Mai - und das bevor die Homepage überhaupt am Start ist und auch nur eine einzige (Verkaufs-)Anzeige in irgendeinem Mag geschaltet wurde. Im Mai is nix mehr mit Vorbereitung - da sollt man einigermassen fit sein und in die Saison starten.

Wenn Du Deine Saisonvorbereitung von der Lieferung Deines Canyon Bikes abhängig machst, kann es m.M. nach also durchaus sein, das Du in dieser Saison die Arschkarte ziehen wirst.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## pefro (22. Dezember 2004)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> Den anderen Herstellern gehts genauso.
> Da ist der Rahmen nicht rechtzeitig fertig, kommt ja vom anderen Ende der Welt, die Anbauteile kommen nicht rechtzeitig und dann werden auch noch
> alle gleichzeitig krank und der Computer stürzt ab.



Sorry, aber wenn Du tatsächlich mit der Branche arbeitest, dann wüsstest Du doch sicher das diese Aussage schlichtweg falsch ist. Wie kommt es denn, das z.B. die 2005er Specialized Kunden schon auf Ihren Bikes sitzen, wenn doch alle auf Rahmen vom "anderen Ende der Welt" warten müssen und die Anbauteile nich rechtzeitig kommen?   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## TAILor (22. Dezember 2004)

interessant für jene, die, wie ich, am überlegen sind, zum es 6 eine XT kurbel an canyon zu schicken.

http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1979004950

schaut euch das bitte mal an. scheint so als sei das ne komplette kurbelgarnitur MIT INNENLAGER (hollowtec II)?!

wenn dem so wäre und der laden kompetent erscheint, würde ich gleich bestellen.


----------



## TAILor (22. Dezember 2004)

seh grad der link funkt nicht.

also die: Shimano XT Kurbelgarnitur FC-M 760 2004 Modell: 2004 

oder:?    XT Kurbelgarnitur FC M 761 48-36-26 Z.  Modell: 2004 

unterschied ist glaub nur die zahnung?


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Dezember 2004)

@Tailor:
Bei bike-discount kannst Du ohne Bedenken bestellen. Hab ich schon oft gemacht. No probs, auch Vorkasse kein Thema. 

Gruss
Oli


----------



## TAILor (22. Dezember 2004)

jippie, geil. und der artikel an sich ist doch auch ok?

kurbel XT mit innenlager hoillowtec II
zu dem preis, ich kanns nicht glauben!


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Dezember 2004)

Marsch, marsch, marsch - kaufen, kaufen, kaufen...   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Freti (22. Dezember 2004)

Hat denn _unser_ ES 6 auch ein 175mm Lager?

Freti


----------



## TAILor (22. Dezember 2004)

gut frage, die ich hiermit direkt an canyon weiterleiten möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepon (22. Dezember 2004)

Habe mir gestern ein Grand Canyon Comp bestellt. Liefertermin ist im Feb. Wollte mir diesen Herbst ein RoadMaster (Rennrad) bestellen. Das war zum Glück nicht lieferbar und ich konnte noch mal in Ruhe überlegen, ob ich nun mit einem Rennrad oder einem Mountainbike glücklicher werde.
Den letzten Sommer war ich viel mit meinem Eisenschwein (Trekkingrad) im Erzgebirge und an der Elbe unterwegs. Das Rennrad würde mich zu sehr einschränken und der Strassenradsport ist auch viel zu Leistungsorientiert. 

Naja, ich denke es war eine gute Entscheidung.

PS: Freue mich schon auf meinen ersten AlpenX.


----------



## Canyonheizer (22. Dezember 2004)

Bikediscount ist bis auf den Mindestbestellwert von 50 abslout zu empfehlen. Die sind extrem billig und liefern meist innerhalb von 2-3 Werktagen. Also


----------



## pefro (22. Dezember 2004)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> jippie, geil. und der artikel an sich ist doch auch ok?
> 
> kurbel XT mit innenlager hoillowtec II
> zu dem preis, ich kanns nicht glauben!



Verstehe jetzt nicht, was Du mit dem Preis hast? Für 125 Euro hab ich die schon des öfteren gesehen - aber verkehrt machst du mit der 760er sicher nichts. Falls Du/Ihr ein schwarzes Bike im Auge habt, könnte sich auch noch der Blick auf die FSA Afterburner Kurbel lohnen -> extrem schön!   Und funktionell keine Nachteile.



			
				Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn unser ES 6 auch ein 175mm Lager?



sicher nicht, weil 175mm nicht die Gehäusebreite des Innenlagers sondern die Länge des Kurbelarms ist   . Die ist allerdings Standard, sollt also keine Probleme machen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## weissbierbiker (23. Dezember 2004)

für die Kurbeltauscher ist vieleicht auch die LX kurbel 2005 auch mit integrierter achse interessant.

gruss wbb

ps: vieleicht verkauft nächstes Jahr canyon ihre bikes ohne pedale und*ohne kurbel*


----------



## fone (23. Dezember 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt es denn, das z.B. die 2005er Specialized Kunden schon auf Ihren Bikes sitzen, wenn doch alle auf Rahmen vom "anderen Ende der Welt" warten müssen und die Anbauteile nich rechtzeitig kommen?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



es sitzen noch nicht alle auf ihren specialized.
(schon öfter geschrieben 1 BigHit in L lieferbar (2wochen-> sind schon fast 3) ein 2test BigHit in L nicht lieferbar, vorraussichtlich 3-4 monate wartezeit (Anfang April). sicher, das hängt mit der vororder des ladens zusammen, die hatten aber nur 1 in M (jetzt meins  ) im laden,  das L wurde "irgendwo" (zentrale?) bestellt.

gruß
fone

ps: ich mag klammern


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Dezember 2004)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo:
> Telefonisch angefragt war die Aussage kein Problem, mit Adapter für vorne u. hinten u. die ursprünglich für vorne geplante 180er kommt nach hinten. Die übriggebliebene 160er wird mitgeschickt. Kosten ca. 100 Euro. Hab`s noch nicht bestellt, war bisher nur ne telefonische Anfrage. Werd aber noch rechtzeitig vor Montage Canyon den Auftrag dafür geben.
> 
> Mit welcher Begründung haben sie bei Dir gesagt, dass es nicht geht?
> ...



Weil der benötigte Adapter für die Fox Talas nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## y23 (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
harhar, ich habs bestellt: ES6 in L
war gestern in Koblenz bei Canyon konnte die 2005er in M testen (was ich auch ausführlich genutzt hab, war gut 90min bei denen auf dem Parkplatz unterwegs). Als ich den Sattel in der Höhe optimal eingestellt hatte, war mir jedoch schnell klar, dass M zu klein war (182/88). Die Sattelüberhöhung war jenseits von gut und böse. Fühlte mich überhaupt nicht wohl auf dem Bike. Hab dann zum vergleich ein ES von 2004 in L getestet. Passte perfekt, fühlte mich sofort wohl auf dem Bike. Hab dann noch diverse Modelle auf dem verschneiten Parkplatz traktiert. Sehr schön. Die 180km nach Koblenz hab sich gelohnt ... platz gleich vor Vorfreude auf mein ES6. Montagetermin 22.04.05... muss man durch!


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Dezember 2004)

ich wäre dafür, dass ihr alle eure *ES6 in L* wieder abbestellt u. stattdessen Rennrad fahrt ==> dann bekomm ich mein ES6/L vielleicht etwas früher......................................................   


(ich glaub 40% der bestellten Bikes sind ES6, ha?
Und davon wieder min. die Hälfte Large...)


----------



## fone (23. Dezember 2004)

letztes jahr war das topmodell es7 heiss begehrt, so kam es einem zumindest vor. dieses jahr hat canyon ein mittelpreisiges modell so ausgestattet wie es die breite masse zu bevorzugen scheint...fehler? 

viel spaß

gruß
fone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (23. Dezember 2004)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> war gut 90min bei denen auf dem Parkplatz unterwegs!



    

Wie groß is`n der Parkplatz von denen?   

Spassgrüsse u. Glückwunsch zur Bestellung

@SchneemannFlo: Nix umbestellen, das is schon gut so, dass jeder ein ES 6 bestellt.   

Oli


----------



## ultraschwer (23. Dezember 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber wenn Du tatsächlich mit der Branche arbeitest, dann wüsstest Du doch sicher das diese Aussage schlichtweg falsch ist. Wie kommt es denn, das z.B. die 2005er Specialized Kunden schon auf Ihren Bikes sitzen, wenn doch alle auf Rahmen vom "anderen Ende der Welt" warten müssen und die Anbauteile nich rechtzeitig kommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## y23 (23. Dezember 2004)

naja, der parkplatz ist schon ein bischen was größeres. würden vielleicht so ungefähr 60 autos drauf passen. grob geschätzt. die einzelnen parkbuchten sind mit erhöhten randsteinen eingefasst. kann man drüber springen. ist vom feeling fast so als ob man im wald über nen kleinen, liegenden baumstamm springt. oder so ähnlich. für 90min spass mit dem neuen bike reichts auf jeden fall aus...


----------



## TAILor (23. Dezember 2004)

@y23, glückwunsch zum neuen bike.



> Als ich den Sattel in der Höhe optimal eingestellt hatte, war mir jedoch schnell klar, dass M zu klein war (182/88). Die Sattelüberhöhung war jenseits von gut und böse.



du hast mich grad sehr glücklich gemacht. hatte nachdem,was ich im forum gelesen habe angst gehabt einen zu großen rahmen gekauft zu haben. nachdem ich deinen post gelesen hab weiß ich, dass ich richtig liegen dürfte, habe nämlich exakt die gleichen masse wie du.

gruß an alle es 6 ler


----------



## asksam (23. Dezember 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre dafür, dass ihr alle eure *ES6 in L* wieder abbestellt u. stattdessen Rennrad fahrt ==> dann bekomm ich mein ES6/L vielleicht etwas früher......................................................




Guter Trick  Funktioniert allerdings nur eingeschränkt. Mein ES8 in L, bestellt am 17.12. kommt auch erst zum 04.04.05  Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich am Rahmen, der ja wahrscheinlich aus Taiwan kommen dürfte. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Schiff heil durchkommt.

grüsse und frohes Fest
asksam


----------



## Canyonheizer (23. Dezember 2004)

Das mit dem Parkplatz sollte man nicht übertreiben. Son Waldfeeling kommt da ja nun nicht auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (23. Dezember 2004)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib bei meiner Aussage. Bezog mich aber auf Hersteller aus D.
> Wie die Amis das handhaben kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab ich keinen Einblick.
> Specialized ist sicher ein Big Player und hat andere Möglichkeiten.



Da kannst Du auch Österreicher, Schweizer oder Italiener nehmen, das hat nichts mit dem Firmen/Produktionssitz des Herstellers zu tun, sondern mit dessen Ordermodus und sicher auch seiner Marktmacht - aber fone hats ja mittlerweile erklärt.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## y23 (24. Dezember 2004)

@canyonheizer
das mit dem waldfeeling war ja auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. aber da der parkplatz am mi mit der leichten schneedecke überzogen war, konnte ich mich dort aufgrund meines jugendlichen spieltriebs (21 jahre) halt doch ne weile amüsieren.


----------



## habbl (25. Dezember 2004)

Ich weis gar nicht was ihr euch wegen der Lieferzeiten aufregt. Auf der Canyon Homepage steht doch klipp und klar...."Alle Canyon-Bikes werden erst auf Bestellung in unserer Neuradmontage aufgebaut, eingestellt und probegefahren. Die Wartezeit von der Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung beträgt im Normalfall 14 Tage. In Ausnahmefällen, wenn z.B. Zubehörteile nicht verfügbar sind, kann die Wartezeit auch darüber liegen."


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Dezember 2004)

habbl schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wartezeit von der Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung beträgt im Normalfall 14 Tage.


----------



## Freti (25. Dezember 2004)

Waass? Nur 14 Tage? Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich L oder XL nehme und das Fahrrad liegt schon längst im Briefkasten? Verdammt, was mach ich jetzt?

Aber schöne Seite. Da könnte man doch auch einstellen, welche Räder in welcher Größe gerade im Showroom stehen.

Schönes Wochenende an alle.

Freti


----------



## habbl (25. Dezember 2004)

ja!! 14 Tage.  Außer du brauchst noch Zubehörteile,wie Reifen, Dämpfer oder ähnliches!Dann kanns bis April dauern.


----------



## Net-Knight1 (25. Dezember 2004)

Genau!

Und wenn das neue Bike auch noch 'nen Sattel haben soll kanns schon mitte Mai werden.


----------



## Canyonheizer (25. Dezember 2004)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> @canyonheizer
> das mit dem waldfeeling war ja auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. aber da der parkplatz am mi mit der leichten schneedecke überzogen war, konnte ich mich dort aufgrund meines jugendlichen spieltriebs (21 jahre) halt doch ne weile amüsieren.



Weis ich doch. Bin 5 Jahre jünger als du und hatte auf dem Parkplatz auch ne menge Spaß.


----------



## meisterfolldepp (26. Dezember 2004)

Sag mal einer, wann kommt nach der Auftragsbestätigung die Rechnung, die es vorab zu begleichen gilt?

Frohes Restfest,

mfd


----------



## Canyonheizer (27. Dezember 2004)

Hey Jungs und Mädels, Canyon hat seine neue, wie ich finde hammergeile Homepage  online. Reinschauen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (27. Dezember 2004)

wie kommt es eigentlich, dass an den dünstigen es gekröpfte sattelstützen, und an den teuren normale verbaut werden? ich mein, das ändert doch auch die geometrie?   
hat jemand ne ahnung ob man beim es6 auch so ne edle thomson elite reinbekommt?


----------



## Schlawiener (27. Dezember 2004)

> hat jemand ne ahnung ob man beim es6 auch so ne edle thomson elite reinbekommt?



Schau doch bitte mal auf der HP nach www.canyon.de


----------



## Wrangler (27. Dezember 2004)

Schlawiener schrieb:
			
		

> Schau doch bitte mal auf der HP nach www.canyon.de



Wie soll denn die Antwort bitte schön weiterhelfen?!?!?  

Hab ich mir nämlich auch schon überlegt, evtl. vielleicht an der Stelle aufzurüsten - da stellt sich nämlich nicht die Frage, 'ob' man die da reinkriegt - sondern in welcher Größe?!?!?

Wer kann denn da weiterhelfen???

Liege ich mit 28,6 mm richtig (hab nämlich ebay-Auktionen gesehen, wo Canyon gebrauchte Thomson Elite Sattelstützen in dieser Größe abschlägt)...

???


----------



## Schlawiener (27. Dezember 2004)

sorry, hab ein bissel zu schnell gelesen.

Notfalls klärt sowas doch auch ein Telefonat.


----------



## Compagnon (27. Dezember 2004)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Liege ich mit 28,6 mm richtig (hab nämlich ebay-Auktionen gesehen, wo Canyon gebrauchte Thomson Elite Sattelstützen in dieser Größe abschlägt)...
> ???


Falsch, 31,6mm. Schau mal auf die HP.


----------



## weissbierbiker (27. Dezember 2004)

alle canyon bikes haben 31,6 mm mass. wobei das noch nicht die frage löst wieso die einen räder der es klasse eine gekröpfte stütze haben und die anderen eine gerade--da dies ja durchaus die fahrposition (bzw geometrie des sitzens) beeinflussen.
gruss wbb


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Dezember 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> alle canyon bikes haben 31,6 mm mass. wobei das noch nicht die frage löst wieso die einen räder der es klasse eine gekröpfte stütze haben und die anderen eine gerade--da dies ja durchaus die fahrposition (bzw geometrie des sitzens) beeinflussen.
> gruss wbb



mhm, das find ich auch komisch....
(zudem find' ich gerade Stützen schöner...)


----------



## mtbbiker33 (27. Dezember 2004)

da dies ja durchaus die fahrposition (bzw geometrie des sitzens) beeinflussen.  

Na sicher ändert das die Geometrie und zwar den Sitzwinkel. Weiters nimmt man eine flachere Haltung ein, da durch eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze die Entfernung zwischen Sattel und Lenker größer wird.


----------



## Compagnon (28. Dezember 2004)

Aber komisch ist es trotzdem, daß z.B. bei den XC Modellen nur die beiden günstigsten Modelle eine gekröpfte Stütze haben. Flachere Haltung bedeuted doch eigentlich auch gestrecktere Haltung--> eher was für Vielfahrer (bzw. "Mehr" Fahrer)--> und die kaufen normalerweise die etwas teureren Bikes.
Interessant wäre allerdings noch, wie sich das Federungsverhalten im sitzen (d.h. v.a. bergauf) verändert. *Blauäugig * könnte man sagen, Schwerpunkt weiter hinten --> stärkerer Einfluß durch Antriebseinflüsse. Oder besser umgekehrt: gerade Stütze--> NOCH weniger Einflüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Dezember 2004)

... zumindest steigt das Vorderrad früher, wennst weiter hinten sitzt.


----------



## TAILor (28. Dezember 2004)

dazu kommt noch, dass man die sitzposition in horizontaler position nicht beliebig variiren sollte. ich dachte immer (auch so im bike m,agazin beschrieben) dass die kniescheibe im lot mit der achse des pedals sein muss, wenn das horizontal nach vorne steht.

wenn das jemand versteht kann er sich ja melden  . aber in irgendeiner bike ausgabe wurde das mal aufgezeigt.


----------



## Rookie 2005 (28. Dezember 2004)

@TAILor 
juup da haste, denk ich recht (kann mich da jedenfalls auf das Magazin-Tour berufen und hoffe gleiches gilt hier beim MTB). Also bei "waagrechter Pedalstellung" soll das Lot vom Knie, durch die Achse des Pedals laufen.
Dies (oder so ähnlich  )war schon öfter dort zu lesen.

Noch ´nen weiterer Aspekt der für die geraden Stützen spricht: sie haben eine Klemmung mit 2 Schrauben und sind lt. Tour-Belastungstests sicherer.
Sie sollten jedenfalls mind. 8 mm Gewinde haben und nicht 6 mm!!!

Mhh, ich versuche mal die entsprechenden Ausgebe (n) auszugraben und was einzuscannen. Habt gedult.

Tschau
Stefan


----------



## Coolwater (29. Dezember 2004)

so, um mal auf das ursprüngliche thema zurück zu kommen: ich werd wohl meine bestellung ändern wie folgt: statt xc4 in xl ein xc5 in xl.
da is übrigens eine richtig schöne thomson elite sattelstütze dran, um nicht ganz vom aktuellen thema abzuweichen   

axo, ein paar schöne pedalen gibt´s dann vielleicht auch noch dazu. welche weiss ich noch nicht

greez, coolwater


----------



## Quellekatalog (29. Dezember 2004)

@ Coolwater, hast nun doch genügend Geld, am Anfang wolltest dir gar ein XC 3 kaufen? 

(Mehrpreis vom XC3 auf das XC4 zahlt sich mMn 100%ig aus)


----------



## Coolwater (29. Dezember 2004)

naja das schiksal meinte es wohl gut mit mir. ausgerechnet zur weihnachtszeit fand sich ein altes sparbuch von mir an, auf dem noch "ein paar"   euronen waren. ich hätte nun das gesamte geld ausgeben können und mir ein xc9 plus irgentwelchen schnickschnack (eggbeater aus titan oder son zeugs) holen können aber ich behalt leiber ne grosse summe davon, weil ich mich kenne und spätestens in fünf jahren ein neues bike haben bzw. mit der zeit hier und da etwas tunen will. nachdem ich mich etwas über die verbauten teile informiert habe, fand ich das xc5 optisch besser als das xc6, welches auch in frage kam, und irgendwann kann ich mir ja noch ne xt-kurbel holen und fertig is!
ich muss aber sagen, dass ich nahe dran war, mir das obligatorische es6 zu kaufen, doch ich bin der meinung, dass ich die reserven das fahrwerks und der bremsen hier im flachland (nördlich von berlin) nicht voll ausnutzen werde und spare lieber die 300 euro preisunterschied.
soviel dazu...

greez, Coolwater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selly (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Stollenreiter!
Habe mir vor 3 Wochen einen rahmen Giant xtc gekauft , modell 2005 mit Steuersatz 499  .
          Gruß Selly
Hallo Canyon Freunde ,ich habe mich im unterforum verirrt, 
                                 Gruß Selly


----------



## ChrHurek (30. Dezember 2004)

selly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stollenreiter!
> Habe mir vor 3 Wochen einen rahmen Giant xtc gekauft , modell 2005 mit Steuersatz 499  .
> Gruß Selly


Da gab es doch schon mal einen, der hier im CANYONFORUM geschrieben hat, was er sich für ein NICHTCANYON Rad geholt hat.


----------



## Zettler (6. Januar 2005)

Schliesse mich dem ursprünglichem Tema an.
Habe mir gestern 5.1.05 nach langem überlegen ein
ES7 in L bestellt.
Meine Maße sind: 184cm davon 88cm Bein
                        105kg schwer


----------



## Abstrakt (6. Januar 2005)

Und auch ich kann eine Bestellung zum Besten geben:

Nerve ES 9, Größe M.

Bin 178, 86 cm Schrittlänge und 85 kg Muskelmasse...   *hüstel*
Aber bis das Bike kommt sollte ich wieder auf 82 kg runtertrainiert sein.

Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist der 4.4.  (Bestellt am 28.12.04)

Keine Änderungen, nur noch Pedale (PD-M 647) dazu.


----------



## Strider (6. Januar 2005)

Der Montagetermin ist 2 Wochen früher als für die anderen bestellten Fullies. heisst das wir bekommen alle unsere Räder früher oder werden die teuren zuerst montiert ;-)


----------



## ChrHurek (6. Januar 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Der Montagetermin ist 2 Wochen früher als für die anderen bestellten Fullies. heisst das wir bekommen alle unsere Räder früher oder werden die teuren zuerst montiert ;-)


Hab ich mich auch gefragt, zumal ich, zwar ein XC6, aber dafür am 15.11 bestellt habe.


----------



## Schreiner2 (6. Januar 2005)

so,

habe am 10.12.04 ein ES 7 in M bestellt.

Körpergröße: 1,77m

Schrittlänge: 84 cm

Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin: 19.04.05


----------



## Quellekatalog (6. Januar 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> Körpergröße: 1,77m
> 
> Schrittlänge: 48 cm
> 
> Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin: 19.04.05



du meinst wohl Schrittlänge: 84 cm oder???


----------



## Augus1328 (6. Januar 2005)

@Strider:
Wäre das schön wenn die Teueren zu erst montiert würden   

Gruss 
Oli


----------



## Quellekatalog (9. Januar 2005)

genial wäre auch wenn jeder der sein Canyon Bike (und RR) bekommt, es gleich abwiegt (ohne Pedale und ohne allem anderen, so nackt wie es halt gekommen ist) und dann das Model, Größe und Gewicht postet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (9. Januar 2005)

am besten in einem eigenen Thread, wäre super

edit: ich entschulde mich dafür, das ich mich (öfters wiederhole)


----------



## Rookie 2005 (9. Januar 2005)

> genial wäre auch wenn jeder der sein Canyon Bike (und RR) bekommt, es gleich abwiegt (ohne Pedale und ohne allem anderen, so nackt wie es halt gekommen ist) und dann das Model, Größe und Gewicht postet


 gute Idee! Vor allem mit Angabe der Größe, wärs interessant. DIE Übersicht Könnten wir ja ím Querformat noch ausbauen.  

Bin ja mal gespannt wer dran denkt.   Wahrscheinlich bin ich so hibbelig nach entgegennahme des Karton, dass ich das Rad sofort aufbaue und mich anschließend drauf schwinge um Schmutz (=Mehrgewicht) zu sammeln.


----------



## McFisch (10. Januar 2005)

Canyon xc3, Grösse m, voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 31.3.'05, meine Grösse 177cm, Gewicht 66kg

Der Verkäufer meinte, dass mir von der Grösse her genau das m passen würde. Der Meinung bin ich (bis jetzt) auch. Auf meine Frage, ob ich weichere Federn brauche, antwortete er, falls die Gabel zu hart ist, könne ich mir immer noch weichere Federn selbst einbauen. Ich habe ihm geglaubt  und ausserdem hat mich der Preis für ein weicheres Setup abgeschreckt...

Meins wird übrigens ein Coast  weil es in der Schweiz schon andere Canyons gibt.


----------



## Quellekatalog (10. Januar 2005)

mcfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Meins wird übrigens ein Coast  weil es in der Schweiz schon andere Canyons gibt.



hab' schon mal auf deren HP vor einiger Zeit durchgeschaut

aber die Schweizer Canyons gefallen mir bei weiten nicht so wie die Canyon aus Koblenz und das nicht nur optisch und wegen der Ausstattung sondern auch gegen dem P-L-Verhältnis


----------



## Trollobaby (10. Januar 2005)

Habe heute Abend ein ES...... richtig 6 in L bestellt.
Bin 186 cm groß
Schrittlänge: 88 cm
Bei mir wird die Zeit des Wartens hoffentlich schneller vergehen und ich werde nicht so sehnsüchtig auf mein Bike warten, bin nämlich ab Frebruar für 6 Monate in Südafrika    (bin noch Schüler und gehe dort ein halbes Jahr lang zur Schule). Denke doch, dass ich dort genug Ablenkung haben werde.

Gruss
TR


----------



## McFisch (10. Januar 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> hab' schon mal auf deren HP vor einiger Zeit durchgeschaut
> 
> aber die Schweizer Canyons gefallen mir bei weiten nicht so wie die Canyon aus Koblenz und das nicht nur optisch und wegen der Ausstattung sondern auch gegen dem P-L-Verhältnis



Hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## wime (11. Januar 2005)

mcfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Meins wird übrigens ein Coast  weil es in der Schweiz schon andere Canyons gibt.



Kannst einfach die Kleber abreissen dann hast du auch ein Canyon   
Habe es auch so gemacht.
Der Service von Canyon - Schweiz ist auch zum  . Hatte da mal ein Garantieproblem mit einer Nexus - Nabenschaltung. Die konnten (wollten) nicht helfen. So bin ich halt bei Canyon in Deutschland gelandet.
Willy


----------



## ow1 (12. Januar 2005)

Ich habs auch getan...
Habe mir vor fünf minuten ein ES natürlich "6" bestellt  
Da ich mein altes Canyon zu einem guten Preis verscherbeln kann, wollte ich nicht noch lange zögern, mir ein ES 6 zu bestellen. Warte nun gespannt auf den versprochenen  Liefertermin...
Gruss an alle wartenden...


----------



## Fibiker (12. Januar 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs auch getan...
> Habe mir vor fünf minuten ein ES natürlich "6" bestellt
> Da ich mein altes Canyon zu einem guten Preis verscherbeln kann, wollte ich nicht noch lange zögern, mir ein ES 6 zu bestellen. Warte nun gespannt auf den versprochenen  Liefertermin...
> Gruss an alle wartenden...




gibst Du uns deinen Montagetermin (nicht gleich Liefertermin) bekannt?  

Danke

Fibiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo Fibiker

In meiner ganzen Vorfreude habe ich da wohl was verwechselt...
Klar der Montagetermin ist massgeblich. Die Auftragsbestätigung kommt ja mit der Post und da ich in der Schweiz wohne, dauert es noch ein bisschen, bis der Brief den Weg über die Alpen gefunden hat. Aber sobald ich mehr weiss, gib ich hier bescheid.  Da praktisch "jeder"  ein ES6 bestellt hat, wird das wohl mit der Montage noch ein weilchen dauern.
Aber hier noch meine Masse: Körpergrösse 180 cm, Beinlänge 83 cm Gewicht +/-85 kg, 
Habe das ES6 in Grösse M bestellt. Mein erstes Canyon war zwar noch in Grösse L, aber da ich mit dem ES6 ein bisschen mehr anstellen will, (Bikepark oderso) denke ich, dass das Bike in M genau das richtige ist. Und mit dem VRO System und der gekröpften Sattelstütze finde ich sicher die optimale Sitzposition


----------



## Moi (12. Januar 2005)

Hab gestern Abend ein XC 4 in L bestellt. Körpergröße 1,83 cm, Schrittlänge 88cm. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es kommt schon an meinem Geburtstag (18. April). I hope so!   

MfG
moi


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (12. Januar 2005)

*Yellowstone* Grösse L
bin 1,82m gross, Schrittlänge 87cm.
Montagetermin am 16.02.2005    
Ich freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## Strider (12. Januar 2005)

Hab gestern auf ein ES7 umgeschwenkt. Montagetermin 3.5.
Übrigens hat der mensch gemeint das NN im vergleich zur Vorkasse eine Woche spart.


----------



## Raceman (15. Januar 2005)

so ... nun ich auch. nerve xc-8   montagetermin ist der 14.4.2005


----------



## ChrHurek (15. Januar 2005)

Raceman schrieb:
			
		

> so ... nun ich auch. nerve xc-8   montagetermin ist der 14.4.2005


Dieses Zitat nur als Beispiel.

Was mich wundert, wo ist eigentlich der "Lieferterminbonus", für die Leute, die schon Mitte November bestellt haben......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (15. Januar 2005)

... das frage ich mich jetzt aber auch.

Dache im November, wenn man im Januar bestellt 
komme ich das Rad erst im Sommer.
Kommt mir sowieso etwas komisch vor, das alle ES an ein oder zwei Tagen gebaut werden sollen.


----------



## Strider (15. Januar 2005)

das stimmt nicht mein liefertermin ist 3.5


----------



## gabelfox (15. Januar 2005)

Am 11.Januar bestellt und Bestätigung ist schon da:

ES6 in XL bei 1,91 und 92cm SL, Montage am 2.Mai.

WXC5 in XS bei 1,57 und 74cm SL, Montage am 6.April.

Da hat meine Frau es wohl besser


----------



## Trollobaby (16. Januar 2005)

Für mein ES 6 ist der Montagetermin auch der 3.5.05


----------



## Raceman (16. Januar 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Zitat nur als Beispiel.
> 
> Was mich wundert, wo ist eigentlich der "Lieferterminbonus", für die Leute, die schon Mitte November bestellt haben......




Das Rad habe ich Ende Dezember geordert.


----------



## Canyonheizer (19. Januar 2005)

Soll ich mal was fieses in die Runde werfen: Ich bekomme mein Bike in eineinhalb Wochen. Ein Grand Canyon Comp


----------



## ChrHurek (19. Januar 2005)

Canyonheizer schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich mal was fieses in die Runde werfen: Ich bekomme mein Bike in eineinhalb Wochen. Ein Grand Canyon Comp


Mal abwarten


----------



## ow1 (19. Januar 2005)

Canyonheizer schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich mal was fieses in die Runde werfen: Ich bekomme mein Bike in eineinhalb Wochen. Ein Grand Canyon Comp




Lieber noch bis ende April warten, weder sich schon in zwei Wochen mit einem Hardtail durch die Prärie quälen


----------



## sepon (19. Januar 2005)

Habe auch ein Grand Canyon Comp bestellt und freue mich schon wahnsinnig. Die Auslieferung wird sich aber bis mitte Feb. verzögern -> Lieferstatus Canyon Hardtails. 

 

Ich wollte ein Hardtail mit einer Magura Louise, einer steifen Gabel (keine Skareb) und ohne DualControl. Der Preis ist ja wirklich ok. Naja, die Deore Kassette und die Kurbeln... 

Wollte mir im Nov. ein Stevens M8 mit HS33 beim BikeShop um die Ecke kaufen. Da die 2005er Modelle noch nicht da waren und ich sowieso bis Januar hätte warten müssen, habe ich lieber gleich zum Grand Canyon Comp mit den Louise Bremsen und der Black-Gabel gegriffen.

Das Bike ist wirklich super.



Grüße


----------



## Albert73 (19. Januar 2005)

Habe mir am Wochenende ein XC 6 Größe L bestellt (182cm, SL 88cm) und warte auf die Auftragsbestätigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lottofee (20. Januar 2005)

Hab mir ein XC5 in XL bestellt, bin 192 cm groß, Schrittlänge 94 cm.
In der Wartezeit habe ich angefangen mit Laufen - macht ja die Grundlagenausdauer allgemein besser auch für's Bike  

Ach ja: bestellt am 16.11., Montagetermin 15.04.


----------



## schmitzolli (20. Januar 2005)

Wie kann es denn sein, dass einige von euch Änderungen an der Ausstattung bestellen konnten. Ich wollte am Grand Canyon Comp lediglich eine XT-Kurbel verbaut haben. Bei der Tel-Hotline erfuhr ich nur, dass keinerlei Änderungen möglich sind.


----------



## ow1 (20. Januar 2005)

schmitzolli schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann es denn sein, dass einige von euch Änderungen an der Ausstattung bestellen konnten. Ich wollte am Grand Canyon Comp lediglich eine XT-Kurbel verbaut haben. Bei der Tel-Hotline erfuhr ich nur, dass keinerlei Änderungen möglich sind.



Du hast da vielleicht was übersehen. Du kannst dir eine XT-Kurbel besorgen und sie an Canyon senden. Die wird dann von den Canyonleuten an dein Grand Canyon drangeschraubt. Die orginal Kurbel wird dir dann mit deinem Radl mitgeliefert.


----------



## Albert73 (21. Januar 2005)

So, jetzt habe ich auch einen Montagetermin: 04.05.2005 (bestellt am 15.01.2005).


----------



## Canyonheizer (21. Januar 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber noch bis ende April warten, weder sich schon in zwei Wochen mit einem Hardtail durch die Prärie quälen


Auf was willst du hinaus? Ich bin überzeugter Hardtailfahrer und da lässt sich auch nix dran rütteln!!!


----------



## ow1 (21. Januar 2005)

Canyonheizer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf was willst du hinaus? Ich bin überzeugter Hardtailfahrer und da lässt sich auch nix dran rütteln!!!




du sagst es ja selber: *rütteln* da ich schon über zehn Jahre mit Fullys fahre, sind meine Knochen für ein Hardtail zu weich geworden. Mit nem Hardtail *rüttelt* es mir einfach zu heftig    
Nee, jedem das seine und mir ein bisschen mehr


----------



## Christian Knies (21. Januar 2005)

Hab Anfang Januar auch mein neues Bike(xc5)bestellt.  Mantagetermin leider erst 2.5.05 Also waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarten


----------



## raudi (22. Januar 2005)

wollte mir ein *Nerve XC 9 in Rahmenhöhe S* bestellen ist aber bereits *AUSVERKAUFT* , am telefon wurde mir gesagt das canyon im moment überlegt nochmal rahmen nachzuproduzieren.    bitte bitte bitte

grüße raudi


----------



## Staufer (22. Januar 2005)

Ich hab mir ein *Grand Canyon Elite* Hardtail Rahmengröße M bestellt.
Montagetermin laut AB: 26.1.05   
Ich lasse mich mal überraschen, wann der Karton dann tatsächlich vor meiner Haustüre steht  

Viele Grüße vom Staufer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Januar 2005)

Staufer schrieb:
			
		

> Montagetermin laut AB: 26.1.05



Du Glücklicher!!


ich will auch...


----------



## Canyonheizer (23. Januar 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> du sagst es ja selber: *rütteln* da ich schon über zehn Jahre mit Fullys fahre, sind meine Knochen für ein Hardtail zu weich geworden. Mit nem Hardtail *rüttelt* es mir einfach zu heftig
> Nee, jedem das seine und mir ein bisschen mehr


Sorry, aber dazu kann ich nur sagen: WEICHEI!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Januar 2005)

Canyonheizer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber dazu kann ich nur sagen: WEICHEI!!!



ah ja, und die, die mit 20cm Federweg von Felsen runterdroppen sind dann die größten Weicheier, oder wie?


----------



## ow1 (23. Januar 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ah ja, und die, die mit 20cm Federweg von Felsen runterdroppen sind dann die größten Weicheier, oder wie?



Ja!!! Und wenn nach dem Dropp das Hardtail wie ein Keks zerbröselt oder man die Zähne beim Aufprall verliert und die mit dem Fully nach einer butterweichen Landung von dannen ziehen, wer ist dann hier das Weichei


----------



## Mechu (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo Biker

Habe eine Frage an die Schweizer in diesem Forum, welche ein Canyon Bike bestellt haben oder bereits eines zu Hause haben.
Wie sieht es mit der MwsT aus bei Lieferung in die Schweiz? Stellt mir der CH-Zoll dann einfach die 7.6% in Rechnung nachdem mir Canyon GmbH angeblich 16 % abgezogen hat? Und sind das dann alle Kosten mit denen ich rechnen muss oder überrascht mich dann noch die Schweizer Post mit einer saftigen Rechnung, wie ich es bei einer Uhr, die ich mal bestellte, erlebt habe?!!?

Wäre dankbar um Antworten von euch.
Grüsse von  Mechu


----------



## Teig (24. Januar 2005)

@mechu

genau so ist es. keine weiteren kosten (minus deutsche mswt + schweizer mwst).

bei der uhr haben sie es ev. durch den "privaten" zoll der post laufen lassen. das machen meiner meinung nach nur doofe versender! ist aber bei canyon nicht der fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (24. Januar 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> @mechu
> 
> genau so ist es. keine weiteren kosten (minus deutsche mswt + schweizer mwst).




Ich bin mir jetzt da nicht ganz sicher, aber ich dachte ich habe noch ein paar Fränkli für die Verzollung abdrücken müssen...


----------



## wime (24. Januar 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> @mechu
> 
> Habe auch nur die Schweizer Mwst bezahlt, und 10 Fr. Schweizer Posttaxen.
> Das gleiche ist auch bei Bike Discount.
> Willy


----------



## mischuer (24. Januar 2005)

Kollege hat sich am Freitag ein XC5 in L bestellt: 180, 87
Anderer Kollege ein XC3
und ich bestell jetzt ein XC4 in M: 179, 82


----------



## mischuer (24. Januar 2005)

so hab das Xc4 in M bestellt.
Lieferzeitangabe Anfang Mai.
Das XC3 wurde Mitte März bestätigt und das XC5 Mitte Mai.

und jetzt heissts warten


----------



## Mechu (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten bezüglich MwsT für CH-Bestellungen. 
Habe mir soeben das XC 7 bestellt. Zwar ohne Probe zu sitzen, einfach so auf gut Glück!   
Wer nicht wag gewinnt nichts, wie es so schön heisst. Im allerschlimmsten Fall könnte ich es ja wieder zurück schicken und dann natürlich nochmals ein paar Monate aufs neue warten!   
Aber trotzdem vertraue ich da auf mein Gefühl und lasse mich überraschen.

Grüsse von Michu


----------



## ow1 (24. Januar 2005)

@Michu

Du wirst sehen, dass du dich auf dein Gefühl verlassen kannst  
Habe schon 2003 ein Bike von Canyon gekauft und bin positiv überrascht gewesen von der super Qualität und der tollen Verarbeitung. Auch der Support ist kompetent und sehr freundlich. Und nun freue ich mich auf mein ES6, dass ja bekanntlich in Grösse M schon Ausverkauft ist...


----------



## up_qualing (24. Januar 2005)

Moin
Ich habe es getan!!!
Ganz frisch ein ES 7 bestellt gerade mal 20 Minuten her. Über den Montagetermin habe ich keine Ahnung. Eigentlich wollte ich ein ES 6 aber ich lag mir meiner Körpergröße von 179 genaue zwischen M und L und beim ES 6 ist S&M   Ausverkauft! Da ich eher nach nem Zitat von nem Kumpel zu Hara-Kiri-Abfahrten neige, keine Ahnung wie er das meint   , musst es dann das ES7 in M sein. 
Dann werde ich mal wie der Rest die Wartezeit verstreichen lassen   

Bis denne
Andy


----------



## mischuer (24. Januar 2005)

achja und ich wollt auch noch schreiben, dass die Beratung in Koblenz erste Sahne, kompetent und sehr freundlich war. Einfach ein schöner Laden (schleim, sülz.....)


----------



## markuztirol (24. Januar 2005)

habe ein ES 7 bestellt (M)

bin 179 und 83cm schrittlänge

montage termin  am 2.5.


----------



## messerclub-illi (24. Januar 2005)

ach ja hat ich vergessen mich hier zu verewigen:

ES 6  mit harten feden   
Gr. M 

Montagetermin 18.04.05   hols mir selber ab ........ weil mein erstes (und bisher einziges Canyon) 2002 auf dem Weg nach Dublin verschwand und ploetzlich nach 3 Wochen (dem Wahnsinn nahen) warten dann doch ankam.

und ausserdem Bruessel - Koblenz ist ja nicht so weit ( fuer ein Diesel)  und ick habs super super frueh.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDMarc (24. Januar 2005)

XC-9 (gr. XL) -----> 15/04/05!   

-Verkaufe XTR 175 kurbeln (neu!)  (hab schon 180mm)
-Verkaufe Magura Marta 2005 (neu!)  (weil ich ein satz Louise FR habe, bin 100kilo)
-Verkaufe DT240s / XR4.1 laufradsatz (neu!)  (hab noch ein satz Mavic Crossmax XL disc)
-Verkaufe SRAM X9 trigger (mag die drehschalter einfach besser)


Alles günstig, ab 15-04 verfügbar: [email protected]


----------



## Knuffi (24. Januar 2005)

messerclub(illi schrieb:
			
		

> ES 6  mit harten feden
> Gr. M



Was sind bitte harte feden ? Oder meinst Du Federn 
  Wo sollten die bitte ausgetauscht werden...


----------



## Cigarman (24. Januar 2005)

Ich hab auch eins bestellt - und hab mich da auf die Meinungen in diesem Forum berlassen - wehe Euch  
Bestelldatum: 14.01.2005
Montagetermin: 03.05.2005   

XC5 und doch in L (188cm /90cm)

Die Empfehlung für XL (mit kürzerem Vorabau?) konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## offroadnomade (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir des xc 4 am 06.01.05 in Größe M bestellt.
Abholtermin voraussichtlich am 29.04.05.
Bin 173 cm groß, Schrittlänge 83 cm und noch 83 kg schwer.

Kann mir einer oder eine, eine verständliche Beschreibung in deutsch über die
Manitou Black Super 90-120 zusenden oder mir einen Hinweis geben wo ich etwas finden kann. Bei der Beschreibung von Canyon ist mir noch nicht klar
*was* man an der Gabel *wie* und *wo* einstellen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Offroadnomade


----------



## wime (24. Januar 2005)

offroadnomade schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> Kann mir einer oder eine, eine verständliche Beschreibung in deutsch über die
> Manitou Black Super 90-120 zusenden oder mir einen Hinweis geben wo ich etwas finden kann. Bei der Beschreibung von Canyon ist mir noch nicht klar
> *was* man an der Gabel *wie* und *wo* einstellen kann.


Hier kannst du es Herunterladen

http://www.canyon.de/service/downloads_manuals.html

Willy


----------



## mischuer (24. Januar 2005)

die manitou Black Super vom XC4 hat doch RTWD, oder?


----------



## offroadnomade (24. Januar 2005)

Habe ich schon.
Nur was trifft bei der Super zu.
Was kann man überhaupt einstellen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Offroadnomade


----------



## messerclub-illi (24. Januar 2005)

@ knuffi
war als scherz gemeint weil wo ich bestellt hab die nette dame am tel meinte ob ich bei meinem gewicht     opti-tune machen will und ich so aehhh?.....
und sie dann a ja ES 6.....


deswegen........


----------



## nismo2002 (24. Januar 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> (...)   Das XC3 wurde Mitte März bestätigt (...)


Kannst du bitte nochmal den genauen Montagetermin posten...Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pudel (24. Januar 2005)

hallo,

interessiere mich für das nerve xc5 (will touren fahren und evtl. mal nen leichteren alpencross). habe probleme mit meinem lädierten rücken. würdet ihr bei 174 cm und 84 schrittlänge dann den 18,5 oder den 16,5 nehmen. was ist für eine aufrechte, komfortable sitzposition grundsätzlich besser: kürzere oberrohrlänge und etwas mehr überhöhung oder umgekehrt?

gruss


----------



## fiesermöpp (24. Januar 2005)

pudel schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> interessiere mich für das nerve xc5 (will touren fahren und evtl. mal nen leichteren alpencross). habe probleme mit meinem lädierten rücken. würdet ihr bei 174 cm und 84 schrittlänge dann den 18,5 oder den 16,5 nehmen. was ist für eine aufrechte, komfortable sitzposition grundsätzlich besser: kürzere oberrohrlänge und etwas mehr überhöhung oder umgekehrt?
> 
> gruss



Hallo,

grundsätzlich würde ich dir zu der Größeren von beiden raten, wenn du bequemer sitzen willst. Aber ruf doch mal bei Canyon an, die haben´ne sehr gute Beratung was das betrifft.

Gruss


----------



## weissbierbiker (24. Januar 2005)

also ich bin 175cm gross und habe 83,5 cm SL--mir hat damals (vor einem jahr) der staabi und canyon zu M geraten und der lutz eher zu S. da meine freundin jetzt ein xc4 04 in S und ich eines in M habe kann ich dir bei dem erwähnten einsetzbereich def. zu M raten--das passt mir super und fährt sich auch in groberem gelände super. Das S von meiner freundin kann ich natürlich auch fahren--macht auch spass in sehr kniffeligem gelände ist aber auf längeren strecken irgendwie zu klein und quirlig (genauer ists schwer zu beschreiben aber beim direkten vergleich passt einfach das M besser)  also lange rede.....nehm das M  , das rat ich dir !! wenn du auf es umschwenken würdest würde ich allerdings das S empfehlen wegen den höheren Dämpfern (und damit höherem gesamtbike) und dem anderen einsatzbereich.

gruss wbb


----------



## Marco A. (6. Februar 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> @marco:  was sind denn deine größe und sl, wenn ich fragen darf?



größe 187 ,sl 84. Komme so langsam ins zweifeln   ob L die richtige grösse ist.
MFG


----------



## painkiller (7. Februar 2005)

Ich hab mir am 6.2.05 auch ein bike bestellt!!

Canyon XC 3
mit Optitune da ich nur 50kg wiege


----------



## fone (7. Februar 2005)

Marco A. schrieb:
			
		

> größe 187 ,sl 84. Komme so langsam ins zweifeln   ob L die richtige grösse ist.
> MFG



bei deinem langen oberkörper sollte das doch passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (7. Februar 2005)

Habe heute (7.2.) ein ES7 bestellt. Montagetermin 25.5.  
Woher wissen die, dass es mein Geburtstag ist?


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Februar 2005)

> größe 187 ,sl 84. Komme so langsam ins zweifeln  ob L die richtige grösse ist.



@Marco A. - na dann prost....  

Habe mich bei fast gleichen Zahlen ( 187 / 87 cm ) auch lange genug gequält.

Solltenst du die Möglichkeit haben, nach Koblenz zu fahren, dann tue es !

Wenn nicht, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle "M" nehmen einfach wegen der Schrittlänge. Aber: messe nochmal genau die Schrittlänge ! Bei mir hat ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter 85cm gemessen - ohne Druck. Bei mittlerem Druck sind es 87cm. Bei meinen zwei (!) Besuchen in Koblenz fiel die Entscheidung auf "L".
Und es wird dich das etwas hohe Oberrohr stören, falls du tatsächlich 84 SL hast. 

Keine leichte Entscheidung, ich weiß - aber eins muss du bestellen....

Mein Beileid.......trotzdem: Kopf hoch. In der Welt gibt es noch viele ernsthaftere Probleme. Im Notfall kannst du das Bike zurückschicken. Nur dann kannst du womöglich dein Canyon-Traum für dieses Jahr vergessen....

Schlaf mal ruhig drüber. 

Gruß


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco A. - na dann prost....
> 
> Habe mich bei fast gleichen Zahlen ( 187 / 87 cm ) auch lange genug gequält.
> 
> ...



wie hoch ist denn die überstandshöhe bei L?
M würde besonders bei dem langen oberkörper schon etwas kurz, oder nicht?
guckt doch in meine galerie wegen der sattelstützenlänge. meins ist für schrittlänge 90, XC von 04 in größe L.

natürlich kann man mit langem vorbau und gekröpfter sattelstütze auch beim M rahmen noch was rausholen... schwierig.

gruß
fone


----------



## Holiday (8. Februar 2005)

Moin !

Mein Bruder+ich haben Interesse am CrandCanyon Comp und wollten gerne mal wissen, ob jemand schon seine Mühle erhalten hat und ein paar Fahreindrücke erläutern kann?

+Welche Rahmenhöhe " habt ihr mit welcher Beinlänge gewählt ?

danke
holiday


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Februar 2005)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bruder+ich haben Interesse am CrandCanyon Comp und wollten gerne mal wissen, ob jemand schon seine Mühle erhalten hat und ein paar Fahreindrücke erläutern kann?



Es wurden noch keine Bikes ausgeliefert.


----------



## Buhmuckel (8. Februar 2005)

Bis das erste Bike ausgeliefert ist, wirds wohl nix mehr zum bestellen geben


----------



## Holiday (8. Februar 2005)

hmmmm.....dann müssen wir woll die katze im sack kaufen  

edit: wie sind denn die Lieferzeiten ???


----------



## x-men (9. Februar 2005)

Hurra, ich bin nicht alleine mit meinen Zweifeln bezüglich Rahmengröße und Austattung.    
Nach einigem hin und her und einer guten! Beratung in Koblenz habe ich mich für das XC 8 in L entschieden. Meine Daten lauten 182cm, SL 88cm, 78kg. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich auch länger Freude an der Marta haben werde, denn intuitiv hätte ich was robusteres (brachialeres) vorgezogen. Im Harz wird sie wohl reichen, aber was ist mit Alpen??    Doch bei derartig vielen und wohl auch subjektiven Meinungen, muß ich mir wohl meine eigene - extrem subjektive - bilden.    

Der Montagetermin ist der 14.04, also noch neun unendliche Wochen.   

x-men


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Februar 2005)

Bei längerem Bergabfahren muss man halt mit einer Marta recht vorsichtig umgehen -- deren Standfestigkeit schätze ich als etwa gleich wie jene einer V-Brake ein. (und mit V-B ist's ja auch möglich...)
"Richtiges" Bremsen und gelegentliche Pausen vorausgesetzt sollte sie auch einen Alpencross überleben...
...mehr Spaß hat man halt, wenn man sich um die Überlastung der Bremsen keine Sorgen machen braucht und einfach Gas geben kann...


----------



## Andi-FR (11. Februar 2005)

Ich hab mir ein Big Mountain1 am 31.01.05 bestellt und 
Montagetermin is am 18.05.2005 
aber ich hoff es lohnt sich so lang zu warte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elvis4000 (12. Februar 2005)

So Leute,

wie ich das hier so sehe, bin ich wohl einer der ersten stolzen Besitzer eines 2005er Grand Canyon Comp. War es gestern in Koblenz abholen und es ist noch schöner als es im Katalog zu sehen ist. Leider ist hier in der Eifel so beschissenes Wetter, dass noch nicht mal ich Bock habe eine Tour zu drehen. Da werden mir noch ein paar Tage die Füsse jucken müssen, bis es auf die ersten Kilometer geht. 

Wünsche allen anderen auch viel Spass mit ihren Bikes.


----------



## nismo2002 (12. Februar 2005)

elvis4000 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie ich das hier so sehe, bin ich wohl einer der ersten stolzen Besitzer ...



       

...ich muss noch warten...


----------



## Holiday (12. Februar 2005)

elvis4000 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> 
> wie ich das hier so sehe, bin ich wohl einer der ersten stolzen Besitzer eines 2005er Grand Canyon Comp. War es gestern in Koblenz abholen und es ist noch schöner als es im Katalog zu sehen ist. Leider ist hier in der Eifel so beschissenes Wetter, dass noch nicht mal ich Bock habe eine Tour zu drehen. Da werden mir noch ein paar Tage die Füsse jucken müssen, bis es auf die ersten Kilometer geht.
> 
> Wünsche allen anderen auch viel Spass mit ihren Bikes.




Glückwunsch !

Dann zeig doch mal bitte reale Bilder.......  

Danke
holiday


----------



## elvis4000 (12. Februar 2005)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch !
> 
> Dann zeig doch mal bitte reale Bilder.......
> 
> ...




Das muss für's erste reichen...


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (13. Februar 2005)

Ach ja ich muss noch auf mein canyon comp warten. Mein Montagetermin war am 11.2. Wann war denn deiner? Vielleicht steht das Bike ja dann schon morgen vor der Tür. Wäre klasse!!!


----------



## Melocross (13. Februar 2005)

mhm...da bin ich echt neidisch!!

Viel Spass damit


----------



## gismore (14. Februar 2005)

Hey ihr,

werd hofentlich auch balde ein glücklichen Canyon fahrer sein 
Hab mir heute morgen das Grand Canyon Comp bestellt jetzt muss ich mir erstmal auf meine Auftragsbestätigung warten.

Mit freudlichen Grüßen gismore


----------



## gismore (15. Februar 2005)

Hi ihr,

Habe heute schon meine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen und zwar ist es der 22.2.05 *freu*! Rahmen größe ist M


----------



## frutig (15. Februar 2005)

hallo hab aus der schweiz bestellt ein crand canyon comp am 10.2.05 sollte in den naechsten 4 wochen bei mir sein hoffe es jedenfalls. hab noch ne frage kann mir einer sagen wie es mit den coast aufklebern aussieht wird in die schweiz aus marktrechtlichen gruenden so ausgeliefert kann ich diese problemlos entfernen? bei canyon wollte mir am tel. keiner dies bestaetigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (15. Februar 2005)

Such mal da gabs schon mal was im Forum, wie man die problemlos entfernen kann.


----------



## justforfun (16. Februar 2005)

Habe mir Anfang 2005 ein ES7 in XL bestellt. Grösse 188, Schrittlänge 92.
Bei Canyon haben mir die meisten zu XL geraten wegen der Sattelüberhöhung. Empfehlung von Canyon evtl. kürzeren Vorbau, von 115 auf 105mm. Ausserdem fahre ich ein altes Spezialized Rock Hopper Hard Tail in XL (22") und komme prima zurecht. Habe mir zusätzlich noch eine 210-er Bremsscheibe vorne bestellt.
Gruss Thorsten (just for fun)


----------



## orbi (16. Februar 2005)

hi,
hab nun auch (endlich) ein Comp bestellt (Größe M bei 1,75m).
Nun bin ich ja mal gespannt. Am Telefon hieß es was von 2-3 Wochen ...   

vg
orbi


----------



## Onkel Horst (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

bei mir hat es von der Bestellung bis zum Montagetermin (heute  ) nur 4 Wochen gedauert. Hoffentlich kannn ich schon an diesem Wochenende die erste Runde auf dem neuen Grand Canyon Pro drehen... Habe mir dazu bei Hibike die LOOK 4x4 VTT (Egg Beater) für nur 79,90 bestellt. Glaube, die kommen am Besten.
Beileid an die von Euch, die noch so lange warten müssen!


----------



## nismo2002 (16. Februar 2005)

Ich hab' ja auch schon 63% der W-Zeit hinter mir...   ...oder bloss?


----------



## Strider (16. Februar 2005)

Also ich warte seit min 3 Jahren auf ein neues Bike... * g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (16. Februar 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich warte seit min 3 Jahren auf ein neues Bike... * g*


----------



## Canyonheizer (16. Februar 2005)

Hey mein bike ist fertig. bekomme es montag oder dienstag. geil!!!!


----------



## gismore (16. Februar 2005)

Mir würde mein bike noch gar nichts bringen außer ich baue ski ran


----------



## thto (16. Februar 2005)

bike abgeholt ein traum 
pic anbei
TT


----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
also ich habe mir Anfang Januar ein Canyon NerveES9 bestellt,    Liefertermin Ende April/Anfang Mai   naja Hauptsache es kommt bzw ich kann es abholen.    
Gruß stonelebs12


----------



## dox (19. Februar 2005)

Hey hab mir jetzt auch endlich ein Bike bestellt.  
Ein Big Mountain 1.   Größe L. Liefertermin Anfang Juni.  
Meine Körpergröße 1,85 m Schrittlänge: 89 cm.
Die lange Wartezeit kann ich zum Glück mit meinen Prüfungen überbrücken.

Gruß dox.


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Februar 2005)

dox schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Big Mountain 1.   Größe L. Liefertermin Anfang Juni.



sag dass das nicht wahr ist.... hab gestern erst den katalog durchblättert, das bm1 ist ja fast unschlagbar im preis/leistungsverhältniss, aber irgendwo ist ja wohl doch n haken....

ich würde es ja sofort nehmen, aber bis anfang juni warten???


----------



## dox (21. Februar 2005)

Doch ist leider wahr. Hab zu lange gezögert bis ich bestellt habe. Aber egal das warten lohnt sich bestimmt.


----------



## Heavy (2. März 2005)

Hallo !!

Wer hat ein Canyon XC5 2005er Model??

Ich Habe gestern eins bestellt und frage mich wie lange dauert das denn so bis das da ist ??

Und seid ihr zufrieden mit Canyon ??

MFG
Heavy


----------



## CloseUp (2. März 2005)

Hi Heavy,

habe vorhin mit der Canyon-Hotline telefoniert. Möchte mir auch das XC5 bestellen. Lieferzeit ist Ende Mai/Anfang Juni. Du bekommst aber noch per Post eine Auftragsbestätigung und der vorauss. Montagetermin.

Gruß, CloseUp

PS: Es gibt schon andere Threads mit dem Thema, schau mal z.B. "Wer hat schon ein 2005 Bike?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crucho (2. März 2005)

Hi,

soviel ich weiss, ist die XC5 Reihe 2005 noch nicht ausgeliefert worden. Habe Ende Dezember bestellt und Montage ist bei mir der 28.04.2005  

Gruß
crucho


----------



## wime (2. März 2005)

Hi 
Liess doch mal im Forum  
Es hat noch niemand        ein 05er Fully.
Die ersten werden ende April ausgeliefert.


----------



## druide1976 (2. März 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Liess doch mal im Forum
> Es hat noch niemand        ein 05er Fully.
> Die ersten werden ende April ausgeliefert.




ende März! (hoffentlich)


----------



## ChrHurek (2. März 2005)

Heavy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !!
> 
> Wer hat ein Canyon XC5 2005er Model??
> 
> ...


Du bestellst und fragst nicht wie lange es dauert bis dein Rad geliefert wird


----------



## Strider (3. März 2005)

Die hier hatten mal kurz eins:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=77539&template=d_mb_bikes_testbrief


----------



## Tschaisel (3. März 2005)

Hi,
habe am 25.2 ein XC5 bestellt. 
Montagetermin 28.5.05 ...aaahhhhh...


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (5. März 2005)

Hi, habe mir ein Yellowstone bestellt, Montagetermin wäre der 17.02.2005 gewesen, habe aber bisher noch nix gehört.
Hat hier noch jemand das Yellowstone?? Wie seit ihr damit zufrieden??

Ändere was dich stört, aber akzeptiere was Du nicht ändern kannst!!!!


----------



## ChrHurek (5. März 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, habe mir ein Yellowstone bestellt, Montagetermin wäre der 17.02.2005 gewesen, habe aber bisher noch nix gehört.
> Hat hier noch jemand das Yellowstone?? Wie seit ihr damit zufrieden??
> 
> Ändere was dich stört, aber akzeptiere was Du nicht ändern kannst!!!!


und da hast du bisher noch nicht mal nachgefragt


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (5. März 2005)

Hallo "Hauptsache Spaß", du bekommst dein Yellowstone bestimmt am 17.03.

Also was mir nicht so gefällt ist die Farbe, aber in natura sieht es vielleicht besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritazza (6. März 2005)

Also ich hatte MontageTermin 15.2. auch für ein Yellowstone und Vorgestern (Freitag) hat Canyon angerufen das es fertig ist 
Montag werde ich mich auf die Reise nach Koblenz machen und mein Gutes Stück abholen......

wirst die Tage bestimmt auch Dein Bike bekommen...


----------



## blackCarver (6. März 2005)

Habe mein yellowstone am Freitag abgeholt. Bin gerade eine kleine Proberunde zur Bäckerei gefahren. Bin zufrieden. trotz Rahmen in Xl erscheint es mir agiler als mein Scott in L . Habe aber das Gefühl,das die Reifen mehr Luft vertragen können.Muß ich mal nachschauen. Das abrollverhalten war nicht gut. Kann aber auch nur ein subjektives Gefühl sein, da ich momentan recht untrainiert bin. Sieht aber wesentlich schicker aus als im Katalog.Im Lieferumfang waren auch 2 Lackstifte bei,(silber/gelb),Pedale,Katzenaugen und ne Menge Anleitungen. Super. 
Habe natürlich erstmal die Katzenaugen an den Pedalen abgemacht und die in den Speichen auch.Dann habe ich exakt den Sattel eingestellt und die Griffweite der Bremsen.
Habe eine allgemeine Frage an euch: Was meint ihr: Die Aufkleber auf den Felgen, würdet ihr die abmachen? oder sieht es besser aus mit? Habe den Eindruck das sie so überladen wirken, da die Reifen ja auch noch eine Fette Beschriftung tragen. Wenn mir jemand erklärt wie ich hier ein Album anlege, stelle ich ein paar Bilder rein.   Danke im Vorraus+Gruß


----------



## Quellekatalog (6. März 2005)

Album anlegen, so geht es:

1. gehst du auf Fotoalbum (ganz oben in der Mitte)

2. dann gehst du in deine Galerie (links oben)

3. du klickst wieder links oben auf "Album Admin", 

4. dann klickst du links oben Album erstellen

weiter erklärtl sich eh alles selbst


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (6. März 2005)

blackCarver schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mein yellowstone am Freitag abgeholt. Bin gerade eine kleine Proberunde zur Bäckerei gefahren. Bin zufrieden. trotz Rahmen in Xl erscheint es mir agiler als mein Scott in L .




Was hast du für eine Grösse und Schrittlänge?
Gibt es sonst irgend etwas was dich enttäuscht hat?


----------



## Canyonheizer (6. März 2005)

elvis4000 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> 
> wie ich das hier so sehe, bin ich wohl einer der ersten stolzen Besitzer eines 2005er Grand Canyon Comp. War es gestern in Koblenz abholen und es ist noch schöner als es im Katalog zu sehen ist. Leider ist hier in der Eifel so beschissenes Wetter, dass noch nicht mal ich Bock habe eine Tour zu drehen. Da werden mir noch ein paar Tage die Füsse jucken müssen, bis es auf die ersten Kilometer geht.
> 
> Wünsche allen anderen auch viel Spass mit ihren Bikes.


Hi Leute, hab mein Grand Canyon Comp vor einer woche bekommen. Es ist ein absolutes Traumbike. Aber ich bin seit zwei tagen von den schnllespannern an den naben bitter enttäuscht. trotz korrekter montage, wobei ich sogar den hebel auf die nicht-disc seite gebaut hab, lösen sich die spanner während der fahrt! man kann sie im bombenfest gezogenen zustand wie eine schraube aufdrehen. werd morgen mal bei canyon anrufen. hoffe, die schicken mir neue schnellspanner und dann hat sich die sache. ansonsten ist das bike nämlich besser als jedes andere. einfach ein traum!!! ich will es trotz dem problem mit den schnellspannern nie nie wieder hergeben *g


----------



## GlanDas (6. März 2005)

ich warte lieber auf die nächste saison   
vielleicht sind ja paar über und hauen die wie jedes Jahr für wenig Geld raus.
man muss nur schnellgenug sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kette-links (6. März 2005)

Hallo Canyonheizer,
freut mich für Dich, dass Du schon Dein Bike hast (ich muß noch ca.6 Wochen warten;hoffentlich ) und vorallem, dass es einen super guten Eindruck macht     , bis auf die Schnellspanner.   
Frage: Handelt es sich dabei um Shimano- (Deore) oder ev. um Iridium- Schnellspanner       .Würde mich interressieren.


----------



## blackCarver (6. März 2005)

@Quellekatalog: Danke für die Anweisung. Muß nur noch wissen wie ich einen diesen "FOTOS" link in meinem Feld einbauen kann.

@Fly on the Way:Hatte schonmal die Größe geschrieben.Habe Dir übrigens ne pn geschrieben.
@KingFly: Könntest Du mir mal erklären wie Du dein Avatar so klein bekommst? Habe schon alles probiert.

Was ist denn jetzt eure Meinung zu den Felgenaufklebern?  

Dran laßen oder abmachen?


----------



## GlanDas (6. März 2005)

blackCarver schrieb:
			
		

> @KingFly: Könntest Du mir mal erklären wie Du dein Avatar so klein bekommst? Habe schon alles probiert.



Irfanview ist die lösung


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (6. März 2005)

blackCarver schrieb:
			
		

> @Quellekatalog: Danke für die Anweisung. Muß nur noch wissen wie ich einen diesen "FOTOS" link in meinem Feld einbauen kann.
> 
> @Fly on the Way:Hatte schonmal die Größe geschrieben.Habe Dir übrigens ne pn geschrieben.
> @KingFly: Könntest Du mir mal erklären wie Du dein Avatar so klein bekommst? Habe schon alles probiert.
> ...



Hallo BlackCarver,
Ich habe dir auch schon geantwortet, aber so wie mit deinem PM kommt es ab und zu mal vor, dass man erst später bemerkt das eine ungelesene Nachricht rumliegt.

Mit den Felgenaufklebern, denke ich, können wir dir nur helfen sobald wir die Fotos sehen.
Ich würde mir die Mühe nicht machen, mit dem Schmutz werden sich sowieso die Farben ausgleichen


----------



## lal (6. März 2005)

ich habe gestern (5.3) ein xc6 bestellt
vorraussichtliche montage anfang juni


----------



## Canyonheizer (6. März 2005)

Kette-links schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Canyonheizer,
> freut mich für Dich, dass Du schon Dein Bike hast (ich muß noch ca.6 Wochen warten;hoffentlich ) und vorallem, dass es einen super guten Eindruck macht     , bis auf die Schnellspanner.
> Frage: Handelt es sich dabei um Shimano- (Deore) oder ev. um Iridium- Schnellspanner       .Würde mich interressieren.


Iridium.Deshalb ist das bike auch zwei wochen später als geplant montiert worden. hab heute ne mail an canyon geschriebn. denke mal das wird kein großer akt die spanner auszutauschen.
mfg canyonheizer


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (6. März 2005)

Na dann bin ich ja schon beruhigt, wenn sich alle bikes ein wenig verspäteten und die ersten schon eingetroffen sind.


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (10. März 2005)

Juchu, gerade ist es gekommen, habs auch gleich zusammengesetzt, jetzt muß nur noch der Schnee weg, und dann ab auf die Piste!!!!

Muß nur noch mal schauen mit der Einstellung der Scheibenbremse oder keine Ahnung, aber irgendwas macht da hinten leichte Schleifgeräusche!!??

Falls jemand einen Tip hat mailt doch mal bitte.

Aber ich denke das kann ja dann nur noch das kleinere Problem sein  

Euch auch allen viel Glück das die Bikes bald da sind


----------



## Flo G. (10. März 2005)

Ich hab heute das Rad zum ersten Mal ausgefahren und mich hats voll auf ner Eisplatte zerbröselt   

Mein erstes Blick natürlich aufs Rad:
Kleiner Kratzer am Umwerfer, Kratzer am Sattel und am rechten Schalthebel.
Scheint sich auch nix verzogen zu haben, Laufrad noch rund, Schaltung geht auch noch. Evlt. muss die nochmal nachjustieren.

Habe mich jetzt so lange auf das Rad gefreut, 3 km mit gefahren und schon gestürzt. Mit meinem alten hatte ich 4 Jahre keinen Sturz. Ich hoffe nicht, dass dies was zu sagen hat   

Leider ist jetzt auch schon wieder Pause mit fahren. Hab mir bei der Aktion das Handgelenk verstaucht.


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (10. März 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Muß nur noch mal schauen mit der Einstellung der Scheibenbremse oder keine Ahnung, aber irgendwas macht da hinten leichte Schleifgeräusche!!??
> 
> Falls jemand einen Tip hat mailt doch mal bitte.
> 
> ...



Die Schleifgeräusche sind ganz normal, die Beläge werden automatisch justiert, dass passiert erst, wenn du mal ne tour gemacht hast. (Normalerweiße  ) 
Dann wünsch ich nur noch frohes Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-on-the-way (10. März 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Juchu, gerade ist es gekommen, habs auch gleich zusammengesetzt, jetzt muß nur noch der Schnee weg, und dann ab auf die Piste!!!!



Du hast doch nicht so lange gewartet um vor dem Schnee zu kneifen ?


----------



## CloseUp (11. März 2005)

Hi Leute,

habe mir nun ein XC5 bestellt (Dienstag) und heute die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Montagetermin ist vorraussichtlich der 20.5.   

Grüße, CloseUp


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (11. März 2005)

Waldbearbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schleifgeräusche sind ganz normal, die Beläge werden automatisch justiert, dass passiert erst, wenn du mal ne tour gemacht hast. (Normalerweiße  )
> Dann wünsch ich nur noch frohes Fahren!


  Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, sind meine ersten Scheibenbremsen, hab da noch keine Ahnung, aber ich hab mir so was eigentlich schon gedacht!!!

Danke


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (11. März 2005)

Flo-on-the-way schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch nicht so lange gewartet um vor dem Schnee zu kneifen ?




Hi, das hat nichts mit kneifen zu tun, ich fahr schließlich auch schon den kompletten Winter auf meinem alten bike,
allerdings die erste fahrt auf dem Yellowstone wird natürlich bei besten Bedingungen zelebriert  
Und die Wetterprognosen sagen mir, das wenn ich alle kleinteile (Tacho ect.) zusammen habe mir ein paar super Frühlingstage ins Haus stehen, an denen ich mein Rad auf die Piste bring, und anschließend gleich auf ein gepflegtes Weißbier in nen Biergarten einkehren


----------



## thesurge (11. März 2005)

Bestellt heute 11.03.
XC6
Groesse M
172/81

mir wurde mit 80kg zum OptiTune geraten - habs auch machen lassen.

max


----------



## CloseUp (11. März 2005)

> mir wurde mit 80kg zum OptiTune geraten - habs auch machen lassen.



Ich wiege nur 67 kg, bin also an der unteren Grenze was die Federn betrifft. Würdet ihr da auch zu OptiTune raten? "Lohnt" es sich da evtl. schon weichere Federn einbauen zu lassen oder kann man da ruhig die Standard-Federn nehmen.

PS: Körpergröße 180 cm, Schrittlänge 86 cm, XC5 mit Rahmengröße M

Grüße, CloseUp


----------



## McFisch (11. März 2005)

CloseUp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wiege nur 67 kg, bin also an der unteren Grenze was die Federn betrifft. Würdet ihr da auch zu OptiTune raten? "Lohnt" es sich da evtl. schon weichere Federn einbauen zu lassen oder kann man da ruhig die Standard-Federn nehmen.
> 
> PS: Körpergröße 180 cm, Schrittlänge 86 cm, XC5 mit Rahmengröße M
> 
> Grüße, CloseUp



Habe dasselbe Gewicht und mir wurde bei der Bestellung vom XC 3 von OptiTune eher abgeraten. Weichere Federn lassen sich auch nachträglich noch einbauen (habs zwar noch nie gemacht, aber das dürfte wohl machbar sein).


----------



## nismo2002 (12. März 2005)

CloseUp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wiege *nur 67 kg*, bin also an der unteren Grenze was die Federn betrifft. Würdet ihr da auch zu OptiTune raten? "Lohnt" es sich da evtl. schon weichere Federn einbauen zu lassen oder kann man da ruhig die Standard-Federn nehmen.
> 
> PS: Körpergröße 180 cm, Schrittlänge 86 cm, XC5 mit Rahmengröße M
> 
> Grüße, CloseUp



Da mußte aber feste treten bei Gegenwind    

* just kiddin' *


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (14. März 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mußte aber feste treten bei Gegenwind
> 
> * just kiddin' *


Nicht unbedingt !
Leichter=dünner=weniger Angriffsfläsche  

@CloseUp: kein Optitune, du kannst ja nur schwerer werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CloseUp (15. März 2005)

*LOL*

@nismo2002 und flo-on-the way:

naja, kommt drauf an wie stark der Gegenwind ist...   
Von der Straße gepustet hats mich seiteher noch nie..  

Bergauf dürften aber zweifelsohne die Vorteile überwiegen.


----------



## nismo2002 (16. März 2005)

CloseUp schrieb:
			
		

> *LOL*
> 
> @nismo2002 und flo-on-the way:
> 
> ...


      (Spitze Wortspiel!)

...aber da sieht man mal wieder, das Tuning-Potential ist und bleibt "abseits" des Fahrrads am größten!!


----------



## pepper.at (26. März 2005)

CloseUp schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Körpergröße 180 cm, Schrittlänge 86 cm, XC5 mit Rahmengröße M
> Grüße, CloseUp



hi, habe mir am 20.03 auch ein XC5 für mich, sowie ein  XC4 für meine Freundin bestellt.

Habe etwa gleiche Werte wie du.
Größe 180, Schrittlänge 85, Armlänge 64,5 !!

Habe die Räder online bestellt und auch schon Auftragsbestätigung erhalten. 13-06-2005    und hab nichmal ersatzrad....

Jetzt meine Frage,,, mir wurde vom System eine Rahmengröße L bestellt.
Wie seht ihr das ? Sollte ich lieber eine M nehmen ?

ich fange jetzt erst an mit dem Rad fahren, bin nach Tirol gezogen und möchte erstmal im Tal fit werden und dann ab auf die Berge verschiedene Touren.

Würde mich sehr über meinungen freuen....


----------



## Kette-links (26. März 2005)

Hi pepper.at,
generell hat der Lutz die Räder so konzipiert, das man, wenn man zwischen zwei Größen liegt      , beide ohne Probleme fahren kann. In Abhängigkeit, was man vorher schon für eine Rahmengröße hatte, tendiert man gefühlsmäßig nach oben oder unten. Ich bin z.B. 183 cm bei 86er SL aber
mit nur !! 61cm '' Stummelärmchen''   , und fühlte mich auf dem XC in M ganz wohl (hab in einem anderen Thread darüber berichtet). Das Entscheidende bei Dir, ist deine Armlänge. Nach der Berechnungsmethode der MB in 7 Schritten würdest Du auch im Bereich um L liegen (habe deine Körperlänge geschätzt),d.h Oberrohrlänge von um ca. 610 mm bei 100er Vorbau (bezugnehmend zu Serie Canyon). Viel Spaß beim Grübeln      und ein frohes Osterfest.


----------



## pepper.at (27. März 2005)

erstmal vielen dank für deine antwort...

leider komm ich nicht nach koblenz um ein M probe zu fahren,.... ich bin totaller anfänger und dies soll mein erstes rad sein. Habe also nix zum vergleichen,..
Ich möchte sicher erstmal normal im tal anfangen fit zu werden, aber hier gibts so viele schöne waldwege und singletrails... das soll wenn ich fit genug bin - natürlich das rad alles mitmachen,,... habe keine lust nachher mit nem L dazustehen welches zu groß für mich ist,,

noch schlimmer aber währ ein M wo ich mich auf touren unwohl fühle...

Gibt es irgendwo einen ausführlichen Größen rechner, welcher die armlänge usw mit einkalkuliert ? Finde nur etwas im Internet wo ich meine Schrittlänge eingeben kann.

Hier mal meine kompletten daten (so wie an canyon uebermittelt).
Habs mit meiner Freundin ausgemessen und versucht ganz genau zu sein.
Gewicht: 65 kg
Größe: 180 cm
Fußlänge: 25 cm
Alter: 28
Schrittlänge: 85 cm
Schulterbreite: 45 cm
Armlänge: 64,5 cm

Evtl. kann ja wenn jemand nen Rechner hat dies nochmal durchrechnen...
Bzw Euere Erfahrungswerte mit einfliessen lassen, was sich bei meinen Massen am besten fahren würde.... stell mir vor mit einem gefühlsmässig zu großem rad, zb schlecht nen berg rauf zu kommen...

wenn ich was falsches schreibe sry, aber bin wie gesagt blutiger anfänger...

danke euch und frohe ostern noch...gruß Torsten !


----------



## Rookie 2005 (27. März 2005)

@pepper.at
Hallo Thorsten, tja die richtige Rahmengröße ist echt so ein Thema für sich. Irgenwie macht es ja auch Spaß sich damit zu beschäftigen. Also Kopf hoch.   Da ich noch kein Experte bin, rate ich dir mal lieber nicht zu einer konkreten Größe. In nachfolgendem Thread findest du 2 Rechner für Rahmengrößen (die Ergebnisse sollte man aber nicht überbewerten!) und noch Übersichten der bisherigen Bestellungen mit Körper- & Rahmengrößen (Sorry, nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand) welche dir vielleicht eine gewisse Tendenz zeigen können. 
2 Rechner für Rahmengrößen + Bestellübersicht mit Körper- und Rahmengrößen 
Wenn du es irgendwie einrichten kannst, solltes du vielleicht doch eine Probefahrt unternehmen. Von der Verspreche ich mir halt die letzte Gewissheit über die richtige Rahmengr. Viel Spaß beim Grübeln  
Ciao
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

